# Show your Solarforce



## Zeruel

Would like to share my fun in lego-ing my Solarforces. Share yours too?















-


















-


















-


----------



## Zatoichi

Nothing fancy here, but I like mine like this:


----------



## old4570




----------



## Russianesq




----------



## Zeruel

Zatoichi, is the Sand version matt or glossy in finish?


----------



## Zatoichi

Zeruel said:


> Zatoichi, is the Sand version matt or glossy in finish?



It's matt, and has better grip than the glossy black version.


----------



## Zeruel

Zatoichi said:


> It's matt, and has better grip than the glossy black version.



Woohoo, just as I suspected. Thanks!
Might grab me one of these.


----------



## ace0001a

My Solarforce L2 Grey with Natural Leef Grip, McClicky switch and Malkoff M60 R2.


----------



## ernsanada




----------



## jirik_cz

Solarforce L900





Solarforce T700





Solarforce L2M





Solarforce L2M with klingon bezel


----------



## radu1976

ernsanada said:


>


 
Ernie....just sweet !


----------



## ace0001a

The new Solarforce L950M disassembled. This is definitely one of their best products to date.


----------



## kosPap

well this,





and the light in my sig which is a 2x18650 combo that drives a WA1111 bulb!


----------



## Zeruel

kosPap said:


> and the light in my sig which is a 2x18650 combo that drives a WA1111 bulb!



How many lumens will that be? oo:
And what does "KOPIS" in greek mean?


----------



## notsobrite

where are we getting the shorty bodies?


----------



## Black Rose

Russianesq said:


>


Whoa  

I'd like to see the holster for that baby


----------



## Zeruel

notsobrite said:


> where are we getting the shorty bodies?



Ebay or SolarforceStore.com


----------



## Black Rose

notsobrite said:


> where are we getting the shorty bodies?


Solarforce store and I think KD.

There are also a couple of eBay vendors that sell the L2 party pack (long and short L2 bodies with drop-in, head, and tailcap). They probably also sell the short body alone.
Search for "L2+L2M DIY R2".


----------



## notsobrite

Zeruel said:


> Ebay or SolarforceStore.com



thank you


----------



## Zeruel

ernsanada said:


>



Why is it my actual gunmetal L2/L2m don't look as tempting as your shots? :duh2:



notsobrite said:


> thank you



No problem. With those reasonable prices, you can knock yourself out. :naughty:


----------



## erlon

L900M with GITD :nana:


----------



## old4570

Zeruel said:


> Why is it my actual gunmetal L2/L2m don't look as tempting as your shots? :duh2:
> 
> Whats wrong with the shot ? Looks Great , I ordered the same Short Color / model after seeing this shot , so should have one more Shorty this week .
> 
> Also ordered the 18650 extension ... 2 x 18650 goodness !


----------



## Zeruel

old4570 said:


> Zeruel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it my actual gunmetal L2/L2m don't look as tempting as your shots? :duh2:
> 
> Whats wrong with the shot ? Looks Great , I ordered the same Short Color / model after seeing this shot , so should have one more Shorty this week .
> 
> Also ordered the 18650 extension ... 2 x 18650 goodness !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was what I meant, his shots look so good, they make my actual gunmetal look not-so-good.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, just realised a new Solarforce is out: T4
Click to expand...


----------



## kosPap

Zeruel said:


> How many lumens will that be? oo:
> And what does "KOPIS" in greek mean?


 
That would be 550-600 real lumens, about 800-900 bulb lumens...

KOPIS is the name of a Makedonian short combat sword...it was a bent style much like a king size Kukri....I am googling for a photo right now but no luck...


----------



## kosPap

Zeruel said:


> old4570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, just realised a new Solarforce is out: T4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nifty bezel....I a not tempted with the clip setup but I would sure buy a bezel...
Click to expand...


----------



## Zeruel

kosPap said:


> That would be 550-600 real lumens, about 800-900 bulb lumens...
> 
> KOPIS is the name of a Makedonian short combat sword...it was a bent style much like a king size Kukri....I am googling for a photo right now but no luck...


----------



## old4570

Zeruel said:


> old4570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was what I meant, his shots look so good, they make my actual gunmetal look not-so-good.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, just realised a new Solarforce is out: T4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Where did you find the picture ?
Click to expand...


----------



## jake25

It's coming out very soon. I'm getting one to sample soon.


----------



## old4570

Looks very nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## jake25

old4570 said:


> Looks very nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeruel

old4570 said:


> Zeruel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Where did you find the picture ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, isn't it? :huh:
> 
> It's from Solarforce HK. (Sorry, no links will be given for this is not a solicitation nor advertisement but do a search and you'll find it)
> 
> It comes as a kit. Here're the specs:
> - Uses a premium CREE 3W Q5 LED (WC-binned)
> - 2 Flashlight modes + Headlamp + Lantern
> - Uses either CR123A x1, 16340 x1 or AA x2 batteries (batterues not included)
> - Two output levels: high (100%) and low (40%), with memory function
> - Aluminum reflector with light orange-peel-textured reflective coating
> - Aluminum alloy construction in military grade (HAIII) coating, up to 60um in thickness
> - Length (AA x2) x diameter (head and battery tube): 162 x 28 x 20.5
> - Length (CR123A/ 16340 x1) x diameter (head and battery tube): 100 x 28 x 20.5
Click to expand...


----------



## jake25

Retail price for that kit will be under $85 USD

That includes everything listed/seen as well as the carry case.


----------



## harddrive

Jake25

Could you please suggest to Solarforce that they produce a 1 x CR123 extension tube that will fit 18mm cells. I would like to Lego a Solarforce light to fit 2x18500 and that seems the best way to do it. Or they could make the L2M body wide enough for 18mm cells so I could add a 1 x18650 extender to achieve the same thing. A 2 x 18500 body would also be great but I imagine that would be too odd ball to be mass produced. 

The T4 looks about surefire e series size. I wonder is T4 parts will be Surefire compatible like the L2 is with P series parts. Would be cool if it was.


----------



## jake25

I was just talking to Solarforce about that.

There have been previous issues with the L2m body and tailcap. 

They're working on it as it is.


----------



## harddrive

Thanks Jake. I look forward to any new products they bring out that might work for 2x18500 :thumbsup:


----------



## jake25

You'll be seeing lots of new products before this year is over:naughty:


----------



## linterno

harddrive said:


> Thanks Jake. I look forward to any new products they bring out that might work for 2x18500 :thumbsup:


I am looking for something similar and just was thinking if Solarforce L2G-R2-18650 or [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Solarforce L2G-R2M-18650[/FONT] with Solarforce L2-E18G extension tube would work with 2x18650.

By the way, What would be the runtime on high with 2x18650 batteries?


----------



## easilyled

ace0001a said:


> The new Solarforce L950M disassembled. This is definitely one of their best products to date.




Did you have to use much force to remove the LED+Heat-sink part from the head and the battery tube from the LED+Heat sink?

I had assumed that these components were expoxied since they didn't unscrew with a normal twisting force on mine.


----------



## Black Rose

jake25 said:


> You'll be seeing lots of new products before this year is over:naughty:


I say that's great. My wallet, not so much


----------



## ace0001a

easilyled said:


> Did you have to use much force to remove the LED+Heat-sink part from the head and the battery tube from the LED+Heat sink?
> 
> I had assumed that these components were expoxied since they didn't unscrew with a normal twisting force on mine.



The trick to it is having good grip. The body is quite smooth and difficult to grip, so I used a pair of rubber textured work gloves. I had 2 to play with and neither one had thread lock on them.

Ebay dealer Flashlight Express has a wide selection and good prices on Solarforce products--the new T4 looks like yet another fantastic product.


----------



## gunga

Is tha new T4 kit E-series compatible? Or is it P60 host size? 

I'm interested...


----------



## sv_sniper

Wow, the T4 looks sexy!!! But the whole kit is kind of too much to me. At most I just need the headlamp and the flashlight itself. A high-impact strike bezel would be even better.


----------



## carbine15




----------



## gsxrac

So has anyone ordered a T4 yet or do I have to be the test dummy? And yes I also would like to know if its e series compatible...


----------



## ace0001a

gsxrac said:


> So has anyone ordered a T4 yet or do I have to be the test dummy? And yes I also would like to know if its e series compatible...



I may be wrong, but my guess is the T4 is not E series compatible.


----------



## jake25

gsxrac said:


> So has anyone ordered a T4 yet or do I have to be the test dummy? And yes I also would like to know if its e series compatible...


I have a *small* amount coming my way


----------



## gsxrac

Nice, I found a few on Ebay (slightly overpriced) and solarforcestore has them at a better price especially with free shipping, I may have to get me one when the paycheck comes on friday. So Jake do you know if these are E or C?


----------



## jake25

The T4 uses P60 lamps I'm pretty sure it is C series but I'll have to double check.


----------



## gsxrac

Ok keep us posted! This seems like a pretty interesting light


----------



## old4570

2 x 18650 will work just fine with the 3-8.4v Pill , if you get the 3.7-4.2 pill it will fry it ... 

I have the 18650 extension on the way with a 2nd Mini L2 + the postie brung me some more L2 Parts + a 18650 Body less drop in . 
So 4 L2's for me ATM + one in the post .. Got the solarforce RCR123A's batts . Hopefully 5 L2's by the end of the week . 
www.solarforce.hk/PRD/main.jsp : Here , link to T4 . Its the only site I know that currently shows the T4 ...


----------



## old4570

New Parts :


----------



## Sgt. LED

I burned up 4 Dremel cut off wheels removing the spikes and used a few sheets of drywall sanding screen to shorten it a little further and smooth it out but it came out pretty good I think. Now the flat SS bezel ring is shorter than the black Al one that also came with the Klingon. It lives on my 2X18650 Leef tube running a M60WL. All the bezel strength, none of the impalement!


----------



## Zeruel

Sgt. LED said:


> I burned up 4 Dremel cut off wheels removing the spikes and used a few sheets of drywall sanding screen to shorten it a little further and smooth it out but it came out pretty good I think. Now the flat SS bezel ring is shorter than the black Al one that also came with the Klingon. It lives on my 2X18650 Leef tube running a M60WL. All the bezel strength, none of the impalement!



Woah...Nice job, love the SS bezel.
Btw, Solarforce has came out with a similar SS bezel for $3....
... I'm just kidding! :duck:

:laughing:


----------



## jake25

A little mixing

No, the L2m does not turn on w/ the Z48 =(


----------



## Zeruel

.


----------



## sv_sniper

Sgt. LED said:


> I burned up 4 Dremel cut off wheels removing the spikes and used a few sheets of drywall sanding screen to shorten it a little further and smooth it out but it came out pretty good I think. Now the flat SS bezel ring is shorter than the black Al one that also came with the Klingon. It lives on my 2X18650 Leef tube running a M60WL. All the bezel strength, none of the impalement!



Oh my dear, you've ruined the high impact strike head. The A001 head is intentionally to be this way.

However, your cuts look neat. Next time try the diamond cutting wheels if you are using a dremel tool. If I were you, I'd use bench grinder with cutting wheel installed, or to use a mill.


----------



## Sgt. LED

sv_sniper said:


> Next time try the diamond cutting wheels if you are using a dremel tool. If I were you, I'd use bench grinder with cutting wheel installed, or to use a mill.


 Yeah I WISH!!!!!!
I just used what I had. If I had nice equipment I would be making all kinds of stuff.


----------



## TallNHairyDave

Nice job on making the A001 klingon war bezel into a protective normal bezel for the lamp Sgt LED.

I keep considering picking up an A001 bezel (mostly for laughs) but the fact that if I carried it (being in the UK) I'd probably get arrested for carrying an offensive weapon puts me off doing so. :sigh:

However, I might now get one and whack it in the lathe to make a cut down version like yours as a tougher lamp protector than the standard bezel.


----------



## Zeruel

jake25 said:


> A little mixing
> 
> No, the L2m does not turn on w/ the Z48 =(



Maybe all it needs is a little washer inside?


----------



## jake25

I tried the washer that my Solarforce supplier gave me, it did not work.

Hopefully the L2m body will be fixed


----------



## Sgt. LED

Chop it Dave!
You'll like it.


----------



## Sgt. LED

jake25 said:


> I tried the washer that my Solarforce supplier gave me, it did not work.
> 
> Hopefully the L2m body will be fixed


 
Did you bend the washer? Make it a semi U shape.


----------



## krazy89

Ok boys... just got the final pieces to this puzzle today in the mail... so here it is...

http://i39.tinypic.com/2mcdlip.jpg


http://i39.tinypic.com/2bd66s.jpg

Hope those work...

KraZy


----------



## jake25

krazy try using the [img= ] tag











here i did it for you krazy heh

[IMG ] and [/IMG ]


----------



## jake25

Sgt. LED said:


> Did you bend the washer? Make it a semi U shape.


I'm goin try that!


----------



## krazy89

HAHA...

man... i don't believe i've never posted an image on CPF...

i feel like such a noob...

thanks jake25... and oh... your shipment got here today... 

KraZy


----------



## jake25

krazy89 said:


> HAHA...
> 
> man... i don't believe i've never posted an image on CPF...
> 
> i feel like such a noob...
> 
> thanks jake25... and oh... your shipment got here today...
> 
> KraZy


How is the output of the 3.7V?


----------



## krazy89

Hey...

i'm at work right now... nowhere really dark to test it out... BUT... 1 AW Protected... and all levels work... nothing like the previous pill...

i'll update you when it gets dark.. and i can really try it out... and maybe stick a IMR in there...

oh... this is by far the best lego for 1 cell solarforce... looks kool... functions good... 5 levels is good... (tho.. i can do without the stobes... but hey... can't have it all... or can u....)

KraZy


----------



## Disco888

Can I just ask..........

....is there any difference between the L2 and the L2 18650 ??--there are no I/D measurements on solarforcestore website--is the 18650 torch bored out more than the L2? or, is it just the battery that the torch comes with?

.....how am I best to remove flat bezel????

Will post a pic once my L2 reaches me from HK. Already want a gunmetal and the L2M looks nice and now the T4----this could turn into an obsession...

Keep the pictures coming,
Disco


----------



## ExZeRoEx

I just wish the low of the T4 were more practical, 120 lumens? That's just redunkulous imo.


----------



## Black Rose

Disco888 said:


> ....is there any difference between the L2 and the L2 18650 ??--there are no I/D measurements on solarforcestore website--is the 18650 torch bored out more than the L2?


The only difference between the L2 and the L2 18650 is that the inside diameter of the body tube for the L2 18650 is as you guessed, bored out more.

The regular L2 will not accept an 18650 cell, but most likely will accept 17500 & 17670 cells in addition to a pair of CR123A/16340 cells.

The L2 18650 will accept 18650 cells in addition to 17500, 17670, and a pair of CR123A/16340 cells.


----------



## Disco888

Many thanks for that Black Rose :twothumbs

I had wondered and now I know----decisions,decisions which to go for next?????

Disco


----------



## NigelBond

sv_sniper said:


> Oh my dear, you've ruined the high impact strike head. The A001 head is intentionally to be this way.
> 
> However, your cuts look neat. Next time try the diamond cutting wheels if you are using a dremel tool. If I were you, I'd use bench grinder with cutting wheel installed, or to use a mill.



That is bad advice. Diamond cutting wheels are ment for ceramic, stone and masonary. You will burn up a diamond wheel on metal and wood.


----------



## radu1976

The SOLARFORCE T4 is looking very nice.
For me it's something between SUREFIRE E1L and ROMISEN RC-N3 as look and quality .

I am not sure if the light worths more than double than a ROMISEN RC-N3 Q5 ...it's true it has HA but I would like to know if it's regulated. :thinking:

Is it worth to spend 55-60$ for a SOLARFORCE T4 if you are using only the CR/RCR123 configuration or 100$ for a SUREFIRE E1L ?


----------



## old4570

Solarforce L2 mini 1 x CR123A / L2 1 x 18650 / L2 2 x 18650 :candle:


----------



## tommy_tiger66

My Solarforce


----------



## tommy_tiger66

Some of my Flashlight


----------



## Zeruel

radu1976 said:


> The SOLARFORCE T4 is looking very nice.
> For me it's something between SUREFIRE E1L and ROMISEN RC-N3 as look and quality .
> 
> I am not sure if the light worths more than double than a ROMISEN RC-N3 Q5 ...it's true it has HA but I would like to know if it's regulated. :thinking:
> 
> Is it worth to spend 55-60$ for a SOLARFORCE T4 if you are using only the CR/RCR123 configuration or 100$ for a SUREFIRE E1L ?



I think T4 is *overpriced*.... or maybe I have gotten used to the nice prices Solarforce have been offering.


----------



## jake25

To get a P60 host for $30, a whole kit including batteries, charger and holster less than the cost of 1 Surefire 6P is a pretty good deal imo.

I am sure the T4 reflects this ideal


----------



## old4570

Is it the price for all the goodies in the case ... As in cased price .


----------



## jake25

old4570 said:


> Is it the price for all the goodies in the case ... As in cased price .


Yea including the case too. Right not stock is extremely limited. I could only get my hands on 4 complete kits. They are going to be out of stock for a little while


----------



## radu1976

Zeruel said:


> I think T4 is *overpriced*.... or maybe I have gotten used to the nice prices Solarforce have been offering.


 
I have the same feeling about this...
It's probably our fault as we , the CPF-ers, pointed the good qualities of the L2 - best 6P copy etc - plus other SOLARFORCE stuff so that this company decided to charge us extra considering our opinions about its products...:naughty:


----------



## DHart

Zeruel said:


> Btw, just realised a new Solarforce is out: T4



WOW... can you say "another Surefire clone" which will probably really kick butt!

I'm really looking forward to knowing more about this light!


----------



## Zeruel

DHart said:


> WOW... can you can "another Surefire clone" which will probably really kick butt!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to knowing more about this light!



Me too 

:duh2: keeping my eye on this.
Btw, where's your Solarforce pics huh?


----------



## DHart

jake25 said:


> A little mixing
> 
> No, the L2m does not turn on w/ the Z48 =(



Try TWO Malkoff beryllium spacers in the tailcap... it'll likely give just enough extra contact to make the tailcap work with the L2m body. They did with my Z-49. If Solarforce is smart, they'll make the L2 and L2m totally compatible with the Surefire tailcaps! (Why? Because Surefire tailcaps have momentary/forward clickies and Solarforce doesn't - except with that monster tailcap they offer.)


----------



## jake25

:candle:


DHart said:


> Try a washer or Malkoff spacer/washer in the tailcap... may give just enough extra contact to make the tailcap work with the L2m body. If Solarforce is smart, they'll make the L2 and L2m totally compatible with the Surefire tailcaps! (Why? Because Surefire tailcaps have momentary/forward clickies and Solarforce doesn't.)


Dhart this was Solarforce's goal. There was an error in physical manufacturing at the plant they are made. The problem was supposed to be fixed in the next "batch" of L2m's but it was not


----------



## DHart

Zeruel said:


> Me too
> 
> :duh2: keeping my eye on this.
> Btw, where's your Solarforce pics huh?



When they offer that sexy light without all the fru-fru, I'm in. Don't need a charger and the extra ying-yang. In time, they'll have that sexy little number for sale all on its own for, what, $35?

Yeah... I do need to create some Solarforce drool...  Will do.


----------



## Disco888

The T4 is up on solarforcestore website with 2mode q5 and extension tube for x2aa for $55.........seems a bit steep compared to the L2 but it is a nice looking light..

Disco


----------



## jake25

The T4 with 1xCR123 body and 1xAA body retails around $55.

So I'm going to guess the T4 with just 1xCR123 body will be $45?


----------



## KBOy

nice light , but I have no solarforce light.:shakehead:shakehead


----------



## DHart

The T4 *LOOKS* awesome, but what will _really_ sell it will NOT be a bunch of extraneous _stuff_, but putting the R2 lamp in it with 3-levels: high (full power), mid (like 50 to 60 lumens), and a verrry low low (like 2-4 lumens?) output. NO strobe. NO SOS. (Learn from Fenix's error of NOT making their lows l-o-w enough. Just ask any experienced flashaholic around here... we want a low of about 2-4 lumens AT MOST. Mid will be the most used setting at around 50-70 lumens, and high will be used on occasion for wow and for when NEEDED.)

IMAGINE how excited we would all be for that configuration? *IMAGINE!!!*

Jake... just what keeps Solarforce from producing such a light???? Don't they know how much we CRAVE such a light??? How well it would SELL? They would SO TOTALLY CLEAN UP AROUND HERE with such a light!!!

If I were in charge of product design/engineering of a firm such as Solarforce, the FIRST thing I would put the engineers on is a three mode R2 lamp just as I described. (But remember, the low really has to be reaaaaally l-o-w!) Then put it in the T4, market it, then sit back, take orders and start counting ALL THE MONEY!


----------



## jake25

Heh Dhart, Solarforce is a growing company, they have many lights they are building/designing as we speak

I will pass on the info.


----------



## old4570

4 Modes = No strobe No SOS 

Low - Med - Hi - Super Lo 

I like my Lo a little higher , 20 to 30 Lumen , but Id like to see super Lo 5 Lumen ...


----------



## DHart

Sure, 4-mode is great, just make sure the lowest low is truly l-o-w, because when you use a light under dark conditions to see your way around, you realize that 2 to 5 lumens or so is all you need and any more than that is LIKE SHOUTING... TOO MUCH. Plus, at 2 to 5 lumens, the light should be able to run for an exceptionally long time!


----------



## toby_pra

I never thuoght a Solarforce could look so nice...


----------



## kosPap

jake25 said:


> Heh Dhart, Solarforce is a growing company, they have many lights they are building/designing as we speak
> 
> I will pass on the info.


 
Jake what is the commonality with previous solarforce parts?1

I am especially interested in T4 - 18650 body and L2 - T4 tailcap compatibility....


----------



## jake25

I am pretty sure they are compatible, however I am not going to confirm this. Because the T4 can use the AA body how come we haven't seen it before? I see what you mean and I will ask into this

you can ignore my pm, btw

edit: The T4 is not compatible with the L2 line, it is it's own design.


----------



## Zeruel

jake25 said:


> edit: The T4 is not compatible with the L2 line, it is it's own design.



Hmm... then seems like it will not be M60 drop-in-able. :shakehead


----------



## jake25

Zeruel said:


> Hmm... then seems like it will not be M60 drop-in-able. :shakehead


 It is not.
Solarforce is a growing company and they are trying new things. If there is interest in this light they will probably change the design


----------



## rmteo

This is my L2 - with 5 more on the way. :twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833

I have to say I have not looked a solarforce before now but! it looks like they do some cool lights I'm impressed,is there a place that has a wide selection to offer?:twothumbs


----------



## rmteo

Since you asked - hope its OK to post:
http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-1032/18650-FLASHLIGHT/Detail


----------



## Zeruel

jake25 said:


> It is not.
> Solarforce is a growing company and they are trying new things. If there is interest in this light they will probably change the design



I hope one of the new things they're trying is not price. At $50 - $60 for T4, it had better be worth it. If it's just another 1xCR123 with R2 (with too many modes), I might as well stick to two L2Ms. :shrug: My 2¢


----------



## jake25

Zeruel said:


> I hope one of the new things they're trying is not price. At $50 - $60 for T4, it had better be worth it. If it's just another 1xCR123 with R2 (with too many modes), I might as well stick to two L2Ms. :shrug: My 2¢


But aren't most 1xCR123 HA lights in the $50-$60 range? Fenix P2D? Eagletac P10C/T10C, Dereelight C2H, Olight T10 etc and they are not compatible or come with a 2xAA body, which is nice if you're stuck in the boondocks in a small down that doesn't have CR123s for example.

The Romisen RC-N3 is the other choice but it is not HAIII (to my knowledge). I think we need to cut Solarforce some slack heh.

Not to mention that the T4 can work as a head lamp which no other light I know of works like that. I think that it's a new/different idea that Solarforce is trying out


----------



## kosPap

on a different note...

SLF needs to come up with a 2 inch LED turbohead, with a removable pill/module...


----------



## Zeruel

jake25 said:


> But aren't most 1xCR123 HA lights in the $50-$60 range? Fenix P2D? Eagletac P10C/T10C, Dereelight C2H, Olight T10 etc and they are not compatible or come with a 2xAA body, which is nice if you're stuck in the boondocks in a small down that doesn't have CR123s for example.
> 
> The Romisen RC-N3 is the other choice but it is not HAIII (to my knowledge). I think we need to cut Solarforce some slack heh.
> 
> Not to mention that the T4 can work as a head lamp which no other light I know of works like that. I think that it's a new/different idea that Solarforce is trying out



Oh yes, it's $50-$60 T4 together with the 2xAA body, then I say it's has an edge over the lights you've mentioned. If it's $50-$60 for just the T4 alone, then a shootout will determine if it's worth the spending.  Like I said, just my 2¢.

FWIW I do think the new body looks great. :thumbsup: and I do applaud their effort, don't get me wrong. I, for one, am for Solarforce or I wouldn't have started this thread. 

Ok! back to showing your Solarforce please


----------



## Black Rose

rmteo said:


> This is my L2 - with 5 more on the way. :twothumbs


 Did yours come with the GITD switch cover?

5 more on the way? If I did that I'd be sleeping in the car


----------



## kosPap

Zeruel said:


> Oh yes, it's $50-$60 T4 together with the 2xAA body, then I say it's has an edge over the lights you've mentioned. If it's $50-$60 for just the T4 alone, then a shootout will determine if it's worth the spending.  Like I said, just my 2¢.


 

well when the L2s got in the market they were more than 40 bucks...Now the price has droped and you can get an L2+L2M combo with 30 bucks...


----------



## rmteo

Black Rose said:


> Did yours come with the GITD switch cover?
> 
> 5 more on the way? If I did that I'd be sleeping in the car



The GITD switch cover was a 5 minute job using DX sku 5174 ($1.89 for a 10-pack).

I am sleeping in the car!!!


----------



## gsxrac

Id really like to show MY Solarforce but im still waiting on it from the solarforcestore  I did however get the drop-in that will be housed in my L2M if it ever arrives. And I should have my new AW's and spacers in the mail tomorrow. Now if I could only get the light itself id be set! :shrug:


----------



## phantom23

gsxrac said:


> Id really like to show MY Solarforce but im still waiting on it from the solarforcestore



So am I. Shipped 04-03-2009...


----------



## Norm

old4570 said:


> 4 Modes = No strobe No SOS
> 
> Low - Med - Hi - Super Lo
> 
> I like my Lo a little higher , 20 to 30 Lumen , but Id like to see super Lo 5 Lumen ...


Super low should be 1 lumen or less, 5 lumens is way too bright when veiwed with dark adapted eyes. I use about .6 lumens for nocturnal activities around the house.
Norm


----------



## old4570

Norm said:


> Super low should be 1 lumen or less, 5 lumens is way too bright when veiwed with dark adapted eyes. I use about .6 lumens for nocturnal activities around the house.
> Norm



Cant please everyone ...

Maybe 3 mode with one mode being Variable .... ? Or all 3 modes being variable ...

Id pay $10 USD more for a flashlight where I could set the levels ... 
IN fact I think DX sells a P60 drop in with such a feature ...


----------



## Black Rose

phantom23 said:


> So am I. Shipped 04-03-2009...


My first one shipped March 28th and I received it on April 6th (9 days).

But I am in Canada and stuff from Hong Kong usually gets here pretty quick.

The grey one I ordered shipped on April 13th. I am guessing I should have it the middle of next week.


----------



## radu1976

Haha...that's funny , this 'Show your Solarforce' transformed into a 'Solarforce T4' thread 

I would pay those 55$ for a T4 with the condition that this light to have a NICE REGULATION.
Otherwise , despite its very nice design , the HA anodizing doesn't justify the price in my opinion.
Maybe ROMISEN RC-N3 Q5 doesn't such a nice appealing design and it doesn't feature a TYPE III anodization but it's smaller, it has an excellent throw for its size plus sweet forward clickie.


----------



## bestcounsel

You know, i have been becoming more intersted in solar force. Mostly the body and heads. As far as electronics/tailcaps, i only trust surefire.


----------



## ace0001a

bestcounsel said:


> You know, i have been becoming more intersted in solar force. Mostly the body and heads. As far as electronics/tailcaps, i only trust surefire.



No knock on Surefire, but the reality is that their clicky tailcaps can fail with the best and worst of them. I know that from personal experience with a couple of my Surefire tailcaps. As for electronics, the Surefire P60L has negligible to no heatsinking and that is why the Seoul P4 emitter in it only has 80 lumens output. Of course that was done for reliability, but you still have to wonder how reliable can it be with negligible heatsinking. The aftermarket P60LED dropins, including Solarforce's own have been generally very reliable with mostly the generic DX/KD ones being the most problem prone.

Now back on topic...

Solarforce L2 Lantern Head


----------



## Liquidspaceman

I still want to try that Solarforce Lantern Head. I think it's something that I have to see for myself. I read somewhere that a ceiling bounce works just as good. Would you agree? 

Regarding that T4, it does look good but yes that price is kind of hard to swallow off the bat. I don't really see much improvement over the L2's that I've been getting for 30. At 55 bucks, I would hope that it can turn water into wine. 

Regarding the person who spoke of 3 reasonable modes, I agree. The Lumapower Connexion has the right idea, but if you did it in a Solarforce Style light, it would sell like hot cakes. 

The only thing that doesn't make the L2 a perfect light to me is the fact that it has Strobe/SOS and that the levels are not spaced far enough apart. If there was a drop in with just Low/Mid/High... with the low being somewhere between 5 and 10 lumens and the mid being somewhere around 40 to 50 lumens... I think I'd buy 4 of them.


----------



## Zeruel

ace0001a said:


> Now back on topic...
> 
> Solarforce L2 Lantern Head



Yo ace, any chance of seeing a shot of this baby in action?


----------



## Liquidspaceman

DHart said:


> WOW... can you say "another Surefire clone" which will probably really kick butt!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to knowing more about this light!


 
They also need to make that T4 in GRAY. I wish more companies would go with the Gray/Gunmetal/Pewter colors and less black. Why does everyone think black is the leader? 

Gray/Gunmetal/Pewter just looks GREAT like something out of Halo or The Terminator. 

Flashlight companies are you listening?


----------



## ace0001a

Zeruel said:


> Yo ace, any chance of seeing a shot of this baby in action?



Here you go!


----------



## DHart

Liquidspaceman said:


> The only thing that doesn't make the L2 a perfect light to me is the fact that it has Strobe/SOS and that the levels are not spaced far enough apart. If there was a drop in with just Low/Mid/High... with the low being somewhere between 5 and 10 lumens and the mid being somewhere around 40 to 50 lumens... I think I'd buy 4 of them.



Amen.... WHEN will China.Inc get the message? They're leaving a lot of cash on the table by NOT meeting the call for multi levels spaced far apart, with a very low low, and NO strobe, NO SOS. Solarforce.... are you listening?


----------



## Zeruel

Finally get to see it! Always see this lantern in all the sites, but none showing it lit up. Thanks!


----------



## ace0001a

Zeruel said:


> Finally get to see it! Always see this lantern in all the sites, but none showing it lit up. Thanks!



Not a problem. The standard head part and strike bezel unscrews to turn it back into a regular L2. Very versatile I think!


----------



## NightIntoDay

Loving my L2, thinking about buying another one and getting a MC-E or M60 drop-in next.


----------



## Black Rose

rmteo said:


> The GITD switch cover was a 5 minute job using DX sku 5174 ($1.89 for a 10-pack).


SKU is 5714.

Added to my wishlist for my next order.


----------



## gsxrac

Liquidspaceman said:


> They also need to make that T4 in GRAY. I wish more companies would go with the Gray/Gunmetal/Pewter colors and less black. Why does everyone think black is the leader?
> 
> Gray/Gunmetal/Pewter just looks GREAT like something out of Halo or The Terminator.
> 
> Flashlight companies are you listening?



Do you wanna know the real reason? Mainly because black is a "tactical" color.And it helps cut down on the cost of the light because they don't have to have as many flavors of anno as baskin robins does ice cream! I personally love black and gun metal!


----------



## lightfet

My 3 Solarforces - RAW, Gun Metal & Black


----------



## Jimdo

In regards to the public wanting different colors, I as an importer and distributor can tell you that the black outsells the other colors about three to one. In general, the public does indeed want black. The numbers do not lie. That said, there are people out there that like the other colors better or just flat out don't like the black at all, but many more people out there like the black than don't like the black.


----------



## old4570

My new L2 Mini R2 5 Mode 3.7 - 4.2v


----------



## harddrive

Can you get a single mode 3.7 - 4.2v module?


----------



## jenskh

It does not seem like. You can get a 5 mode 3.7- 4.2 or a single mode multi voltage from Solarforce. The module you are asking for you can get from Dereelight.
Jens


----------



## old4570

harddrive said:


> Can you get a single mode 3.7 - 4.2v module?



No , but it has memory .. So if you only use Hi , it will remember ... 

+ The output is set a little Hi on the other modes , even Lo Pumps ... 


Matt


----------



## DHart

The tendency is to use the highest output a light can produce by default, but most often I find that kicking it down a notch or two is every bit as useful and extends run times considerably! I run Solarforce's LC-1 R2-M 3.7-4.2 lamp (purple label) in several of my L2s and L2m and they're fantastic light modules... great output, long runtimes, perfect with an 18650, 17670, or single RCR123 in an L2m. I could sure pass on the strobe & sos modes though... in place of those, there should be a really low l-o-w.


----------



## ykb

- L2 with Cree R2 module and 6P tailcap
- L2M with budget MC-E module, and a not small Solarforce forward clicky


----------



## ernsanada

I found a holster that fits my Solarfore L2 Shortie.


----------



## Liquidspaceman

Finally got around to showing my solarforce. Here's mine attached to my Mossberg...


----------



## Norm

Does anyone own a 100% Stainless Steel Solarforce L2 yet?






I currently have one on order. I've never seen a post talking about this light.
Norm


----------



## Zeruel

Norm said:


> Does anyone own a 100% Stainless Steel Solarforce L2 yet?
> 
> I currently have one on order. I never seen a post talking about this light.
> Norm



Yes, I have read somewhere in CPF that it's heavy and it's not like it's heavy heavy, but heavy HEAVY.


----------



## 2xTap

I only got a couple L2's right now, but more will be on the way soon.............







2xTap


----------



## Cigarman

Just scored one SS model from the Hound. Yes it is quite weighty but not inconveniently so. Thew a Cree LED in and some 123's and off to the races. Should be noted they ship it in its own black velvety box with a magnetic flap thingy. Not real blingy but nice.


----------



## Norm

Cigarman said:


> Just scored one SS model from the Hound.


I tried to order from LightHound but their shipping was $35 to Australia and by the time you add the drop in there both about $85, so I ordered from KD total of $35 saved that's A$50, I would rather have ordered from LightHound but that's a heck of a difference.
Norm


----------



## ace0001a

Norm said:


> I tried to order from LightHound but their shipping was $35 to Australia and by the time you add the drop in there both about $85, so I ordered from KD total of $35 saved that's A$50, I would rather have ordered from LightHound but that's a heck of a difference.
> Norm



Norm you should check Flashlight Express (link is located below on my signature line) as they have better pricing than KD and a direct affiliation with Solarforce.


----------



## Disco888

ernsanada said:


> I found a holster that fits my Solarfore L2 Shortie.


 
Where did you find that holster?? What make/model is?????

Disco


----------



## Jimdo

To answer 'hardrive' and 'jenskh' I currently have in stock, 4.2 - 8.4 volt 5 mode w/ memory Solarforce Drop Ins, 3v - 18v Single Mode Drop ins and I have 200 3v - 8.4v 5 Mode w/ memory Drop Ins in route.


----------



## ernsanada

Disco888 said:


> Where did you find that holster?? What make/model is?????
> 
> Disco



I got this holster from AW about 3 years ago. It looks like he is out of stock in the large size, the size I purchased.


----------



## Norm

ace0001a said:


> Norm you should check Flashlight Express (link is located below on my signature line) as they have better pricing than KD and a direct affiliation with Solarforce.


Thanks for the link ace.
I did check their price $99 KD $85 still a bit of a difference when it gets converted to our poor Aussie dollar.
Cheers Norm


----------



## notsobrite

i've been following this thread for days now and those are some nice pics you guys have posted. i ordered 2 L2's from solarforcestore 13 days ago, and i know it's a long way to ship, but- i want my frickin' lights!!!


----------



## ace0001a

Norm said:


> Thanks for the link ace.
> I did check their price $99 KD $85 still a bit of a difference when it gets converted to our poor Aussie dollar.
> Cheers Norm



Yeah for some reason, Flashlight Express is more expensive on the full Stainless Steel L2. But the other Solarforce products should be cheaper there.


----------



## DHart

notsobrite said:


> i've been following this thread for days now and those are some nice pics you guys have posted. i ordered 2 L2's from solarforcestore 13 days ago, and i know it's a long way to ship, but- i want my frickin' lights!!!



notso... I'll betcha... MONDAY! Keep an eye on your post box and soon, a package with funky Hong Kong postage stuff all over it will be arriving at your door... you'll open the package and find some lights that will please you very much are inside!


----------



## Zeruel

notsobrite said:


> i've been following this thread for days now and those are some nice pics you guys have posted. i ordered 2 L2's from solarforcestore 13 days ago, and i know it's a long way to ship, but- i want my frickin' lights!!!



Here's one more pic to tie you over. :nana:
Received my Malkoff M60 and gave it to the small L2M. Now waiting for my MC-E drop-in :thumbsup:


----------



## notsobrite

Zeruel said:


> Here's one more pic to tie you over. :nana:
> Received my Malkoff M60 and gave it to the small L2M. Now waiting for my MC-E drop-in :thumbsup:



oh yeah, that helps:twothumbs

dhart- i hope you're right! btw- i know you've got at least one of these lights, but i don't see any pics posted- what's up with that?


----------



## Zeruel

notsobrite said:


> oh yeah, that helps:twothumbs
> 
> dhart- i hope you're right! btw- i know you've got at least one of these lights, but i don't see any pics posted- what's up with that?



Now look what you've done. Once he puts them up, our pics will look like crap.


----------



## DHart

Aw, come on now... you guys make some nice images! I do have a bit of an advantage in that to some degree... I earn my living doing it! Yeah, I guess I should make some L2 L2m images.... just a little to busy at the moment learning how to charge batteries!  Sheesh... that's a hobby unto itself!


----------



## Zeruel

ok.... I'm ready. 
Hit us with your best shot. (sry the pun again)


----------



## euroken

DHart said:


> WOW... can you say "another Surefire clone" which will probably really kick butt!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to knowing more about this light!


 

Do you think the head will be SF E series compatible? Can use the 2 AA extension on SF and NEX then...awesome!


----------



## jake25

euroken said:


> Do you think the head will be SF E series compatible? Can use the 2 AA extension on SF and NEX then...awesome!


Right now, no. In the future, its a possibility.


----------



## Black Rose

notsobrite said:


> i've been following this thread for days now and those are some nice pics you guys have posted. i ordered 2 L2's from solarforcestore 13 days ago, and i know it's a long way to ship, but- i want my frickin' lights!!!


I wish Solarforce store offered the option to add HK Post tracking.


----------



## NightIntoDay

Black Rose said:


> I wish Solarforce store offered the option to add HK Post tracking.




Just email [email protected] I bet they will include it if you want. I asked to buy a L2 head/body/tail without the Pill they seem to respond within 6-12 hours or so.


----------



## Black Rose

Zeruel said:


> Here's one more pic to tie you over. :nana:
> Received my Malkoff M60 and gave it to the small L2M. Now waiting for my MC-E drop-in :thumbsup:


I like that bezel :thumbsup: but not it's price


----------



## phantom23

notsobrite said:


> i've been following this thread for days now and those are some nice pics you guys have posted. i ordered 2 L2's from solarforcestore 13 days ago, and i know it's a long way to ship, but- i want my frickin' lights!!!





Black Rose said:


> I wish Solarforce store offered the option to add HK Post tracking.


+1. My L2 was shipped 16 days ago and still nothing...


----------



## notsobrite

phantom23 said:


> +1. My L2 was shipped 16 days ago and still nothing...



hey at least we have something to look forward to... day after day after day...


----------



## liquidsix

Are L2s forward or reverse clickies?


----------



## Sgt. LED

Reverse.

Their optional forward clicky is quite big.


----------



## Jimdo

And quite expensive when you consider the overall price of the light....


----------



## Zeruel

Jimdo said:


> And quite expensive when you consider the overall price of the light....



 I find L2 and L2m pretty affordable for the quality given. 
How much did you see?


----------



## jake25

Zeruel said:


> I find L2 and L2m pretty affordable for the quality given.
> How much did you see?


He meant the tailcap being $18, I think.


----------



## Zeruel

jake25 said:


> He meant the tailcap being $18, I think.



Price, like beauty, lies in the eyes of the beholder. 
I got the forward switch together with L2M, I think it's money well spent although some people don't like the feedback of the clicky. (it's like comparing LF3XT's switch to D10's). I know of a certain brand's tail switch that costs over $100.... Crazy? Not to those who thinks it's worth it. :thumbsup:

Now my fingers are itching for T4.....


----------



## tx101

Look what the Postman dropped of today


----------



## Zeruel

tx101 said:


> Look what the Postman dropped of today



Oh my oh my, L2-S4 :huh:


----------



## DHart

tx101 said:


> Look what the Postman dropped of today



L2m with a Solarforce forward tailcap, right? but where's the cigar-ring from?


----------



## Zeruel

DHart said:


> L2m with a Solarforce forward tailcap, right? but where's the cigar-ring from?



It's together with the switch, this switch model is L2-S4.


----------



## DHart

Cool... I missed seeing that version; I'll check the Solarforcestore again. I have the fwd clicky version with protruding button and without the ring; purchased from Lighthound.


----------



## Zeruel

DHart said:


> Cool... I missed seeing that version; I'll check the Solarforcestore again. I have the fwd clicky version with protruding button and without the ring; purchased from Lighthound.



Ahh, you got the squishy one (right). There's another flushed one shown here (left), just without the cigar ring.


----------



## lewong

Does this count? I had a spare 6P body, bought a Solarforce head and switch, put in a DX21037 and a 17670.


----------



## Phaserburn

Anyone know where you can get a sand colored 18650 extender? Can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## jake25

Phaser I only got L2's and L2m's on my recent order 

I was goin get 16340 and 18650 extenders along with a little other things. I'll see if i can get gunmetal 18650 extenders


----------



## Zeruel

lewong said:


> Does this count? I had a spare 6P body, bought a Solarforce head and switch, put in a DX21037 and a 17670.




Omg, a L2 clone!


----------



## Jimdo

I was referring to the tailcap price in relation to the price of the entire L2.


----------



## Wiggle

Whats the best way to get a good cigar ring on my L2? I'd prefer to keep my current switch (which has a forward clicky module installed).


----------



## Sgt. LED

Lighthound used to sell a nice Leef one.


----------



## ace0001a

Wiggle said:


> Whats the best way to get a good cigar ring on my L2? I'd prefer to keep my current switch (which has a forward clicky module installed).



You could try a Surefire Combat Ring:

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title


----------



## old4570

I just saw the T4 on Flea bay .... Its a 2 mode Q5 ..


----------



## tx101

Zeruel said:


> Oh my oh my, L2-S4 :huh:



I was expecting to get the S3 version, as shown on the Solarforce site
not that I am complaining or anything 

The fingergrips do help me hold the light more securely and it has two lanyard
holes drilled into the fingergrips.

I find the switch itself to be not very positive, spongy .... has any one swapped out the switch for a better one. I tried a McGizmo one but it does not fit


----------



## Black Rose

Zeruel said:


> Ahh, you got the squishy one (right). There's another flushed one shown here (left), just without the cigar ring.


Where can you get the flush forward clicky without the cigar ring?


----------



## Zeruel

Black Rose said:


> Where can you get the flush forward clicky without the cigar ring?



I got mine free from an ebay dealer. But you can get it from Lighthound.


----------



## Black Rose

Thanks. Hopefully Solarforce store will get some more in.


----------



## wingate

Does anyone know what happened to the Solarforce T4? Yesterday I saw it on the Solarforce store page and several ebay auctions, and today, nothing. Kai still shows it (the whole kit not the light by itself) but no one else seems to. Has anyone actually gotten their hands on one yet? 

I was excited about this light as it seems to be all that I need, now I can't find it :shrug:

Robert


----------



## Zeruel

wingate said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the Solarforce T4? Yesterday I saw it on the Solarforce store page and several ebay auctions, and today, nothing. Kai still shows it (the whole kit not the light by itself) but no one else seems to. Has anyone actually gotten their hands on one yet?
> 
> I was excited about this light as it seems to be all that I need, now I can't find it :shrug:
> 
> Robert



Jake has put it up in MP.


----------



## wingate

Found it, Thanks Zeruel. It's still odd that everyone else seems to have pulled them. Maybe I'll wait for ernsanada's review before jumping on this one.

Robert


----------



## Zeruel

wingate said:


> Found it, Thanks Zeruel. It's still odd that everyone else seems to have pulled them. Maybe I'll wait for ernsanada's review before jumping on this one.
> 
> Robert



No problem. 
I think in terms of performance, there might not be much to shout about, the main uniqueness is its adaptability. Not any light that I know can be a 1xCR123, 2xAA, headlamp and lantern at the same time. Maybe the "T" in T4 is Transformer, robot in disguise.  And also I guess we like the form of the 1xCR123.


----------



## old4570

There are plenty of 1xCR123A / 2xAA flashlights out there ..

Its not a new concept ... But the T4 does look good though ..


----------



## Zeruel

old4570 said:


> There are plenty of 1xCR123A / 2xAA flashlights out there ..
> 
> Its not a new concept ... But the T4 does look good though ..



Not with lantern and headlamp... :naughty:


----------



## Meganoggin

tx101 said:


> Look what the Postman dropped of today


Wow TX101! That sure looks big! Can you do a side by side pic with a SF6P?

Pete


----------



## Black Rose

The L2M's seem quite large for a single cell lights - they are only 3.6 cm shorter than a full-size L2.

EDIT: The first picture in this post is of a L2M and an L2 side-by-side: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2870967&postcount=71


----------



## Meganoggin

Black Rose said:


> The L2M's seem quite large for a single cell lights - they are only 3.6 cm shorter than a full-size L2.
> 
> EDIT: The first picture in this post is of a L2M and an L2 side-by-side: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2870967&postcount=71



Black Rose - I meant that with the S4 forward clicky it looks around the same length if not longer than a 6P....


----------



## Black Rose

Combining my two addictions....er I mean hobbies


----------



## tx101

Meganoggin said:


> Wow TX101! That sure looks big! Can you do a side by side pic with a SF6P?
> 
> Pete


----------



## Meganoggin

Thanks TX101 - not as big as I thought. I really like the cigar grip ring on the tailcap.

I guess I'll have to figure out how to post a pic and show you mine!


----------



## Phaserburn

A side question: do Solar L2s have an AR lens or not? There seems to be conflicting info hereabouts.


----------



## streetmaster

I don't know for sure, but I would guess "no" on the AR lens.


----------



## DHart

Not sure about AR coating, but the Solarforce lenses are nicely finished on the edges, not just left raw like the cheapie lights are. :shrug:


----------



## Jimdo

Well, I have all ready posted this image on another thread, but I suppose it fits this thread as well.
Some EDC's...


----------



## ace0001a

Solarforce L2 chrome plated I got from Bullettproof. He named it "BlingForce".


----------



## Black Rose

Nice. How much weight did the chrome plating add?


----------



## supawabb

tx101 said:


> Look what the Postman dropped of today


 

Cannot find these anywhere... someone?


----------



## ace0001a

Black Rose said:


> Nice. How much weight did the chrome plating add?



Feels the same as a regular anodized one. The ano was stripped before plating from what I was told.


----------



## old4570

supawabb said:


> Cannot find these anywhere... someone?



Solarforce L2 Mini with L2-S4 tail clicky ..

I just looked - and its not listed anymore . [ Tail Clicky ]


----------



## jake25

Usually if it's not shown it's OOS. fyi


----------



## Zeruel

old4570 said:


> Solarforce L2 Mini with L2-S4 tail clicky ..
> 
> I just looked - and its not listed anymore . [ Tail Clicky ]



Saw some on ebay, but you have to buy the switch and light separately.


----------



## old4570

The .hk site still has it but not other .com site . 

+ 3 mode MC-E now listed ....


----------



## jirik_cz

old4570 said:


> + 3 mode MC-E now listed ....



A dealer told me that MC-E modules in L2 are not manufactured by solarforce, they are third party products and according to solarforce they are low quality. :shrug:


----------



## iWiLL

UltraFire WF-503B Cree R2-WC 230-Lumen LED Flashlight - Grey (DX 19617)
Solarforce L2D-R2M-18650 (solarforcestore)

The WF-503B color is definitely olive (OD) not grey.


----------



## Zeruel

Nice shot of the pair. 
And :welcome:


----------



## rmteo

My 2 favorite lights - have at least one of each with me all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## DHart

I like the olive color of the Ultrafire.. but wish Solarforce would offer the L2 in that color as well.


----------



## radu1976

I have had such an olive grab ULTRAFIRE WF-503B in the past but I felt like it was a too thick light comparative to SOLARFORCE L2 CR123 tube flashlight.
In my hands the L2 could be held much better and its clickie was easier to press . 
I have noticed that the L2 had a bit better quality than the WF-503B ...my opinion.
I would be happy to see an L2 released in olive grab


----------



## Zeruel

radu1976 said:


> I would be happy to see an L2 released in *olive grab*



+1


----------



## ernsanada

Solarforce T4






Solarforce T4 2AA Battery Tube






Left, Solarforce T4. Right, Solarforce L2 Mini


----------



## ernsanada

Solarforce T4 with lantern.


----------



## iWiLL

...more sand colour.


----------



## Black Rose

Nice photos iWiLL :thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero

Do any of there single cell lights run on 3volts.......i was checking there site and it seems all the single celled ones are 3.7.


----------



## streetmaster

iWiLL said:


> ...more sand colour.



Just freaking amazing. 

Awesome photography.


----------



## notsobrite

streetmaster said:


> Just freaking amazing.
> 
> Awesome photography.



+1


----------



## Dioni

iWiLL said:


>


 


iWiLL said:


>


 
iWill,
nice pics. :twothumbs


----------



## Dioni

Now, until I'm falling within the sand color


----------



## iWiLL

Dioni said:


> iWill, nice pics. :twothumbs


Thanks!


----------



## old4570

alfreddajero said:


> Do any of there single cell lights run on 3volts.......i was checking there site and it seems all the single celled ones are 3.7.



3.7 ....


----------



## ernsanada

alfreddajero said:


> Do any of there single cell lights run on 3volts.......i was checking there site and it seems all the single celled ones are 3.7.



Solarforce T4 can run on 3V. Makes sense because the light comes with a 2AA battery tube.

I ordered another T4.


----------



## ernsanada




----------



## highseas

The solarforce T4 looks nice. So is the lantern that comes with it.

What do people normally use that clip for?


----------



## ace0001a

Dioni said:


> iWill,
> nice pics. :twothumbs



Is the Ultrafire you have able to swap heads and tails with your Solarforce L2? I've purchased an Ultrafire L2 clone before that looked exactly like an L2, but had different threads. The funny thing is that Ultrafire has a C1 model that (basically a Surefire C2 Centurion clone) that is L2 and 6P thread compatible. Talk about production and quality inconsistancy.


----------



## DHart

..


----------



## kosPap

ernsanada said:


> Solarforce T4 can run on 3V. Makes sense because the light comes with a 2AA battery tube.
> 
> I ordered another T4.


 
ernesto wahted to ask you sometime about this...

Obviously the T4 is not P-60 compatile...

But how does the T4 compare to the Huntlight FT-*02* mechanically? (I believe you have both)
Any chance the T4 is a remaking of it?

BTW the T4 is indeed the best of the convertible 2xAA lot...FT-02, WF-606, RC-N3...


----------



## iWiLL

ace0001a said:


> Is the Ultrafire you have able to swap heads and tails with your Solarforce L2?



No the threads on the Solarforce L2 an Ultrafire are totally different, the Ultrafire has thin, flat threads - not good at all.

I compared both lights briefly here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2932435#post2932435

In practical every aspect the Solarforce L2 is the better light.


----------



## alfreddajero

I looked all over there site for the T4......but could not locate one. Can one of you guys be so kind and post the link to the light here for me....thanks so much.


----------



## Zeruel

alfreddajero said:


> I looked all over there site for the T4......but could not locate one. Can one of you guys be so kind and post the link to the light here for me....thanks so much.



You can ask here, if Jake still has stock.


----------



## NightIntoDay

Look what the mail man dropped off today.. another Solarforce L2 with a L2-S4 tail. I love the fact that now I can tail stand the L2 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetmaster

Is the lens retaining ring stainless steel or aluminum?

Nice light btw.


----------



## jake25

Stainless Steel


----------



## QtrHorse

Are the Solarforce bezel retaining rings interchangable with Surefire?


----------



## NightIntoDay

QtrHorse said:


> Are the Solarforce bezel retaining rings interchangable with Surefire?



From what I have heard yes, maybe somebody else will confirm.


----------



## Zatoichi

This thread might help. I've not tried myself but it looks like they're not compatable.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229929


----------



## streetmaster

jake25 said:


> Stainless Steel



Cool, thanks.


----------



## Sgt. LED

QtrHorse said:


> Are the Solarforce bezel retaining rings interchangable with Surefire?


NO



NightIntoDay said:


> From what I have heard yes, maybe somebody else will confirm.


NO!!!!!!!!!!! I wasted my time and a few bucks when I ordered 4 of them.


----------



## supasizefries

Here's my L2-R2m with lanyard ring, lantern head, and my own moldable tripod. I love the versatility of this light! :twothumbs







Action shot (sorry for the bad photo):


----------



## alfreddajero

Its not bad at all.....looks good.


----------



## old4570

L2-S4 Tailcap 

Got my S4 ...
Forward clicky is nice , but vague and overly sensitive to pressure .
Color is mat black so does not match the black L2 body .
Def a trick little unit , but looks mis matched due to color . 
Offers a much better grip for the flashlight .
Does not feel any different in the pocket , and offers no hindrance to insertion or removal from said pocket . 
Expensive ? $15USD 

Bit of a tight fit in supplied belt holster , but not such as to cause problems .
Availability = Solarforcestore is listing it again . 
Tail stand = ? Bit iffy , switch sticks out a little from the back of the tailcap .

Pictures shortly :


----------



## old4570

I didnt like the overly sensitive switch , so I cut of the little internal nipple


----------



## chas9rr

Can you take the forward clicky out of that tail cap and put in the stock one? I Want a forward clicky but not necessarily that tail cap. I bet if you got the rubber off, it would work. Just curious.


----------



## old4570

Id say No ATM , as it is a totally different design to the L2-S1 and its different dimensions ..

+ I think if you look around there are several mods for the L2-S1 tail cap to make it forward clicky ...


----------



## DHart

Be aware that some forward clickie mods will change modes between the forward press and the forward click... if you have a Solarforce 5-mode lamp. Most disconcerting and bothersome. So if you want to use a 5-mode lamp and forward clickie... make sure the clickie you choose will not do this.


----------



## DM51

This was intended as a "show your photos" thread, rather than a general discussion. I think we'll take it back on topic, so I'm moving it to the Flashlight Collecting section.


----------



## old4570

Thread is now dead !


----------



## linterno

Almost killed.


----------



## will

something a little different




[/QUOTE]


----------



## old4570

Whoa !!!! :candle: 

Sweeeeeeeet looking bodies ...


----------



## Zeruel




----------



## kosPap

now after this pic I see nothing interest in the L2 any more

Ok OK it is a chalenge actualy


----------



## Dioni

old4570 said:


> Thread is now dead !


 
Really...

Many people here do not have a collection of the Solarforce flashlights. I don't think that is a topic for the section of collections.


----------



## tx101

Not strictly a pure Solarforce light ... but a hybrid Surefire/Solarforce 














L2M body, S2 clicky, Surefire KT2 Turbo head, AW Tower module

Looks kinda cute


----------



## camlocker

I just got my Solarforce and I got to say that I am definitely impressed. I like it better than my Surefires. It's the L2M in gunmetal. The color is perfect and much brighter than all my other lights. My new favorite.:thumbsup:


----------



## Phaserburn

I recently got a sand L2, but the color threw me a bit. I read that it was a matte tan finish, but mine is glossy gold with maybe a bit of brass color. Anyone else's like that? I had wanted the matte finish...


----------



## streetmaster

That's interesting, all the pictures I've ever seen were the matte finish. I wonder if they've changed it for some reason.


----------



## DHart

Dang... they would have to offer three colors, makes you want one in each color, doesn't it? 

They smart, Solarforce! oo:

I got black. I got gunmetal (three of these... my fave). Now I guess I just HAVE to get sand! :duh2:


----------



## Black Rose

and then you could post some pictures


----------



## DHart

Black Rose said:


> and then you could post some pictures



Ok, alright, yes, I know.... I'm over promised and under delivered... I do need to get cracking on some new flashlight images!


----------



## phantom23

Finally got mine.


----------



## Phaserburn

that's the color I got. nice pic.


----------



## Black Rose

phantom23 said:


> Finally got mine.


Glad it finally showed up...man that took long time to get to you.

Did the shipping label have the correct info on it?


----------



## supasizefries

DHart said:


> Dang... they would have to offer three colors, makes you want one in each color, doesn't it?
> 
> They smart, Solarforce! oo:
> 
> I got black. I got gunmetal (three of these... my fave). Now I guess I just HAVE to get sand! :duh2:



I might be going down this road as well, haha. I was never really concerned with color of flashlights until now...dammit!


----------



## phantom23

They send it one more time. Someone in Portland will enjoy brand new Solarforce L2 sand


----------



## DHart

Hey... you folks with the sand colored L2's/L2m's.... are ya liking the sand color finish? (I've got both black & gunmetal and thinking about sand.)


----------



## phantom23

I like mine, I think it's very nice in person. Especially because of nice copper hue.


----------



## rmteo

Great. I have 1 black and 4 gunmetal lights with 3 sand colored ones on the way. The reason I held back on the sand is that they are only available with the crenallated bezel standard - which I am not crazy about.


----------



## DHart

rmteo said:


> Great. I have 1 black and 4 gunmetal lights with 3 sand colored ones on the way. The reason I held back on the sand is that they are only available with the crenallated bezel standard - which I am not crazy about.



For a slight extra charge, you can get the stainless steel flush lens retaining ring to replace the crenelated bezel. I'm not a fan of the crenelated bezel ring either.


----------



## Norm

I was very pleased to come home today to find two parcels waiting for me.









The black Solarforce L2 bought for $15 on BST (empty) and the SS L2 that I have been waiting about a month for from KD. The SS came with the crenulated bezel, I already had the smooth bezel and liked it more than the crenulated bezel, the black L2 came with a black crenulated so I swapped it for the SS.






Nice serial #150






I really like the recessed switch, too much of a bump to tailstand.
The SS L2 weighs twice what a normal L2 weighs but in your hand you would swear it was triple, very heavy.
It came with the genuine Solarfore 5 mode R2 drop in with memory.
The Ultrafire is just for comparison in the pictures.​


----------



## DM51

That stainless L2 is a beauty - great polishing job!


----------



## Norm

DM51 said:


> That stainless L2 is a beauty - great polishing job!


It came with that level of polish, I'm no expert on metals but it almost appears to be chrome plated :shrug: if you look at the flats where the logo is you can see that the area is unpolished and shows machine marks.
Norm


----------



## Zatoichi

A bit of an update on mine...


----------



## bob4apple

> Hey... you folks with the sand colored L2's/L2m's.... are ya liking the sand color finish?



I love that sand color- I put car wax on mine and now it almost looks like a solid gold flashlight!


----------



## Disco888

Zatoichi said:


> A bit of an update on mine...


 
Wot is the tailcap on the left hand torch? Have been looking for a small recessed switch tailcap----Disco


----------



## jake25

It's from an Ultrafire C1 I believe.

I don't really like it but it's a nice light for the money.


----------



## DHart

Yeah... I think Jake's right... that looks like the same tailcap as on my Ultrafire C1... a coarse-grade light that is only slightly lower in price than the Solarforce L2, which is obviously of significantly higher quality. I didn't like the C1 tailcap and wound up putting a Solarforce silent fwd clickie on my Ultrafire C1. But in it's defense, the tail cap does allow tailstanding (if slightly wobbly) and there are many times when tailstand ability is really nice to have!


----------



## Zeruel

bob4apple said:


> I love that sand color- I put car wax on mine and now it almost looks like a *solid gold flashlight*!



Please show!


----------



## supasizefries

Here's my L2 with Nailbender's Diamond Dragon drop-in and some beam shots. I love the DD!


----------



## old4570

supasizefries said:


> Here's my L2 with Nailbender's Diamond Dragon drop-in and some beam shots. I love the DD!



I just ordered another 18650 L2 Body / Grey , I thought about sand , but it just does nothing for me . Ive been thinking about Nailbenders drop ins , any chance of a outdoor beam shot @ 100 Yards or so . 

DX just mailed out my R2 pill , which I will mod with a new driver , and put in this new body .. Im trying to source a Diamond Dragon , over 500Lumen @ 2A


----------



## Zatoichi

Disco888 said:


> Wot is the tailcap on the left hand torch? Have been looking for a small recessed switch tailcap----Disco



It quite possibly is used on an Ultrafire, but DX sell it seperately for $3.50. SKU 14024. You can see I added a couple of o-rings as those grooves have slightly sharp edges. It's a pretty good tailcap for the money.


----------



## kosPap

and if you search further I have an forward switch mode pending for uploading...
(_along with a suprise one_)

And fellow memeber carbine15 used to make shis own version of this tailcap in forward clickie....

ETA here it is!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Disco888

Cheers for the replies on the tailcaps--must get another camera so I put some pictures up

Disco


----------



## supasizefries

old4570 said:


> Ive been thinking about Nailbenders drop ins , any chance of a outdoor beam shot @ 100 Yards or so .
> Im trying to source a Diamond Dragon , over 500Lumen @ 2A



I'll see if I can take some beam shots outside. I have the OP reflector in it right now so the throw is a little reduced. I'm ordering the SMO reflector from Nailbender and I'll do some comparison shots. Anyone out there have any comments on a DD @ 2 A in a p60 form factor? Must get really hot!


----------



## harddrive

supasizefries said:


> I'll see if I can take some beam shots outside. I have the OP reflector in it right now so the throw is a little reduced. I'm ordering the SMO reflector from Nailbender and I'll do some comparison shots. Anyone out there have any comments on a DD @ 2 A in a p60 form factor? Must get really hot!



What batteries are you using with the DD drop in. Just one 18650 in the Solarforce L2?


----------



## supasizefries

Yeah, just one 18650. NB's DD drop-in is rated up to 9 volts and I've tried it with 2 18650's with the battery extension tube. By eye, I didn't notice any difference in brightness.


----------



## old4570

supasizefries said:


> I'll see if I can take some beam shots outside. I have the OP reflector in it right now so the throw is a little reduced. I'm ordering the SMO reflector from Nailbender and I'll do some comparison shots. Anyone out there have any comments on a DD @ 2 A in a p60 form factor? Must get really hot!



Im looking forward to finding out : One of my R2's draws over 1.7A at the tail , and after 5 minutes or so , no real heat to speak off , esp after using a MC-E in a L2 body ... 

Trying to get a Diamond Dragon is not easy , for some reason . 
And Im still waiting on my SSC - P7 LED so I can build a P7 - P60 style drop in . 

I hope to have MC-E / SSC P7 / Diamond Dragon / R2 P60 drop ins for a comparison ... :thinking:

And lets not forget , Luminus Devices and there new LED's , id really like to get my hands on a SST-50


----------



## supasizefries

old4570 said:


> Im looking forward to finding out : One of my R2's draws over 1.7A at the tail , and after 5 minutes or so , no real heat to speak off , esp after using a MC-E in a L2 body ...
> 
> Trying to get a Diamond Dragon is not easy , for some reason .
> And Im still waiting on my SSC - P7 LED so I can build a P7 - P60 style drop in .
> 
> I hope to have MC-E / SSC P7 / Diamond Dragon / R2 P60 drop ins for a comparison ... :thinking:
> 
> And lets not forget , Luminus Devices and there new LED's , id really like to get my hands on a SST-50



Are you planning on direct driving a p7 or using regulation? I'll have to take some amp measurements and see what kind of draw I'm getting. That SST-50 LED on paper sounds amazing.


----------



## ElectronGuru

old4570 said:


> I didnt like the overly sensitive switch , so I cut of the little internal nipple



Thanks for sharing, this fixes a major complaint with SF tailcaps!


----------



## Disco888

Was just playing with my switch and thinking it was overly sensitive----excellent timing on the repost of those pictures----now where's that knife


Also, how do I remove the flat bezel from a solarforce???

Disco


----------



## jake25

ElectronGuru said:


> Thanks for sharing, this fixes a major complaint with SF tailcaps!


Electron, I've already passed this fix onto Solarforce. They're looking into producing a lower nipple under the tailcap.

The consensus was to build a tailcap that was not TOO hard to press. They overshot that by a bit heh.

Disco, to remove the flat bezel, Solarforce gives a solid metal tile that fits the diameter of the bezel and the grooves in the bezel. See if you have anything thats squareish and fits the bezels diameter


----------



## Disco888

Cheers for that Jake, will have a look around for something suitable.

Haven't managed to rectify my nipple problem as cannot get the tailcap apart--seems to be tightened up more than any torch I own, 2 small tacks just isn't cutting it


----------



## Wiggle

Two of my favorite configs:

L2M + 18650 ext with warm Q2 drop in. I like using this as my general outdoor use light. I use this over the 1 x 18650 since there is no reduction in output with 3 x 16340 and the little extra length is nice to handle. If I need serious runtime I'll use the extension with the normal L2 body for ridiculous runtime:








L2 standard with MC-E: Really nice walking light and great for working indoors on the low setting thanks to the floody beam.





Both have the tailcap with forward switch by NetKidz and nice orange boot.


----------



## Disco888

Really like the orange tailcap, changes the look of the torch completely---although I do like my all black torch.


Received my L2-S4 switch today and placed it on my L2m---it didn't work??? Have seen several pictures of this configuration, has anybody else had problems??? Wot is the solution? or have I just got a duff switch???

Disco


----------



## jake25

Disco888 said:


> Really like the orange tailcap, changes the look of the torch completely---although I do like my all black torch.
> 
> 
> Received my L2-S4 switch today and placed it on my L2m---it didn't work??? Have seen several pictures of this configuration, has anybody else had problems??? Wot is the solution? or have I just got a duff switch???
> 
> Disco


Disco looks like you're having a bit of bad luck lol

I'll send you a tile for your flat bezel and a ring for your tailcap. Hopefully you have needle nose pliers

PM incoming


----------



## Zeruel

jake25 said:


> Disco looks like you're having a bit of bad luck lol
> 
> I'll send you a tile for your flat bezel and a ring for your tailcap. Hopefully you have needle nose pliers
> 
> PM incoming



Disco, you'll probably need to screw in the ring Jake's sending you into the tailcap so that the body end makes contact to the switch cap to complete the circuit.


----------



## jp2515

Zeruel said:


> Ahh, you got the squishy one (right). There's another flushed one shown here (left), just without the cigar ring.



Does anyone know if the tailcap on the right is still being made or if anyone still sells them? I like the new L2-S4 but somehow I want both. Maybe Jake25 can confirm.


----------



## jake25

jp I have a couple in stock, they're L2m prepped but I can take out the rings.

I'm going to launch my website soon to make everything more organized, if I'm allowed to say that


----------



## harddrive

Wiggle said:


> Two of my favorite configs:
> 
> Both have the tailcap with forward switch by NetKidz and nice orange boot.



So the forward clickies sold by Netkidz just screw straight in? Did you need to do an modifications?


----------



## DHart

jake25 said:


> I'm going to launch my website soon to make everything more organized



Jake... I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## Wiggle

It didn't seem to get seated 100% right stock but I found that if I left in the plastic insert that came with the stock switch and used a switch boot (my orange one) with the nub on the inside it worked great.


----------



## jp2515

jake25 said:


> jp I have a couple in stock, they're L2m prepped but I can take out the rings.
> 
> I'm going to launch my website soon to make everything more organized, if I'm allowed to say that



Thanks. I wouldn't mind the rings, it just makes it more versatile. Besides, it appears to be a discontinued product as I can't find it on Solarforce's website (US & HK)

This might be a long shot, but any chance of Solarforce making a SF style turbo head? 

Congrats on the site. Can't wait for it to go live. I like to browse (and drool) before buying.


----------



## jake25

Ever since I got with Solarforce I have steered them, hopefully, in the "CPFer" direction. I've been a member here for a while, and I know what CPFers want and don't want heh. Expect new lights from Solarforce this year that are designed around the opinion of most CPFers

I'll pass on a Turbo Head to Solarforce. However I don't see many people interested in one. Would be a very interesting idea, L950m on a C body??


----------



## Disco888

Thanks Jake, will await PM. Bad luck, yeah not had a good week of it although I did recently drop one of my torches down a 40ft mine shaft and it only suffered a few small scratches--so its not all bad

Disco


----------



## frankiej

jp2515 said:


> This might be a long shot, but any chance of Solarforce making a SF style turbo head?



I'd most definitely be in for at least a couple of Solarforce turboheads


----------



## linterno

My gray Solarforce L2 with R2 - 5-Mode drop-in:






The same with extension tube and L2-S4:

http://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2711ctu.jpg


----------



## Norm

*A bit more spit and polish on my SS L2
*








​


----------



## streetmaster

Norm said:


> *A bit more spit and polish on my SS L2
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Mmmm..... s-h-i-n-y 

we wants the p-r-e-c-i-o-u-s...

Really, that looks great. Stainless steel can be a ***** to polish. It takes a long time to get any machining marks out of it. I know from experience. Great work!

Edit: Are the SS ones still available?? OMG, they're 100 bucks on eBay, nevermind.


----------



## Norm

The nice thing is it comes with almost this level of polish, I've just been sitting a night watching TV and giving it a good buff with the green micrfibre cloth in the background.
The SS is still around on Ebay (more expensive) or KD (cheaper), ebay you get both bezels, KD sends just the crenulated bezel, I have the smooth on it that I already had.
Norm


----------



## streetmaster

It IS beautiful, that's for sure. I love polished stainless steel.:kiss:


----------



## sygyzy

Can someone try this combo for me:

Malkoff M60, L2 with 18650 cell, any clicky.

It does not work for me. I tried both the reverse and the AI and it won't power on. When I put the M60 in an L2 with 2x123 it works.


----------



## jake25

The Malkoff M60 requires at least 6V to operate. You can try a L2 with an 18650 extension that would be fine.


----------



## DHart

jake25 said:


> The Malkoff M60 requires at least 6V to operate. You can try a L2 with an 18650 extension that would be fine.



Ahhh, actually, Jake, the M60 runs great with an 18650... a single cell Li-Ion is a good power source for the M60 because you get a loooooooong graceful decline rather than an abrupt stop. Of course it runs well on two cells as well. That's why I much prefer the M60 to the M30... you can run it with one or two cells.

My first choice for powering my M60 is in an L2, powered by an AW protected 18650.

sygyzy... wrap your Malkoff in aluminum foil to get a nice tight fit in there and you should be fine.


----------



## Norm

The M60 should run off 1 1860 OK, he spring on the M60 is rather short, you may need a small spacer on the negative end of the battery.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2887283&postcount=6
DHart beat me to it, I was busy checking my facts 
Norm


----------



## jake25

DHart said:


> Ahhh, actually, Jake, the M60 runs great with an 18650... a single cell Li-Ion is a good power source for the M60 because you get a loooooooong graceful decline rather than an abrupt stop. Of course it runs well on two cells as well. That's why I much prefer the M60 to the M30... you can run it with one or two cells.
> 
> sygyzy... wrap your Malkoff in aluminum foil to get a nice tight fit in there and you should be fine.


Ah. You learn something everyday


----------



## greenpea76

*I wouldn't dare pair up an actual Surefire part with a Solarforce, but here are my examples of two lights. One is a Lighthound Klingon light with a M30F in the head with two bezel options 


*


----------



## sygyzy

When you look down into the spring end of a Solaforce tail switch, there's a metal ring with two divots / dimples. On my new AI switch, this right was actually completely seperated when the switch arrived. Peering down, I saw one already in the light. I just screwed the loose one in as well. I assume all lights have TWO of these.

First - what is it for?

Second - Is there a special tool used to unscrew them? Getting them in with a makeshift tool (DMM probes/screwdrivers) is easy. Getting them out with said (wrong) tools is hard.


----------



## Norm

sygyzy said:


> Second - Is there a special tool used to unscrew them? Getting them in with a makeshift tool (DMM probes/screwdrivers) is easy. Getting them out with said (wrong) tools is hard.


This is what I use Toolzone Individual 150mm (6") Circlip Pliers from £2.44 - Buy Online or Call 0800 310 2852 the pair I have are similar to the first picture.
Norm


----------



## sygyzy

Thanks Norm. I'll go check to see if they have any at the local hardware store.


----------



## kosPap

sygyzy said:


> When you look down into the spring end of a Solaforce tail switch, there's a metal ring with two divots / dimples. On my new AI switch,
> 
> First - what is it for?
> 
> .


 

well have a look at the Mini solarforce thread...the mini has a low thread height so there are issues with the longer body SLF switches....(this is mentioned cos I do not know what type of switch and body you are talking about)

Now If the SLF AI switch is like the G&P one I have the whole asemly is lower that the original switch the tailcap was designed for...So you will have to take up the vacant space somehow...

Now if solerforce threw some in any package for just in case....


----------



## jp2515

greenpea76 said:


> *I wouldn't dare pair up an actual Surefire part with a Solarforce, but here are my examples of two lights. One is a Lighthound Klingon light with a M30F in the head with two bezel options
> 
> 
> *



I like that Klingon light! :twothumbs Are they still being made? Just interested in the tailcap.


----------



## QtrHorse

jp2515 said:


> I like that Klingon light! :twothumbs Are they still being made? Just interested in the tailcap.


 
If you are refering to the fluted tail cap w/ the trit slots, RPM makes them. They are currently not available unless you can find one for sale on the forums.


----------



## Kevin1322

You guys are KILLING me! I was warned how addictive this "hobby" could get. I never even thought of Solarforce until this thread, now I want to get a *Solarforce* *LT-1* lantern, *L2BF-R2M* (grey/gunmetal), *L2G-R2M* (greenish silver?) with the strike bezel and both short and standard bodies, and the *L2GF-R2M* (silver) and put the *A001* "klingon" bezel on it (though I would prefer a SS, chrome plated, or refinished in silver :devil. Good thing they aren't expensive.


----------



## csshih

* ahem *

local (in the states)dealer.....

Solarforcelights..


----------



## Tom_123

Here is my Solarforce stuff so far:

L900m, 
latern and the holster for the L2,
L2 with a Jeatbeam II forward clicky with momentary,
my favorite arrived yesterday from KD:
Solarforce T4 with extention tube for 2xAA.












Some more pics:

http://s671.photobucket.com/albums/vv76/_Thomas/Solarforce/


regards
Thomas


----------



## ElectronGuru

Tom_123 said:


> lantern and the holster for the L2,
> L2 with a Jetbeam II forward clicky with momentary,



So Jetbeam tailcaps are compatible with SF bodies or did you do a gut swap?

The lantern has always looked compelling, but installation looks a bit cumbersome. You appear to have solved this by buying an extra bezel that you keep attached. Now you just swapped bezels. Is this right, and if so, how do you like the results?


----------



## Tom_123

> So Jetbeam tailcaps are compatible with SF bodies or did you do a gut swap?


No the Jetbeam tailcaps has complete different threads, I just changed the clicky.
These clickies are available as a spare part. In the US e.g. here:

http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/forwardclickie.html

The picture there shows the Jet III clicky = the wrong one, you need the Jet II clicky.
There are also some threads here at CPF about this topic.



> ...but installation looks a bit cumbersome


What you are seeing is a L2 head w/o bezel that comes with the latern.
The latern fits into the thread of the L2 bezel.

The problem is that my "non tactial" bezel is hard to unscrew so I ordered another granulated one, then it should work qick and easy.



> how do you like the results


Well I like it because it's an unique part that no one else offers (AFAIK),
and it works well.
But to be fair, basically it doesn't do much more than, let's say, a Fenix LD10
with a diffusor would do, it is still a bit brighter though.

regards
Thomas


----------



## QtrHorse

I thought the L2-S4 Solarforce tailcap fit on Surefire and similar bodies? After receiving mine today, they do not screw down enough to make contact with the battery.

Edit:

I figured it out. You have to remove the two screw in washers so it will screw all the way down.


----------



## Meganoggin

Meganoggins little Klingon....






:huh:


----------



## Black Rose

Meganoggin said:


> Meganoggins little Klingon....
> 
> :huh:


Definitely not for pocket carry


----------



## Meganoggin

Black Rose said:


> Definitely not for pocket carry


OK if you have kevlar pockets!! or you could also put on the low profile bezel......


----------



## LiteFan

Tom_123 said:


> No the Jetbeam tailcaps has complete different threads, I just changed the clicky.
> These clickies are available as a spare part. In the US e.g. here:
> 
> http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/forwardclickie.html
> 
> The picture there shows the Jet III clicky = the wrong one, you need the Jet II clicky.
> There are also some threads here at CPF about this topic.



Good info thank Tom


----------



## radu1976

Thanks for the hint Tom !
I did the same as I read your post.
I have put the JETBEAM momentary clicky into the L2mini tailcap.
However the spring of JET clikie is shorter, so there's needing now more force for permanent ON . But the momentary ON is easy to get.
You can easier press the clickie of L2 than the one of L2m ...too short body.


----------



## Tom_123

> However the spring of JET clikie is shorter


Yes and it is much softer than the SF spring, so still not a perfect solution.

I'm thinking about replacing the spring on the JetBeam-board by the original spring from the SF Clicky.
I'm working on it, just need some time and i have to find my soldering iron.


----------



## radu1976

Here are mine ...only 2 :


----------



## jp2515

radu1976 said:


> Here are mine ...only 2 :



Been meaning to ask, is it easy to disassemble the tail cap so you can switch the rubber boot?


----------



## radu1976

jp2515 said:


> Been meaning to ask, is it easy to disassemble the tail cap so you can switch the rubber boot?


 
I would say it's moderate.


----------



## van Christie

Sorry for asking it here, but I didnt want to open a new thread extra for such a small question.

If I buy this bezel (http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=6357) do I need the whole L2 lamp for it or merely need the drop-in, body and tail-switch minus the head?

Regards, Patrick


----------



## Zeruel

van Christie said:


> Sorry for asking it here, but I didnt want to open a new thread extra for such a small question.
> 
> If I buy this bezel (http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=6357) do I need the whole L2 lamp for it or merely need the drop-in, body and tail-switch minus the head?
> 
> Regards, Patrick



I would assume you already have a solarforce light and asking if this head fits yours? ALL parts for L2 and L2m are interchangeable, although you need to add a ring for forward clickies to make it work.


----------



## van Christie

Hello,

actually I dont have anything now.
I was thinking about buying the bezel from KD and the body (http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-940/18650-BODY/Detail), tail-switch (http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-336/switch/Detail) and drop-in (http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-1137/MCE/Detail) from the solarforcestore.

Reason: If I buy the whole L2 (http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-1132/MCE/Detail) plus the bezel it will cost me more and I'll have the L2 stock head and switch laying around.

Cheers, P


P.S What do you mean by "although you need to add a ring for forward clickies to make it work."?


----------



## Meganoggin

Can anyone suggest a drop-in for the L2M that runs on primaries @3V? I have decided to standardise on 123 primary cells...:shrug:


----------



## Optik49




----------



## van Christie

Is that the MC-E drop-in directly from solarforcestore?
What is that bluish color at the back (between the body and the tail-cap)?

Cheers, P


----------



## baterija

Meganoggin said:


> Can anyone suggest a drop-in for the L2M that runs on primaries @3V? I have decided to standardise on 123 primary cells...:shrug:



Malkoff M30 is the only one I know of that boosts instead of just being buck and direct drive on 1 primary. Even it isn't as bright on one primary as with Li-ion. From the sales page:



> The output is approximately 235+ lumens at 3.3v+ and 160+ lumens at 3v. The runtime is 1 1/4+ hours on one CR123 primary battery.


----------



## QtrHorse

Optik49 said:


>


 
Is that a Fivemega 3P body you have the A001 Solarforce head on? The two A001 Solarforce heads I have leave a 1/4in gap on all my Fivemega Surefire clone bodies. They screw down to a certain point and then will not go down any further. Did you do anything special to make them fit better?


----------



## Optik49

van Christie said:


> Is that the MC-E drop-in directly from solarforcestore?
> What is that bluish color at the back (between the body and the tail-cap)?
> 
> Cheers, P


 


QtrHorse said:


> Is that a Fivemega 3P body you have the A001 Solarforce head on? The two A001 Solarforce heads I have leave a 1/4in gap on all my Fivemega Surefire clone bodies. They screw down to a certain point and then will not go down any further. Did you do anything special to make them fit better?


 

OK, It's a Fivemega 3 body, Surefire tail cap, blue reflective 3M tape and a  custom Malkoff P7 Direct Drive running off an AW IMR16340. :devil: 

It does have small gap near the head. A little less than an O ring maybe give or take. Far less than at the tail cap.

It's VERY  VERY bright, lots of flood. I have also used it with an 18650 in a full size body (AKA 2X123’s). Truly a pocket rocket. It’s the brightest light for its size I have ever seen.


----------



## old4570

Left to right : L2 Mini MC-E / L2 Mini R2 / SSC P7 / 2 remaining R2's .

I hope to have one more 18650 L2 body this week , and a Cree XPE-WC-R2 drop in for it ...


----------



## Norm

Taking the bite out.






Mod on the left standard on the right (polished only).
Stainless crenulated bezel without the bite, slips easily into your pocket without catching or tearing 
Half an hour spent filing and polished up with a Dremel.​


----------



## Zeruel

van Christie said:


> Hello,
> 
> actually I dont have anything now.
> I was thinking about buying the bezel from KD and the body (http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-940/18650-BODY/Detail), tail-switch (http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-336/switch/Detail) and drop-in (http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-1137/MCE/Detail) from the solarforcestore.
> 
> Reason: If I buy the whole L2 (http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-1132/MCE/Detail) plus the bezel it will cost me more and I'll have the L2 stock head and switch laying around.
> 
> Cheers, P
> 
> 
> P.S What do you mean by "although you need to add a ring for forward clickies to make it work."?



Yes, you can assemble the parts you wish for L2 and L2M.
If you want to install forward switches on L2M, you'll need a contact ring because the body threads can't reach the contact ring. But forward clickies work fine for L2. You can see what I mean here.


----------



## old4570

Norm said:


> Taking the bite out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod on the left standard on the right (polished only).
> Stainless crenulated bezel without the bite, slips easily into your pocket without catching or tearing
> Half an hour spend filing and polished up with a Dremel.​



Wow , your really getting into the polishing !  Very nice work .


----------



## koala

Norm - that's one good way to spend your time. It looks really good.




Norm said:


> Taking the bite out.
> 
> 
> 
> Mod on the left standard on the right (polished only).
> Stainless crenulated bezel without the bite, slips easily into your pocket without catching or tearing
> Half an hour spend filing and polished up with a Dremel.​


----------



## Norm

Forward Clickie for L2 FS: custom made forward-clicky switch for SF P/G/C/Z tailcap 

Only thing I needed to add for a perfect fit was the washer.


----------



## old4570

Possibly my last Solarforce L2 18650 Body ..

Currently R2 - but I will be building one more SSC P7 drop in as well as a Luxeon K2 drop in , [ hopefully 200Lumen @ 1A ]

Need to share : First body was lost to the post [ sticky fingers I think ] International Trading Company [ Ebay seller ] sent me a new body without any prompting on my part .. ITC , Thank you ..


----------



## Norm

Just received this switch (forward clickie) and it works well, you do need to use the L2 screw in retaining ring and make sure you have an earth connection on the ring to the earth on the switch module.
At the bottom of the page BRITELUMENS - JETBeam SwitchJET III Pro I.B.S. forward clickie switch


----------



## camlocker

Well, I bought a gunmetal LM2 a few months back and ordered a few extra items, bezels, ring, etc., several weeks back. Problem is, I never received my order. I sent several emails having Raymond promising delivery of my order. After a months wait, he wanted me to wait three days, then wait three more days, until I finally requested my money be refunded. I would like to buy a few more LM2's, a black one especially, since I have already have the gunmetal, but am VERY apprehensive about not receiving my last order. I am very dissapointed, since they didn't offer to reship or at least troubleshoot. I guess my money can spend elsewhere. Great flashlight, not so great service.......:mecry:


----------



## Black Rose

Your in luck in one aspect in the Solarforce store no longer carries the L2M.

solarforcelights.com does have the improved L2M that also includes the extension tube.

If you can't find the L2M, you could also look for a SpiderFire L2-S on eBay, which is the same size, etc (Solarforce and Spiderfire lights are made at the same factory).


----------



## FLT MEDIC

Thanks for the heads up, hope Solarforce Store will sell L2ms again.

Replaced the stock reverse clicky switch with KD's forward clicky switch in the stock L2m tailcap. Still bought the L2-S4 because of its grip ring.


----------



## pmoore

I can only say, I have had nothing but the best experience with Solarforcelights. Jason is a pleasure to work with. Orders ship from TX, so much faster.

Also, I want that Spiderfire X666 I just can't see 60 bucks and not be able to carry except in your hand. Cool looks though. KD or DX do not offer. 

Paul


----------



## Norm

FLT MEDIC said:


> Replaced the stock reverse clicky switch with KD's forward clicky switch in the stock L2m tailcap. Still bought the L2-S4 because of its grip ring.


SKU# Please.
Norm


----------



## old4570

Norm said:


> SKU# Please.
> Norm


Dito !


----------



## FLT MEDIC

KD Forward Clicky Switch (5pcs) SKU: S005339

In Norm's post #362 we see the rubber boot, plastic switch cover, switch soldered to the circuit board and the retaining ring (left to right). 

Unsolder the stock L2 reverse clicky from the circuit board and solder in its place the KD forward clicky switch. Sometimes I have to drill a new hole in the circuit board so the forward clicky switch is centered when soldered into the L2 tailcap switch circuit board. I then solder a wire from the forward clicky switch terminal/wire leg to the battery spring in the circuit board. 

The forward clicky switch has to be centered so when the plastic switch cover is placed on top of it, all the parts will fit back inside the L2's tailcap and retain the rubber boot's water and dust seal.

The KD forward clicky switch is taller than the stock L2 switch knob so we need to trim the rubber boot knob so it will fit inside flawlessly. Turn the rubber boot inside out so you can neatly trim the rubber boot's center rubber knob/protrusion using diagonal wire cutter/scissors/knife to accomodate the KD forward clicky switch longer push knob. I leave about 3mm of the rubber boot knob, just before the rubber knob starts to widen at its base and then turn the rubber boot inside out again before installing back into the tailcap. 

If you forget to trim it, the switch will be hard to press and won't be able to switch on the L2 or L2m. If the tailcap switch doesn't work and you're sure the soldered connections are ok using a multimeter or a continuity tester, it means you need to trim the rubber boot knob some more. 

If you trim too much, the rubber boot will have no rubber knob left to prevent the switch knob from tearing through or cracking the rubber boot after some time. DX has rubber boots exactly like the ones in my L2m - DX SKU 5742 = Silicone Tailcaps for Flashlights (14mm Black / 10-Pack). 

Same forward clicky switch used in all the tailcap mods of the flashlights in my signature line. Good luck!


----------



## Norm

FLT MEDIC said:


> KD Forward Clicky Switch (5pcs) SKU: S005339


Thanks ordered 1 X http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1867 :thumbsup:
Norm


----------



## FLT MEDIC

Norm said:


> Thanks ordered 1 X http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1867 :thumbsup:
> Norm


 
You're welcome.  That's the right switch. Please let us know how your mods turn out, thanks in advance. :thumbsup:


----------



## old4570

Put an order in as well ...

I found the Solarforce lantern at a good price , so thought , what the heck !
Its Lantern + Head .. 

Then I thought , all I need is a body , and I have another L2 ... 

I keep building these P60 Pills ,, I have parts for another SSC P7 , and a Luxeon K2 rated for 270Lumen @ 1.5A :candle:
Come on Luxeon


----------



## pmoore

Thats funny, I just ordered the lantern head the other day. I hope I didn't out bid you 

Paul


----------



## old4570

Naaa $16USD for lantern + Head , + 8USD for a 18650 body and I already have a spare tail cap / clicky .. 

So all up 24USD shipped , less pill ... But I have plenty of those ...
This lantern might just be the ticket with a SSC P7 ?

Hopefully today I will have time to build the Luxeon Pill .


----------



## pmoore

I can't imagine a lantern head with a P7 under it. Post pics when you get it done.


----------



## old4570

Im looking forward to seeing how it goes ... 
Esp as its a lantern , and throw does not come into it ... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## pmoore

Have any of you seen the new Assault Crown on the new 503's? Looks like a multitool.


----------



## old4570

pmoore said:


> Have any of you seen the new Assault Crown on the new 503's? Looks like a multitool.



Yeah ! looks nice .


----------



## old4570

Latest ...

Dang 7 L2's now


----------



## Black Rose

old4570 said:


> http://www.youruploader.com/share.php?id=D424_4A49E797
> 
> Dang 7 L2's now


7!?!?!?!?!

And here I am trying to justify a third one


----------



## old4570

Black Rose said:


> 7!?!?!?!?!
> 
> And here I am trying to justify a third one



3rd ones easy to justify ... Gets harder by the 7th ! 





Left to Right :

L2 mini R2 - L2 mini MC-E - L2 R2 - L2 R2 - L2 SSC P7 - L2 SSC P7 - L2 R2 Lantern .


----------



## DM51

old4570 said:


>


It looks like a machine for crushing ping-pong balls, lol


----------



## Roberts30

old4570 said:


> 3rd ones easy to justify ... Gets harder by the 7th !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to Right :
> 
> L2 mini R2 - L2 mini MC-E - L2 R2 - L2 R2 - L2 SSC P7 - L2 SSC P7 - L2 R2 Lantern .


WOW! Very nice, I just bought my first solarforce L2 R2, how good is there throw?
-Roberts


----------



## pmoore

Got my lantern yesterday, I like it! Fills a room nicely. 

Roberts30; Welcome to the club. I would say the throw would compare to any other P60 style flashlight. Just at a lower price. The drop-in can be replaced with those made by others. Depends on what effect you are looking for. Flood, throw, high output, low output, runtime, multimode....

Paul


----------



## Roberts30

Howdy and thanks for the welcome, I should get my light by the end of this week, and I was really wondering how far the hotspot will reach. 
Thanks 
-Roberts


----------



## supasizefries

I have an L2m with a Cree R2 and a smooth reflector. Although quite ringy on a whitewall the throw I think is really good for the size. If the rain ever lets up here, maybe I can get some beam shots.


----------



## Roberts30

supasizefries said:


> I have an L2m with a Cree R2 and a smooth reflector. Although quite ringy on a whitewall the throw I think is really good for the size. If the rain ever lets up here, maybe I can get some beam shots.


 That'd be great! 
Thanks


----------



## old4570

A decent R2 will throw 100meters / 300Feet ...


----------



## Roberts30

Thanks, that's what I was wanting to know, once the R2 arrives I will post a Review/Beamshots of it.


----------



## supasizefries

L2m R2 smooth reflector (AW protected RCR123)
Some beam shots taken shortly ago:

















If I had to guess, the roof shots are about 50-75 ft??? It's hard to judge distance for me. The tree top shot I would say is about 175+ maybe. :candle: Remember these are ROUGH estimates at best. 

*EDIT:*
DX Raidfire Spear Clone (Cree Q5 smooth reflector, el cheapo 18650 batt.)
Just wanted to include this shot as a reference. The RF Spear is regarded as a top notch thrower (although this is a just a clone, but still great IMO)


----------



## Roberts30

supasizefries said:


> L2m R2 smooth reflector (AW protected RCR123)
> Some beam shots taken shortly ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to guess, the roof shots are about 50-75 ft??? It's hard to judge distance for me. The tree top shot I would say is about 175+ maybe. :candle: Remember these are ROUGH estimates at best.


Nice work, Thanks for the info!


----------



## supasizefries

This one is for OLD4570. I think you had asked me for beam shots of the Diamond Dragon but I wasn't able to do them until now so here ya go.

L2m (Diamond Dragon P60 drop-in made by Nailbender, OP reflector, AW protected RCR123 )
(Sorry, I botched the focus on this one)





Control shot:





The DD drop-in is obviously more flood than throw when compared to the Crees. One thing I noticed too is that the DD dome is textured (at least the one that I got). So that, coupled with the texture of the reflector produces more flood.


----------



## old4570

I tried the DD LED's , way too fragile ...

Luxeon K2 TFFC seems to be ok , but Id like to see cooler tint + higher output ..

Under driven SSC P7 is good ... I like mine very much ..

Thanks for the Beamshot ...


----------



## van Christie

Thanks to some guys here for helping me putting together this flashlight.
I'm not quite satisfied yet. My intention was to make a thrower out of it but there's no smooth reflector for the solarforce MCE bin. Plus the aspherical lens from kaidomain are not topnotch.


----------



## Roberts30

van Christie said:


> Thanks to some guys here for helping me putting together this flashlight.
> I'm not quite satisfied yet. My intention was to make a thrower out of it but there's no smooth reflector for the solarforce MCE bin. Plus the aspherical lens from kaidomain are not topnotch.


 Awesome! Where'd you get the bezel from?


----------



## supasizefries

Jake25 @ solarforcelights.com might have em in stock. But you should check with him.


----------



## jake25

Yea I have some in stock. It's called the A001 head. It's HAIII


----------



## pmoore

Where did you get the SMO reflector? Most all I have seen are LOP. at best.


----------



## supasizefries

pmoore said:


> Where did you get the SMO reflector? Most all I have seen are LOP. at best.



If you're referring to me, I bought a p60 host with a SMO reflector here on CPF.


----------



## pmoore

supasizefries;
Yes, You are the one I was asking. I guess I just have not run across one yet. How is the beam?


----------



## supasizefries

pmoore said:


> supasizefries;
> Yes, You are the one I was asking. I guess I just have not run across one yet. How is the beam?



I posted some beam shots of my L2m R2 SMO in this thread. I also included a shot of my RF Spear clone which is a dedicated thrower. Between the 2 shots you can see that the L2m R2 SMO beam is wider than the Spear clone.


----------



## van Christie

supasizefries said:


> If you're referring to me, I bought a p60 host with a SMO reflector here on CPF.


Could you give me the link so I can purchase one too?


----------



## Norm

DealExtreme: $3.24 26.5mm Smooth Aluminum Drop-in Module Set (without Emitter)
DealExtreme: $3.08 26.5mm Aluminum Reflector Drop-in Module Set (without Emitter)
http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=8378
Norm


----------



## supasizefries

Me getting the SMO reflector on CPF was a one time deal, sorry.

As for other sources, I definitely know DX and KD have em.


----------



## rmteo

My only black L2.


----------



## Black Rose

rmteo said:


> My only black L2.


I only have one Black L2 as well.

The other 3 are gunmetal.


----------



## jake25

Wouldn't it be great to add a HAIII L2 to your collection?


----------



## rmteo

Black Rose said:


> I only have one Black L2 as well.
> 
> The other 3 are gunmetal.



What a coincidence. I have 1 black and 3 gunmetal. :wave:


----------



## wykeite

jake25 said:


> Wouldn't it be great to add a HAIII L2 to your collection?


 
:laughing: 

I'd also like to see HAIII L2-S4 and HA bodies for those of us that have the A001 head.

I'd love to see a HAIII C2 clone without the annoying clip. I'd use the A001 head with the least offensive bezel, even better if the ss bezel fits and the HAIII L2-S4.


----------



## jake25

I guess we'll have to wait a couple, (two), weeks to see what Solarforce comes up with huh?


----------



## pmoore

OH, Now you are teasing us. Shame Jason, Shame :nana:


----------



## DM51

Most people will probably already have seen it, but just in case some have not, there's a good thread about DHart's son who is serving with the Army in Afghanistan:

Solarforce L2 helps uncover Taliban weapons in Afganistan


----------



## jake25

pmoore said:


> OH, Now you are teasing us. Shame Jason, Shame :nana:


All I have to say is that I've put a lot of hard work into helping Solarforce make decisions and I hope they not only meet but exceed the wants/expectations of CPFers

DM51: Great thread.


----------



## pmoore

I must say, so far you have done a great job :twothumbs


----------



## old4570

jake25 said:


> All I have to say is that I've put a lot of hard work into helping Solarforce make decisions and I hope they not only meet but exceed the wants/expectations of CPFers
> 
> DM51: Great thread.



Jake , a L2 R2 4.2v pill with 3 or 4 light levels only .. No strobe - No SOS ..
And might be tempted into a 8th L2 ..

Just built another SSC P7 pill , this went into my gunmetal L2 .
Im really liking the under driven SSC P7 , @ 2A [ measured at the tail ] they run cool , even on high .. and put out great light .


----------



## jake25

old4570 said:


> Jake , a L2 R2 4.2v pill with 3 or 4 light levels only .. No strobe - No SOS ..
> And might be tempted into a 8th L2 ..


For some reason that sounds oddly familiar


----------



## Black Rose

jake25 said:


> For some reason that sounds oddly familiar


Lumens Factory makes the only one I am aware of at the moment.

Is Solarforce coming out with drop-ins without strobe and SOS.


----------



## jake25

I don't want to make anything official and I don't want to derail this thread anymore.

What I will say is that you guys will be very satisfied.


----------



## Roberts30

Can't Wait!


----------



## fatts

Just curious, is the Solarforce A001 bezel any smaller/shorter than the standard Solarforce L2-CH bezel?


----------



## Black Rose

Fully assembled, it's about twice as long as the L2-CH bezel.


----------



## old4570

No 6 is now SSC P7 5 mode


----------



## picard

where do you buy solarforce light?


----------



## old4570

picard said:


> where do you buy solarforce light?




Here !! 

+ There are several other sources ... CPF marketplace .. 
Or just search Ebay for solarforce ....


----------



## Black Rose

The Spiderfire X-03 (advertised as Spiderfire L2) is the same as the Solarforce L2, just has different printing on it.

I have 2 incan versions on the way that are wide enough for 18650 cells.
$14.99 each on eBay (shipping incl).


----------



## Norm

Black Rose said:


> The Spiderfire X-03 (advertised as Spiderfire L2) is the same as the Solarforce L2, just has different printing on it.


Is that correct are they identical? I've hesitated to buy a sand coloured SpiderFire in case they aren't totaly compatible. Good news if they are the same light.
Thanks Norm


----------



## Black Rose

Norm said:


> Is that correct are they identical? I've hesitated to buy a sand coloured SpiderFire in case they aren't totaly compatible. Good news if they are the same light.
> Thanks Norm


Word is that the Solarforce and Spiderfire lights come off the same assembly line.

When comparing the actual Solarforce and Spiderfire web sites, the product line is almost identical.

There is a thread in the LED forum called Solarforce L2 = Spiderfire L2 that goes over it in more detail.


----------



## Norm

Thanks Black Rose.
Norm


----------



## csshih

picard said:


> where do you buy solarforce light?



unless you want to buy from a dealer in the states!


solarforcelights.com


----------



## fatts

Black Rose said:


> Fully assembled, it's about twice as long as the L2-CH bezel.



Thanks. I realize the phrasing of my question didn't convey what I actually wanted to ask. What I meant was, excluding the strike bezels, are the heads of the A001 and the L2-CH the same length?


----------



## jp2515

picard said:


> where do you buy solarforce light?



Check out the Marketplace or check out the below site
Solarforce Lights

(Based in the US and good CS)


----------



## daimleramg

Can anyone confirm if IMR 18500 unprotected batteries will fit in the L2M? Because the 16340 fits with lots of room left over maybe even 16mm to spare?


----------



## jp2515

daimleramg said:


> Can anyone confirm if IMR 18500 unprotected batteries will fit in the L2M? Because the 16340 fits with lots of room left over maybe even 16mm to spare?



I heard the bodies are 18mm interior dimensions, maybe someone with more info can chime in.


----------



## Norm

One 18500 is too short for the standard light, it is meant for one 18650, if you want use two time 18500 as shown you will need the *L2-ECR* found on the accessories page.












Two 18500's are too long.






Light with extension for two 18500's
Norm​


----------



## toby_pra

Do there exist some beamshots of the Solarforce MC-E?


----------



## baterija

daimleramg said:


> Can anyone confirm if IMR 18500 unprotected batteries will fit in the L2M? Because the 16340 fits with lots of room left over maybe even 16mm to spare?



I seem to remember in one of the L2/L2M threads someone was successful in cramming a 17500 into an L2M body (before the current 18 mm diameter short tubes). The springs were pretty much squished all the way. Whether you would want to do it regularly...

:shrug:


----------



## old4570

L2M MC-E


----------



## FLT MEDIC

Interesting beamshot, thanks for posting.


----------



## daimleramg

Norm said:


> One 18500 is too short for the standard light, it is meant for one 18650, if you want use two time 18500 as shown you will need the *L2-ECR* found on the accessories page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 18500's are too long.​
> 
> 
> 
> Light with extension for two 18500's​
> Norm​


 


Hi Norm,

I guess you didn't see I typed L2M not L2, but thanks for pics. Do you have a L2M body? If so can you try the 18500 cell in it?

Thanks.


----------



## lightmyway

The 18500 Cell does not fit in the L2M Body that i have.its a smaller diameter than the L2..


----------



## daimleramg

lightmyway said:


> The 18500 Cell does not fit in the L2M Body that i have.its a smaller diameter than the L2..


 

18650 fits in my L2M body width wise, but its far too long. 16340 fits with rattle width wise but far too short, So before I buy some 18500's I thought I'd ask you guys. I just took an 18650 measured 50mm from the top of the cell and made a mark with a sharpie where 50mm ends, then I put the battery in and compressed it all the way in and the mark made it just to the end of the threads. So with the tailcap tightned all the way down seems like the spring on both ends will be fully compressed. If I keep that config will it mess up anything except for the spring?


----------



## lightmyway

lightmyway said:


> The 18500 Cell does not fit in the L2M Body that i have.its a smaller diameter than the L2..


And thats why i stated (In the L2M Body that i have) i thought that there could be variances in there manufacture .


----------



## Black Rose

daimleramg said:


> 18650 fits in my L2M body width wise, but its far too long. 16340 fits with rattle width wise but far too short, So before I buy some 18500's I thought I'd ask you guys. I just took an 18650 measured 50mm from the top of the cell and made a mark with a sharpie where 50mm ends, then I put the battery in and compressed it all the way in and the mark made it just to the end of the threads. So with the tailcap tightned all the way down seems like the spring on both ends will be fully compressed. If I keep that config will it mess up anything except for the spring?


The L2M is designed for 16340 cells, so it shouldn't be too short.

I don't have an L2M, but am assuming they are designed like the L2 in that the battery can slide out either end of the tube (with tailcap and bezel removed)

Using an 18500 cell, you will likely put a lot of pressure on the spring attached to the drop-in and the tailcap (there is a circuit board behind the spring in the tailcap). 

It's possible that too much pressure from the battery might cause one of those circuits to fail over time.


----------



## picard

Tom_123 said:


> Here is my Solarforce stuff so far:
> 
> L900m,
> latern and the holster for the L2,
> L2 with a Jeatbeam II forward clicky with momentary,
> my favorite arrived yesterday from KD:
> Solarforce T4 with extention tube for 2xAA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics:
> 
> http://s671.photobucket.com/albums/vv76/_Thomas/Solarforce/
> 
> 
> regards
> Thomas



where did you buy your solarforce L900 ?


----------



## Tony Hanna

Maybe not the right place, but with all the Solarforce owners here, I gotta ask...

Anybody know of a good pocket clip that fits (or could be modified to fit) the L2? Preferably a bezel-up orientation. I'm thinking it might not be too bad to pocket carry as long as it's riding with the head of the light up out of the pocket.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Tom_123

> where did you buy your solarforce L900


 I bought mine at selected lights here in Germany.
But AFAIK KD have them on the “weekly sale” page now
and maybe Jake25 have still some in stock, see post #153 in this thread:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=194155&page=6


----------



## jp2515

Tom_123 said:


> I bought mine at selected lights here in Germany.
> But AFAIK KD have them on the “weekly sale” page now
> and maybe Jake25 have still some in stock, see post #153 in this thread:
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=194155&page=6




Here's a link direct to the L900/L1000 sales thread

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197012


----------



## csshih

Tony Hanna said:


> Maybe not the right place, but with all the Solarforce owners here, I gotta ask...
> 
> Anybody know of a good pocket clip that fits (or could be modified to fit) the L2? Preferably a bezel-up orientation. I'm thinking it might not be too bad to pocket carry as long as it's riding with the head of the light up out of the pocket.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tony



 http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2329401&postcount=170


----------



## daimleramg

Ok here's some pics to show you what I'm talking about...

Here is a pic of the L2M with 16340 as you can see they are very short








Now here is pic of an 18650 that I marked at the 50mm length...








Now here is the 3rd pic with the 18650 in the L2M body pressed down all the way see how the mark is where the thread ends so I'm thinking an 18500 should fit...?


----------



## Norm

Just wondering how you would go removing the spring from the drop in and just having a tail spring.
Sorry about misunderstanding your original post.
Norm


----------



## daimleramg

Norm said:


> Just wondering how you would go removing the spring from the drop in and just having a tail spring.
> Sorry about misunderstanding your original post.
> Norm


 

No prob,

I didn't remove any springs, I was wondering if I kept the springs compressed all the time with an 18500 in it, would it compress to a point where it will not spring out again?


----------



## Norm

I don't think you would have any problem with the springs.
Norm


----------



## daimleramg

Norm do you have a L2M body? If so can you try one of your WE 18500 in the body and take a pic with the tailcap screwed down?


----------



## Norm

Sorry I don't have an L2M 
Norm


----------



## Tony Hanna

csshih said:


> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2329401&postcount=170



Thanks for that! Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Creecher

old4570 said:


> L2M MC-E


 
Nice. My MC-E had a terrible beam pattern on arrival, with all 4 emitters visible on the wall. But I tried the smooth reflector that my UV emitter came with and I've now got a lovely burst of light.


----------



## old4570

Creecher said:


> Nice. My MC-E had a terrible beam pattern on arrival, with all 4 emitters visible on the wall. But I tried the smooth reflector that my UV emitter came with and I've now got a lovely burst of light.



The camera does not show it , but my MC-E is very ringy ..

SSC P7 has a much better looking beam . 

But outdoors it doesn't really matter , just when you shine it on white walls inside ...


----------



## Creecher

old4570 said:


> The camera does not show it , but my MC-E is very ringy ..
> 
> SSC P7 has a much better looking beam .
> 
> But outdoors it doesn't really matter , just when you shine it on white walls inside ...


 
It's still ringy, but not with great big donut holes everywhere. You could actually see that the emitter was quad in the beam. I've never had a Malkoff or anything expensive but I'm fairly happy with the Solarforce MC-E. I only tried it because I could afford to, and that's what Solarfoce are about.


----------



## old4570

Creecher said:


> It's still ringy, but not with great big donut holes everywhere. You could actually see that the emitter was quad in the beam. I've never had a Malkoff or anything expensive but I'm fairly happy with the Solarforce MC-E. I only tried it because I could afford to, and that's what Solarfoce are about.



I make my own drop ins , esp the SSC P7 ...

I sold one , and am selling another in the marketplace ...

I have parts on the way for one more SSC P7 drop in , as I want to use the sandwich driver I made , so I need a deeper pill that can handle dual driver boards , I think I found one . 

Heat does not seem to be nearly the problem with P7 as it is with the MC-E , especially when under driven .. If anything @ 1.5 - 1.8A the P7 is downright friendly . 

R3 and R4 Cree emitters are supposedly going to reach the market shortly so they will most likely be the new rage ...


----------



## toby_pra

old4570 said:


> The camera does not show it , but my MC-E is very ringy ..
> 
> SSC P7 has a much better looking beam .
> 
> But outdoors it doesn't really matter , just when you shine it on white walls inside ...


 
Where have you bought the L2M? :thumbsup:


----------



## old4570

toby_pra said:


> Where have you bought the L2M? :thumbsup:



Solarforcestore.com


----------



## toby_pra

old4570 said:


> Solarforcestore.com


 
Many thanks...


----------



## Black Rose

Solarforce L2 and it's first cousin, the SpiderFire X-03.


----------



## csshih

old4570 said:


> Solarforcestore.com


 
Aparrently, solarforcestore sells a bunch of solarforce counterfeits.. just a warning to those that might buy from them. 

the information seems to all come from this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3008491


----------



## linterno

Could you tell me if those are exact copies? Which one looks and feels better?



Black Rose said:


> Solarforce L2 and it's first cousin, the SpiderFire X-03.


----------



## old4570

Main manufacturer site ...

All of mine , look like the ones pictured at the Manufacturers site , and most of them came from solarforcestore.com 
Others came from Ebay , and from what I can see , they all have the same body ..

And who is to say , the solarforce themselves did or did not make some minor changes from one lot to another . ???
Your making a massive assumption csshih ...

Did you contact Solarforce , and did they confirm this ?


----------



## jake25

Olds, and/or csshih lets not turn this into a flame war. Olds, I personally do have information about Solarforce Store and their methods. If you would like to talk with me you can speak to me through PM.


----------



## fatts

Black Rose said:


> Solarforce L2 and it's first cousin, the SpiderFire X-03.



_Black Rose_,

Since you have both I thought I might ask you. The Solarforce and The SpiderFire heads aren't exactly the same are they? 

I believe if you tried to swop the crenulated bezel rings the Solarforce ring would not screw into the SpiderFire head because the Solarforce ring is of a slightly larger diameter. 

In addition, from the picture you posted it appears that the anti-roll part of the Spiderfire head is slightly slimmer than that of the Solarforce?


----------



## Black Rose

linterno said:


> Could you tell me if those are exact copies? Which one looks and feels better?


I just posted a head-to-head comparison of the two.

But to answer your question, they are very similar but the Solarforce L2 is the better of the two.


----------



## Black Rose

fatts said:


> _Black Rose_,
> 
> Since you have both I thought I might ask you. The Solarforce and The SpiderFire heads aren't exactly the same are they?
> 
> I believe if you tried to swop the crenulated bezel rings the Solarforce ring would not screw into the SpiderFire head because the Solarforce ring is of a slightly larger diameter.


They are not identical.

The Spiderfire crenelated bezel will fit the Solarforce, but the Solarforce won't fit the Spiderfire.



> In addition, from the picture you posted it appears that the anti-roll part of the Spiderfire head is slightly slimmer than that of the Solarforce?


Actually, it's the opposite.
The anti-roll part of the Solarforce head is 32.03mm wide whereas the SpiderFire is 33.03 mm wide.


----------



## daimleramg

Black Rose said:


> Actually, it's the opposite.
> The anti-roll part of the Solarforce head is 32.03mm wide whereas the SpiderFire is 33.03 mm wide.


 


He's not talking about the diametre of the antiroll part, he's talking about the length.


----------



## Black Rose

daimleramg said:


> He's not talking about the diametre of the antiroll part, he's talking about the length.


They are different with the ribbing, but the overall length is the same.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

I have a *gasp* ultrafire C1 knock-off of a surefire, but it also looks a lot like a solarforce. It came with a lens-retaining ring that is flush with the head and a crenelated bezel. I was just wondering if the L2 or the surefire retaining ring would match the threads, and if they were metal (ultrafire knock-off's ring is plastic)


----------



## solarforcestore

SolarforceStore was renamed FlashlightStore_com


----------



## old4570

solarforcestore said:


> SolarforceStore was renamed FlashlightStore_com



Link does not work yet ! old link seems to work fine .


----------



## jp2515

old4570 said:


> Link does not work yet ! old link seems to work fine .



Same here, just tried both names and the old link is still working.


----------



## Norm

solarforcestore said:


> SolarforceStore was renamed FlashlightStore_com


I can't see one Solarforce light on their site now.
Norm


----------



## Black Rose

jp2515 said:


> Same here, just tried both names and the old link is still working.


SolarforceStore was renamed to FlashlightStore_com on eBay.

I just noticed it in my saved sellers list.


----------



## Tony Hanna

Norm said:


> I can't see one Solarforce light on their sight now.
> Norm



That's interesting! I just got my "L2" (identical to the counterfeits from the thread csshih linked to) from solarforcestore on 6/29.

Anyway, here's a couple crappy cellphone pics of it. The body of a genuine L2 doesn't break down into two pieces like that does it?





Here's another with the tailcap attached directly to the head. I don't guess there's a li-ion cell that would fit it like that, but it's funny to look at.





On the bright side, it looks like the battery tube section of the body could be swapped out for a 16340 extension tube to convert it to an L2m size light. I'm just curious what kind of light this really is assuming that it's an example of another light that's been relabeled.


----------



## Norm

Tony Hanna said:


> The body of a genuine L2 doesn't break down into two pieces like that does it?


Yes 
Norm


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

L2M is the 18650 solarforce, right? how is fitment with drop-ins? If you have an ultrafire C1, would you say the solarforce has a more snug fit than the C1 with regards to drop-ins?

I will probably get an L2M but I want to also make sure I don't get a counterfeit.


----------



## Black Rose

Norm said:


> Yes
> Norm


Really? I tried twisting one of mine apart and it doesn't budge.

EDIT: Well, how about that? The black one does come apart. 
My gunmetal one doesn't seem to want to come apart and since I cut myself trying, I'll stop now 

That's another difference between the Solarforce L2 and SpiderFire X-03.


----------



## Tony Hanna

Norm said:


> Yes
> Norm



Oh, it does? I'd never seen it mentioned with regard to the genuine L2, just LightJaguar's post in the tailcap thread regarding the counterfeits and the one I got.

EDIT: And now after seeing Black Rose's post I have...


----------



## old4570

Tony Hanna said:


> Oh, it does? I'd never seen it mentioned with regard to the genuine L2, just LightJaguar's post in the tailcap thread regarding the counterfeits and the one I got.
> 
> EDIT: And now after seeing Black Rose's post I have...



Hmm , I got one ? or two that twist apart , but they look exactly the same as the ones that dont twist apart ..

Now I cant tell which is which ..

The last one that wisted apart ?? Yes it was a $8 body from Sforce store .


----------



## old4570

One comes apart - the other does not ! 

Here is my guess , the ones that dont come apart are locktited shut ..
Cos the one that opens is sticky and smells of locktite .. So may have been some bad locktite ..

Anyhow , whats the difference ?


----------



## Tony Hanna

old4570 said:


> Hmm , I got one ? or two that twist apart , but they look exactly the same as the ones that dont twist apart ..
> 
> Now I cant tell which is which ..
> 
> The last one that wisted apart ?? Yes it was a $8 body from Sforce store .



Here's a link to Mikey V's post in the tailcap thread that has a picture showing two genuine bodies next to two counterfeit bodies.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3008491&postcount=44
Maybe it was just a luck of the draw situation and you ended up with genuine bodies? Mine visually matches up to the counterfeits (longer knurled section with less aggressive knurling). It also came with the tailstanding reverse clicky that's said to not be a genuine Solarforce part. I'd also bet that I can't use genuine Solarforce bezels or the Solarforce lantern without swapping the head out for a genuine Solarforce part (based on observations from the same thread).
I'm not going to complain too much though, as the light works great but I will be buying a genuine L2 host in the future to build a lego set around (so I can be sure everything will fit).


----------



## supasizefries

I got my L2 from the solarforcestore and the body happens to twist into 2 pieces. I had no idea! The lantern head fits fine without removing the head. :shrug:


----------



## Tony Hanna

supasizefries said:


> I got my L2 from the solarforcestore and the body happens to twist into 2 pieces. I had no idea! The lantern head fits fine without removing the head. :shrug:



How long ago did you get your L2? Would you mind comparing it to the picture in the link I posted in my previous post (specifically the knurled part of the body)?
I'd post the picture in this thread for reference, but isn't cross posting pictures between threads against the rules?


----------



## old4570

Anyhow SforceStore is not selling Sforce from what I saw , + Prices are going up up up ... JUst looked on Ebay . 

Oh well , I have 7 L2's , so cant complain ...


----------



## supasizefries

Tony Hanna said:


> How long ago did you get your L2? Would you mind comparing it to the picture in the link I posted in my previous post (specifically the knurled part of the body)?
> I'd post the picture in this thread for reference, but isn't cross posting pictures between threads against the rules?



Well, I'll be darned. :thinking: I think I have a Frankenstein-L2. I think I bought it about 2 months ago?:thinking: Seems like I have a genuine body but a fake tail cap? The knurling on the tail cap happens to match the L2m body I got from CPFM. Here are some shots:






More aggressive knurling on the 2 piece body compared to tail





Tail knurling matches L2m body I got





Topside view of the alleged fake tail?

Edit: Consensus seems that this tail is legit! 

Something is afoot! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Black Rose

I find that most sellers that have an ebay store and a web based store sell the products for a slightly higher price on eBay. Probably related to fees.


----------



## old4570

Was the one on the left : :huh:

Look what you can do with the twist apart body :




I feel a mod coming on ....


----------



## Norm

No sign of locktite on this one.
Norm


----------



## Black Rose

supasizefries said:


> More aggressive knurling on the 2 piece body compared to tail


The knurling on both of my L2 tailcaps is not as aggressive as on the main body.

I've taken my tailcaps apart to put in GITD covers, and the electronics inside them match the real L2-S1 talcaps as shown here.

I think your tailcap is legit.


----------



## old4570

http://www.solarforce.hk/PRD/data/5.3/img7.jpg Pic from Man web site 

L2M is supposed to be like that : 

You dont have a fake tailcap - YOU have a L2M tailcap on a L2 ...


----------



## supasizefries

Black Rose: That's good to know.

Old4570: Did you just take those pics? I noticed it's day light over in your neck of the woods. It's almost midnight where I'm at. lovecpf We have an international task force to get to the bottom of these solar force lights! Ok, back on topic.


----------



## Black Rose

Here is a pic of an L2 as posted on the Solarforce web site.

http://www.solarforce.hk/PRD/data/5.1/img8.jpg

Tailcap has less aggressive knurling compared to the body.


----------



## supasizefries

My guess is that they cobbled that light together from whatever they had at the time?


----------



## old4570

Black Rose said:


> Here is a pic of an L2 as posted on the Solarforce web site.
> 
> http://www.solarforce.hk/PRD/data/5.1/img8.jpg
> 
> Tailcap has less aggressive knurling compared to the body.



Yep !


----------



## Norm

supasizefries said:


> My guess is that they cobbled that light together from whatever they had at the time?


The pic looks exactly the same as the light I've shown above, I'm sure that's how they should look.
Norm


----------



## Tony Hanna

I thought I had a handle on this but I'm pretty confused now.:laughing:



supasizefries said:


> Well, I'll be darned. :thinking: I think I have a Frankenstein-L2. Seems like I have a genuine body but a fake tail cap? The knurling on the tail cap happens to match the L2m body I got from CPFM. Here are some shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More aggressive knurling on the 2 piece body compared to tail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tail knurling matches L2m body I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topside view of the alleged fake tail?
> 
> Something is afoot! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## old4570

Me thinks the tailcap can be put to rest :

Check out the manufacturers web and you will see all the tailcaps have fine knurling ... .www.solarforce.hk 

Oh and check out the new L2M Stainless while your there :twothumbs

How the heck did this get started ? :green:


----------



## supasizefries

Tony Hanna said:


> I thought I had a handle on this but I'm pretty confused now.:laughing:



Consensus is, the tail cap is legit. The knurling is supposed to be different from the body? :candle:


----------



## lightmyway

Am i missing something regarding the switches , i don,t recall seeing any pictures of the L2 where the knurling on the switch matched the knurling on the body.I know the two i have don,t.


----------



## Tony Hanna

supasizefries said:


> Consensus is, the tail cap is legit. The knurling is supposed to be different from the body? :candle:



The thing is, the tailcap on your light isn't the one that's supposed to be a fake. The fake is the *tailstanding* reverse clicky (first and third from the left in the picture below).

Anyhow, here's a rundown on the reportedly fake parts from the tailcap thread (this is post #44 in that thread).


Mikey V said:


> Here are some photos. The two on the left are real Solarforce L2's. The one on the far left wears the new "L2-S2" tailstanding
> tailcap that came on the one farthest right, which is a fake light and bezel. The second from left is all pure real Solarforce. The
> third from left is a genuine Solarforce bezel assembly (came from
> my L2M that now has a A001 bezel) with fake tube and tailstanding tailcap. The last on the far right is a fake tube and bezel that
> has a real L2-S1 tailcap (from the first light on the left).
> 
> Note the different lengths of each tube that is knurled. The real Solarforce tubes have bigger diamonds. The machined
> slots on each tube give clues. The real ones have machining marks the full width of the slot and are nicely polished. The
> fakes look to have center areas that were re-ground, as if to remove a different marking and refinished with Solarforce markings.



A good read-through of that entire thread should explain how the whole counterfeit L2 issue got started.


----------



## jake25

Interesting, none of my L2s do this.


----------



## Norm

jake25 said:


> Interesting, none of my L2s do this.


You're not trying hard enough  have you taken your vitamins?
I didn't think mine would until I used a couple of strap wrenches on it. 
Norm


----------



## will

I have taken apart a lot of the solarforce bodies ( I put on the exotic wood covering ) I have sourced the bodies from different sellers. The amount of loctite holding the 2 parts of body varies quite a bit, although every one had some on the threaded area.

I have run into a few tolerance issues with the threading on the head, I got one that is little tight.


----------



## daimleramg

My grey L2M with IMR 16340 and nailbenders P7 P60 drop-in with shiningbeams 2.5amp 3 level driver


----------



## Meganoggin

daimleramg said:


> My grey L2M with IMR 16340 and nailbenders P7 P60 drop-in with shiningbeams 2.5amp 3 level driver



Oooh very nice.. pocket battle field sweeper? :devil:


----------



## [email protected]

Oh great... thanks fella's now I NEED a Solarforce L2 too (super mini looks sweet!)


----------



## cernobila

OK, so now that I finally have the LF Seraph D36 heads and their IMR lamps, I can now show my small collection. Each light has two or three AW 2.6A Li-Ion 18650's, matching IMR lamp and an AW three level soft start switch. Pity they don't make a two 18650 body with a SF "E" series head......no LED's here 

...IMR-M6, IMR-M3T, IMR-13, IMR-9L, IMR-9

The lights.....


----------



## Black Rose

So, are those LumenForce or SolarFactory lights?


----------



## cernobila

Black Rose said:


> So, are those LumenForce or SolarFactory lights?



Actually it could be .......SureFactoryForce, or SolarFireFactory, or LumenFireForce, or SolarLumenFire......a good question.....


----------



## old4570

Dang Nab it ! 

L2M on sale at KD . ProductID=9458


----------



## wykeite

old4570 said:


> Dang Nab it !
> 
> L2M on sale at KD . ProductID=9458


 
Hasn't that one got the non genuine standing type tailcap?


----------



## Black Rose

wykeite said:


> Hasn't that one got the non genuine standing type tailcap?


That appears to be the case.

The Solarforce tailcaps don't have lanyard holes in them.


----------



## andyw513

Here's my sand L2 I use all the time. I wanted to do an outdoor picture, and lo and behold, it rained today to make it better. 






Hope you like it. I don't normally get it wet, either.


----------



## ejot

Black Rose said:


> My gunmetal one doesn't seem to want to come apart and *since I cut myself trying*, I'll stop now


x2, be really careful guys. I just cut myself very badky, almost to the bone, struggling to keep from 


:sick2:


----------



## p moore

Okay guys. Those crowns are ment to be dangerous. How about some gloves. Bad enough to loose an eye with these bright flashlights, not a finger too :laughing:

Paul


----------



## Roberts30

ejot said:


> x2, be really careful guys. I just cut myself very badky, almost to the bone, struggling to keep from
> 
> 
> :sick2:


 
I did the same thing.. The threads are very sharp, be VERY careful everyone. :shakehead


----------



## old4570

*L2M mini +*

Its been done before ... Currently Q5 for testing purposes , might make it SSC P4 for something different . Still needs to lose 2mm from the internals so I can tighten down the head properly . :shakehead

I can only see 2mm maybe coming from the tail Clicky . 
So may need a clicky mod for 2 mm more internal space .


----------



## old4570

*Actually !*

I used the original tailcap and all fits fine , I may need to cut the spring back a little to ease up on the pressure , but other than that , looks to be good to go . 

L2M mini+ ...Q5 - 5mode .


----------



## Meganoggin

Great photo's old4570! - What battery are you using?


----------



## Monocrom

Meganoggin said:


> Great photo's old4570! - What battery are you using?


 
Great question!

I wonder if it's a coin cell.


----------



## Tony Hanna

Monocrom said:


> Great question!
> 
> I wonder if it's a coin cell.



I'm curious about that myself. Sitting here looking at mine, there's no way a cr123 would fit even with both springs gone. Removing the switch from the tailcap might make enough room to thread the tailcap on all the way with a cr123 but then what to do about a switch... Maybe an empty tailcap could be modified to function as a twisty?


----------



## old4570

Boys :naughty: Its RCR123A ! :huh: 
Better believe it :twothumbs


----------



## Tony Hanna

old4570 said:


> Boys :naughty: Its RCR123A ! :huh:
> Better believe it :twothumbs



Nice! I wonder if the difference is in the tailcap? I bet the switch sits deeper in the tailstanding model which would explain why a 123 won't fit in mine. For reference, the metal ring in mine almost touches the threads on the body when the tailcap is tightened all the way. With a 123, the springs are fully compressed before the threads even start.


----------



## old4570

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R37h1r_pLOA

Did a quick video - Should have turned it on etc Hu !!!! oh well ...


----------



## old4570

I thought the DX tail cap would be better , but turns out the original is deeper and has more space , the tail spring is a little forceful and may need clipping , again , a very simple mod that seems to work nice ... 

Its late , so might do a better video tomorrow . [ More Light ]


----------



## Tony Hanna

I wonder if the remote switch tailcaps are deep enough to work? If so, it would make for a neat little weapon light.:thumbsup:


----------



## old4570

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3031605#post3031605

DIY Guide to the L2micro


----------



## cernobila

Now if you were to use the G&P head which looks the same as the Solarforce head, you would gain about 3.2 mm extra depth for the drop-in, may help in some situations.


----------



## Meganoggin

old4570 said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3031605#post3031605
> 
> DIY Guide to the L2micro



Thanks for the guide old4570 - it looks like the MC-E drop in from DX - right?


----------



## old4570

Meganoggin said:


> Thanks for the guide old4570 - it looks like the MC-E drop in from DX - right?



Yes - same pill , no MC-E .. 

ProductId=7443 @ KD


----------



## supasizefries

My L2 mini's with newly purchased pocket clips from Jake25. I feel these are neat little add-ons for the mini's. They provide a great thumb ramp when gripping the lights. Some pics:


----------



## xenonk

old4570 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R37h1r_pLOA
> 
> Did a quick video - Should have turned it on etc Hu !!!! oh well ...


That looked like a good bit of spring tension there. Sounded like the tailcap jumped the last thread and tried to escape.


----------



## old4570

xenonk said:


> That looked like a good bit of spring tension there. Sounded like the tailcap jumped the last thread and tried to escape.



In a word yes , I actually went through my 16340 collection and found the shortest batt , and am currently using that one .


----------



## jake25

supasizefries said:


> My L2 mini's with newly purchased pocket clips from Jake25. I feel these are neat little add-ons for the mini's. They provide a great thumb ramp when gripping the lights. Some pics:


:thumbsup: Looks great!


----------



## old4570

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyWbtu70TO4

The 2nd video I did 6meg .


----------



## kosPap

hi all, especially you that have the "bodyless" solarforces...

What will be the room available with a +1 cell extender? the goal is to make a short 2cell body version of it, but does the extender give some more rom to relax on getting the shortest pill and battery?

all the best, kostas


----------



## old4570

kosPap said:


> hi all, especially you that have the "bodyless" solarforces...
> 
> What will be the room available with a +1 cell extender? the goal is to make a short 2cell body version of it, but does the extender give some more rom to relax on getting the shortest pill and battery?
> 
> all the best, kostas



Actually the 1 x cell extender will not screw in ..

I have the CR123A L2M extender and the 18650 ..
The cr123A extender will not engage the threads ...


Matt


----------



## cernobila

I know, this has been asked here before........but I need some more Solarforce parts and the suppliers that I used before have very little to choose from now......So, what are some reliable suppliers that you would recommend, the ones that have regular stock to choose from. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## csshih

not sure about dealers down under, but here's a US dealer that ships in'tl

www.solarforcelights.com


----------



## old4570

http://myworld.ebay.com/itc_shop/

http://myworld.ebay.com/flashlight_express/

2 Ive purchased from .


----------



## duboost

sorry for the terrible pics

the L2 has a solarforce R2 and the L2m has a M30WF


----------



## Monocrom

duboost said:


> sorry for the terrible pics
> 
> the L2 has a solarforce R2 and the L2m has a M30WF...


 
Nice! I don't see a gap above the bezel of the L2m. Is there one? And does your L2m get very hot?


----------



## duboost

Monocrom said:


> Nice! I don't see a gap above the bezel of the L2m. Is there one? And does your L2m get very hot?


thanks. As for the gap, are you referring to the problem people have had screwing the head all the way down with a malkoff? I've had no problems screwing the head all the way down with the m30. The problem i did have was that there was actually a gap between the m30 and the lens so it would move around in the head and wouldn't work consistently. So as you can see in the pics i found an oring to fill the gap between the m30 and the lens so it doesn't move and makes a good contact. 

I haven't had any problems with it getting hot, but i've never had it on for any more than 10 mins at a time. Even then, it's just slightly warm though


----------



## Meganoggin

Are you running the Malkoff on a primary or rechargable?

Looks like it will be a very floody beam. Could be just what I need for my L2m.


----------



## duboost

Meganoggin said:


> Are you running the Malkoff on a primary or rechargable?
> 
> Looks like it will be a very floody beam. Could be just what I need for my L2m.


i'm using a primary. It's basically all flood and I really like the warm tint


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for the reply, and the extra pics, duboost.


----------



## Meganoggin

duboost said:


> i'm using a primary. It's basically all flood and I really like the warm tint



Thanks duboost - oh dear, it looks like Mr Malkoff is going to be a bit better off soon!


----------



## Patriot

old4570 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyWbtu70TO4
> 
> The 2nd video I did 6meg .





I'm still trying to figure out how you made a L2M "mini" What's the secret? 

I found this but there are no pictures...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3031605#post3031605


Oops, ok I found it now. For some reason the pics didn't display the first time. 

Thanks!


----------



## old4570

Patriot said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how you made a L2M "mini" What's the secret?
> 
> I found this but there are no pictures...
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3031605#post3031605
> 
> 
> Oops, ok I found it now. For some reason the pics didn't display the first time.
> 
> Thanks!



Yep , the secret is to shorten the pill as much as possible , if you can remove 4 to 5 mm , then that should be enough for the RCR123A to fit .


----------



## old4570

L2micro next to two of my CR123A EDC's


----------



## cernobila

cernobila said:


> Now if you were to use the G&P head which looks the same as the Solarforce head, you would gain about 3.2 mm extra depth for the drop-in, may help in some situations.



As I said before, the above may help and even avoid changing the drop-in in a dramatic way other than shortening the centre spring.


----------



## Meganoggin

old4570 said:


>



I love this picture - Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom_123

Here are some updates of my humbly Solarforce collection.
Just got my new L2 from Solarforce Lights.
Nothing to write home about so far, the interesting part is rather the new 3 mode drop in,
that I ordered with the light and the fact that everything came in a decent package
instead of the usual bubble wrap.






From left to right: L900m, the new L2, my old L2, “the Collector” (assembled from spare parts and still waiting to get a drop in)
and the T4, now with a foreward clicky.






The new 3-mode drop in on the right, the old 5-mode drop in, that came with my first L2 on the left.






As a first impression, the new drop in don’t seems to be extraordinary bright.
It is rather on the lower range of my R2/Q5 lights.
However it seems to have a rather good runtime, it is now running for 120 minutes in my light box and still above 50%. 
More to come if I have all the facts together.

regards
Thomas


----------



## old4570

Tom_123 said:


> Here are some updates of my humbly Solarforce collection.
> Just got my new L2 from Solarforce Lights.
> Nothing to write home about so far, the interesting part is rather the new 3 mode drop in,
> that I ordered with the light and the fact that everything came in a decent package
> instead of the usual bubble wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: L900m, the new L2, my old L2, “the Collector” (assembled from spare parts and still waiting to get a drop in)
> and the T4, now with a foreward clicky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new 3-mode drop in on the right, the old 5-mode drop in, that came with my first L2 on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a first impression, the new drop in don’t seems to be extraordinary bright.
> It is rather on the lower range of my R2/Q5 lights.
> However it seems to have a rather good runtime, it is now running for 120 minutes in my light box and still above 50%.
> More to come if I have all the facts together.
> 
> regards
> Thomas



0.8 to 4.2v input ? For real ? Does it run on a AA ?


----------



## jake25

Olds that the intention of the new 1 and 3 mode, to run good regulation on 1xCR123, lithiums ions and normal batteries like AAs etc. Expect more info about a 2xAA body later this week.


----------



## old4570

jake25 said:


> Olds that the intention of the new 1 and 3 mode, to run good regulation on 1xCR123, lithiums ions and normal batteries like AAs etc. Expect more info about a 2xAA body later this week.



Yep , I rushed right over to the Man web , I sure would like to review the new drop in , seems that all the drop ins are now 0.8v - 4.2v rather than 3v - 4.2v , so running primaries :thumbsup: , and the ability to run AA :thumbsup: 

Sweet ! ... Will make the L2M more attractive I can tell you .


----------



## Roberts30

Tom_123 said:


> Here are some updates of my humbly Solarforce collection.
> Just got my new L2 from Solarforce Lights.
> Nothing to write home about so far, the interesting part is rather the new 3 mode drop in,
> that I ordered with the light and the fact that everything came in a decent package
> instead of the usual bubble wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: L900m, the new L2, my old L2, “the Collector” (assembled from spare parts and still waiting to get a drop in)
> and the T4, now with a foreward clicky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new 3-mode drop in on the right, the old 5-mode drop in, that came with my first L2 on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a first impression, the new drop in don’t seems to be extraordinary bright.
> It is rather on the lower range of my R2/Q5 lights.
> However it seems to have a rather good runtime, it is now running for 120 minutes in my light box and still above 50%.
> More to come if I have all the facts together.
> 
> regards
> Thomas


 

I am considering purchasing the l900m, how do you like it? How does it compare to the L2? Thanks!


----------



## Tom_123

> Expect more info about a 2xAA body later this week.


Wow, now this is good news. 
BTW, any chances for a L2 foreward clicky tail cap coming soon? 



> I am considering purchasing the l900m, how do you like it? How does it compare to the L2? Thanks!


The L900m is still my favorite work light for jobs where I need serious lighting.
It’s hard too understand why solarforce discontinued the best light in there line.
L2 and L900m can’t be compared, the L2 is a P60 host in the 200 lumen output range,
the L900m on the other hand is one of the brightest P7 light with nearly 3 times of output compared to
the L2 and similar lights.

regards
Thomas


----------



## Monocrom

Tom_123 said:


> BTW, any chances for a L2 foreward clicky tail cap coming soon?


 
If you really want one from Solarforce, you could buy an L2-S3 tailcap. (Take a look at the pic from Roberts30 above. It's the one on his two-tone light).

I have one myself, but the switch itself is too sensative. You barely touch it, and it clicks into constant-on mode. Other CPFers have experienced the same issue.

Haven't tried using a Surefire z58 forward-clickie on my Solarforce L2. Obviously, bit of an expensive option. I hear Spiderfire makes a z58 clone. But once again, no clue how effective it'll be on an L2.


----------



## Norm

Monocrom said:


> Haven't tried using a Surefire z58 forward-clickie on my Solarforce L2. Obviously, bit of an expensive option. I hear Spiderfire makes a z58 clone. But once again, no clue how effective it'll be on an L2.


Not Z58 but I have converted all my L2s to forward clickie using JetBeam parts.
Norm


----------



## duboost

Monocrom said:


> If you really want one from Solarforce, you could buy an L2-S3 tailcap. (Take a look at the pic from Roberts30 above. It's the one on his two-tone light).
> 
> I have one myself, but the switch itself is too sensative. You barely touch it, and it clicks into constant-on mode. Other CPFers have experienced the same issue.
> 
> Haven't tried using a Surefire z58 forward-clickie on my Solarforce L2. Obviously, bit of an expensive option. I hear Spiderfire makes a z58 clone. But once again, no clue how effective it'll be on an L2.


I also have an L2-S3 and although i wanted a forward clicky, it was just too bulky and didn't feel/look right to me so i put the reverse clicky back on.

But the Z59 from my 6PD works great on my L2


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks guys. Looks like Tom has a couple of good options for a forward-clickie solution.


----------



## Tom_123

> Thanks guys. Looks like Tom has a couple of good options for a forward-clickie solution.


Sure have some options but none of them are perfect.
The spring of the Jetbeam clicky is too weak, so the batteries will rattle,
solder a KD clicky to the SF-clicky-board needs a lot of adjustments,
the LS-S3 is too bulky as you can see in the pictures 
and I feel kind of reluctant to buy a $50 Surefire clicky for a $30 light.

So I think, having a foreward clicky option for the L2 right out of the box
would upvalue the L2 a lot.
Same goes for the Solarforce T4, though underrated IMHO, this is a very nice light
and could become an awesome light with a foreward clicky and a lower low.
(or even a fantastic light with 3 modes)


----------



## Roberts30

Tom_123 said:


> Sure have some options but none of them are perfect.
> The spring of the Jetbeam clicky is too weak, so the batteries will rattle,
> solder a KD clicky to the SF-clicky-board needs a lot of adjustments,
> the LS-S3 is too bulky as you can see in the pictures
> and I feel kind of reluctant to buy a $50 Surefire clicky for a $30 light.
> 
> So I think, having a foreward clicky option for the L2 right out of the box
> would upvalue the L2 a lot.
> Same goes for the Solarforce T4, though underrated IMHO, this is a very nice light
> and could become an awesome light with a foreward clicky and a lower low.
> (or even a fantastic light with 3 modes)


 
+1 :twothumbs


----------



## jake25

You guys and your demands! You got your dropins with .8-4.2V, you got your dropins without SOS or Strobe, you got your pocket clip, can't a brother catch a break?? hah


----------



## Monocrom

jake25 said:


> You guys and your demands! You got your dropins with .8-4.2V, you got your dropins without SOS or Strobe, you got your pocket clip, can't a brother catch a break?? hah


 
Plenty of time for a break, when you die of old age.


----------



## p moore

Well Jason, You wanted to be Mr. popular. :laughing::lolsign:


----------



## wykeite

jake25 said:


> You guys and your demands! You got your dropins with .8-4.2V, you got your dropins without SOS or Strobe, you got your pocket clip, can't a brother catch a break?? hah


 
Probably not:nana:


----------



## redsfairlane

My neewest drop-in, single mode, is next only to my Malkoff's for brightness! Verry Verry near to my M60.


----------



## Black Rose

What tailcaps do you have on the L2M and the L2 with the A001 head?


----------



## redsfairlane

Black Rose said:


> What tailcaps do you have on the L2M and the L2 with the A001 head?


 
On the L2M is a SolarForce switch from lighthound, does not seem to be on their site anymore, Sorry I don't know a model number.

On the other is the UNIQ variable switch, (that was also from lighthound) that one still seems to be avail.


----------



## daimleramg

I dont know if this counts...


SolarForce A001 kingon bezel, Nailbenders regulated 2.5amp 3 level P7 drop-in, FM 26500 body and talcap, AW's IMR 26500.




















edit...

Here's the 3 drop-ins I can choose from...

The one on the left is a P7 with a regulated 2.5amp 3 level driver the one in the middle is a SST-50 with the same regulated 2.5amp 3 level driver, the one on the right is a SST-90 direct drive 3 level.


----------



## supasizefries

I just got Moddoo's triple Cree R2 drop-in and have been playing with it the past few days. This thing is really really bright. :rock: The tint is WG, which is my fav for Crees. Whitest of white to my eyes. On high, I measured about 2.8 A at the tail cap using an IMR 18650 on HIGH. This thing absolutely rips! I don't have any definite lumen measurements but according to my eyeballs it's up there in light output with my DD Mag DSWOI P7. :devil: Here it is in my sleeper L2:





















Beam shots:

Control





Google Earth says trees are approx 40-50 feet away:





Middle curved ventilation duct on the roof is 105 feet away


----------



## Roberts30

supasizefries,
Where did you get the clip? 
I want one :twothumbs


----------



## 13Lites

My 1.5 SolarForce collection:

L2m - Cree R2 7090 XR-E LED





SolarForce tail & head with a SureFire 6P LED body and GITD Turbo speed O-Rings! - Cree XR-E R2-WC LED emitter (0~100% brightness adjustment)


----------



## Panaphonic

Where are solarforce flashlights/parts available?

Do they use type II anodizing on their black flashlights?


----------



## supasizefries

jake25 of solarforcelights.com has them.


----------



## wykeite

Still waiting well over a month for these new bits though:candle:. Flash in the pan maybe.


----------



## supasizefries

I picked up a new head for me L2. I think it'll help keep my triple R2L2 cool. Here it is:


----------



## old4570

supasizefries said:


> I picked up a new head for me L2. I think it'll help keep my triple R2L2 cool. Here it is:



Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## old4570

Well , I thought , if my L2M can run on a single AA , how can I make it 2 x AA , 
So I put on the 18650 extension and Viola , a L2 - 2xAA / 1xAA / 1xCR123A . 
Got to like L2's .


----------



## supasizefries

Hey that's really cool! What drop-in are you using with the 2 AA's?


----------



## old4570

supasizefries said:


> Hey that's really cool! What drop-in are you using with the 2 AA's?



Its a Cree R2 , whats different is the 1A Buck Boost Driver 0.9v - 4.2v input that I swapped in , as I wanted constant output with a CR123A .

1A buck boost drivers are available from DX and KD .


----------



## old4570

L2 belt clip came in the post today .


----------



## Roberts30

Nice pocket clip, be sure to share how it performs/holds up over a little bit of use..


----------



## Black Rose

old4570 said:


> L2 belt clip came in the post today .


I was thinking of getting one of those, but seeing one on the L2, I'm not sure now.


----------



## old4570

Black Rose said:


> I was thinking of getting one of those, but seeing one on the L2, I'm not sure now.



Yeah , not much bling factor ! 
Useful though , allows carry both ways .. Up or down ..
Just slip the the entire clip into your belt for upright carry , if you have a bit of a spare tire , the bezel may defend itself against you 

Some thing to consider ,
or wear it head down , using the clip as intended ..
The correct way is a little tighter , and I dont see it falling of unless its accidentally pulled off , but then you did get a belt pouch with your L2 ? 

Anyhow , If I was going wilderness , Belt Pouch ! around the house / yard the clip is ok , but some serious bush humping / jogging or anything strenuous where you will do a lot of movement , I dont think so , not that I would trust any flashlight with a belt clip in such circumstance .

I paid $5USD Shipped for mine , so I didnt mind buying it . 
I just guess it depends on how badly you want a belt clip for your L2 , push comes to shove , the clip and pouch are about the same money , and if secure carry is all important , the pouch rules .


----------



## outersquare

daimleramg said:


> I dont know if this counts...
> 
> SolarForce A001 kingon bezel, Nailbenders regulated 2.5amp 3 level P7 drop-in, FM 26500 body and talcap, AW's IMR 26500.
> 
> edit...
> 
> Here's the 3 drop-ins I can choose from...
> 
> The one on the left is a P7 with a regulated 2.5amp 3 level driver the one in the middle is a SST-50 with the same regulated 2.5amp 3 level driver, the one on the right is a SST-90 direct drive 3 level.


 

Is the SST-90 much brighter than the P7?


----------



## lennin

My L950m


----------



## [email protected]

Nice picture... a little over the forum limit (800x800) though :thumbsup:


----------



## daimleramg

outersquare said:


> Is the SST-90 much brighter than the P7?


 

The SST-50 is on par with the P7

The SST-90 blows the P7 out of the water


----------



## old4570

The new 3 mode Low voltage pill ... https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/241877

I do like it , when I get another 18650 extension I will have a 1xCR123A or 2xAA light . :thumbsup: 

240+ Lumen on RCR123A and 170+ Lumen on 2xAA  3 modes , and no crazy stuff :twothumbs


----------



## old4570

I was thinking :thinking:

If a L2M + 18650 extension = 2xAA 
Would not a L2 + CR123A extension also = 2xAA 

So you could have , 1xRCR123A + 2xAA 
Or you could have , 1x18650 + 2xAA configuration ...

So CR123A / 18650 and 2xAA for back up .... 
And so it is shown in the picture , silver/black 2xAA on L2M body 
and all black 2xAA on 18650 body . You just have to like that :candle:


----------



## Darkstar*

Nice head on that thing.. What is that?? Does it have some kind of magnification or enhancement lense on it??


----------



## Black Rose

If you are referring to the black light in the post above yours, that is just a crenelated bezel ring that holds the lense in.

The gunmetal light next to it (left) has the non-crenelated bezel ring.


----------



## sygyzy

Are the multiple modes in a Solarforce light a result of the LED drop in or the switch? For example, I have a switch (AI) that causes the light to strobe when I hold it. So does this count as two modes?


----------



## bigchelis

daimleramg said:


> I dont know if this counts...
> 
> 
> SolarForce A001 kingon bezel, Nailbenders regulated 2.5amp 3 level P7 drop-in, FM 26500 body and talcap, AW's IMR 26500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit...
> 
> Here's the 3 drop-ins I can choose from...
> 
> The one on the left is a P7 with a regulated 2.5amp 3 level driver the one in the middle is a SST-50 with the same regulated 2.5amp 3 level driver, the one on the right is a SST-90 direct drive 3 level.


 

Very nice, 

With a Stainless Steel Solarforce ring and UCL lens all your p60 drop-ins tested at 550ish out the front with the same hosts. I know because I sold my 1C fivemega to Nailbender in that configuration for testing.

Also the Moddo tripple made 560 out the front.....:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

Mine was the 4~16v version and MrGman did a regulated power supply check and discovered from 5.5v~16v the power is the same. 2 or 3 18650 cells or 4 cr123 cells.

Regards,
BigC


----------



## Monocrom

sygyzy said:


> Are the multiple modes in a Solarforce light a result of the LED drop in or the switch?


 
It's based on the drop-in. The tailcap switch on the Solarforce L2 model is just an ordinary reverse-clickie.


----------



## [email protected]

The only exception is the "AI tailcap" which adds a second mode of strobe to a single mode light (except that's a G&P product)


----------



## old4570

9 L2's


----------



## Black Rose

old4570 said:


> 9 L2's


I think you need to join Solarforce anonymous


----------



## Kevin1322

Why 9 L2s?  Do you have them placed all over or at least have different drops in them? And what, no tan version?


----------



## old4570

L2micro / XP-E R2 
Top line = L2 + CR123A Extension + 3 mode Low voltage R2 drop in for 2 x AA
L2 5 mode R2 
Grey L2 / 5 mode SSC P7
Black L2 / 5 Mode SSC P7

Bottom Line = L2M + 18650 Extension + Buck Boost R2 for 2 x AA 
L2 / 5 mode MC-E 
L2 / 5 mode R2
L2M / 5 Mode XP-E R2 

Why 9 , because there cheap , body = $15 and unbelievable value for money . 
I can hear the siren song now ................................... 10 ............10 ...... 10 



So 2 x SSC P7
2 x XP-E R2
1 x MC-E
2 x 2AA
2 x Stock R2 

There is still one body that interests me , for a Lego set .. 
I spent my money on a Camillus Jumbo Trapper this week ..
But there is one more L2 I would like for a fully trick body , + the low voltage pill .. You could run , CR123A / 18650 / or 2AA . 
I have to ask my current fav seller if he can put the combo together for me .


----------



## kosPap

old4570 said:


> There is still one body that interests me , for a Lego set ..
> I spent my money on a Camillus Jumbo Trapper this week ..
> But there is one more L2 I would like for a fully trick body , + the low voltage pill .. You could run , CR123A / 18650 / or 2AA .
> I have to ask my current fav seller if he can put the combo together for me .


 
I OBJECt...I had that idea 2 weeks ago and ordered the parts...(I got the order yesterday only to find the critical part being wrong)...Else I would already have posted the pics

I know EXACTLY what you plan to do and i hope you do not beat me to the finish line...

BTW even if I hadn't thought of it..... It is still a *wonderful *lego...

what was that saying? "pervert" minds think alike?


----------



## old4570

kosPap said:


> I OBJECt...I had that idea 2 weeks ago and ordered the parts...(I got the order yesterday only to find the critical part being wrong)...Else I would already have posted the pics
> 
> I know EXACTLY what you plan to do and i hope you do not beat me to the finish line...
> 
> BTW even if I hadn't thought of it..... It is still a *wonderful *lego...
> 
> what was that saying? "pervert" minds think alike?



 Eeeer !  I think thats , great minds think alike !


----------



## old4570

3 x AA 

Yes , every L2 owner can run AA's if they want ..





Pictured is the KD 18650 extension for L2's ..

So why do I like the KD extension - well whats different about it ? 
Thats right the tail cap cant screw down as deep , this means more internal space , and it means you can shove 3 AA's in your light with this extension . 
This means , you can run 3xAA on a stock L2  You dont need a low voltage pill . or a driver swap . 
Again very Dependant on internal space , worked ok for me .. 





I didnt mention this before because I wasnt 100% sure ... Now it seems to be so ...




Pictured is Extension / L2 / L2 2xAA / and L2 3xAA

Just one concern , quality is ?? One was great , the other required fitting , the threads were machined a little tight , so you been told .. 
:twothumbs

So there you go .... LEGO ! :laughing: or L2GO


----------



## kosPap

you are the absolute master...[enter hats-off icon here]

was that your idea? I meant an L2M with TWO 18mm wide extenders and a low voltage drop-in

I will use the hoemamde DX 15880

BTW are you using any sleevves for the AA batts? I intended to bore out plastic pipe fittings


----------



## old4570

For 2xAA =
L2M + 18650 Extension 
L2 [ 18650 ] + CR123A Extension 

For 3xAA = L2 + KD 18650 Extension ..

Yeah , my idea .. I had the parts , + The first one had the buck boost driver .
Then Solarforce brought out the low voltage pill , so I had to have that .

So I just swapped some body tubes around , and 2xAA was a natural .
3xAA is tight , the KD tube allows more internal space making 3xAA possible .
Also 3xAA should be as good as a single 18650 .

Great for L2GO [ Lego ] , great for any emergency situation where you may need to fall back on AA's or where you simply cant run rechargeables any longer .

Yes , some battery slop , but a sleeve of some sort should fix that , the batt slop is not a problem , there is no changing of modes or anything , just a little noise from the batts moving about a little ..

Maybe next month I will order the body I want + Low voltage pill ..
Cr123A / 18650 / 2xAA in one light .. I like that ..
All 2 of my L2M's are bored for CR123A so I cant use them for 18650 ..
So looks like there might be a No10 - That will be it for me , heck , might even have to sell a few to lighten the collection .


----------



## kosPap

starting from your last comment indeed I have already made the pics for selling my old L2M locally.

My idea comes from need actually...There is a good chance I will be relocating for a seasonal job...since I will have to get what fits insude the trunk only one flashlight will be carried. 3-4 rechargable Li-Ions and some primaries
Now what can run a MC-E pill on a 18650 and allow me to use Cr123 and AAs for the a Q5 drop-in?

A L2GO 3-cell solarforce..
great term by the way...

login off now, I am at work...


----------



## old4570

kosPap said:


> starting from your last comment indeed I have already made the pics for selling my old L2M locally.
> 
> My idea comes from need actually...There is a good chance I will be relocating for a seasonal job...since I will have to get what fits insude the trunk only one flashlight will be carried. 3-4 rechargable Li-Ions and some primaries
> Now what can run a MC-E pill on a 18650 and allow me to use Cr123 and AAs for the a Q5 drop-in?
> 
> A L2GO 3-cell solarforce..
> great term by the way...
> 
> login off now, I am at work...



Now what can run a MC-E pill on a 18650 and allow me to use Cr123 and AAs for the a Q5 drop-in? ????

I tried to answer this question , but obviously failed !!


----------



## kosPap

huh? 
Driver: I meant the 15880 @ Q5 when it comes to AA/CR123
The MC-E dropin runs on the suggested by you KD driver

regarding the body, I cannot understand what you mean..you must be aware that Jake25 sells 18mm wide L2Ms...

anyway..good luck with oyur efforts...

PS my God..I have an agronomist here at work the does not understand S**T of what we are saying....
Beautiful CPF jargon!


----------



## Kevin1322

Nice old4570! I got my first L2 a couple of months (because of this thread) ago and it is really nice, though it came with a just a 1 mode and needed to be switched for a multi-mode. How do you like Solarforce multi-modes? This seems to be the light I am refering people to now who want a quality light without the high cost of the premium lights. Just curious, when you lengthen your lights to be able to use AAs, do you find yourself using them more because the batteries are cheeper or less because they are bigger?
:twothumbs


----------



## jake25

I think the L2 is the longest light I would go for, for pocket carry.


----------



## old4570

2xAA is only a tailcap longer .. So I can live with it ..

Im currently using one set up for 2xAA as my house light to see how it goes , this is the first one with the 1A buck boost driver .. 

I prefer CR123A or 18650 [ single cell ] but I like the idea of 2xAA as back up just in case a meteor slams into the earth and thats the end of using rechargeables ... Then your stuck with what ever you could scavenge / or AA's . 

The drop ins I really like from Solarforce ?
I really like the purple 3-4.2v 5 mode R2, very nice ..
Also like the new low voltage 0.8-4.2v 3 mode R2, Ive just ordered another . 
This will be my last L2 .. I,ll stick to doing mods after this ..

A really nice drop in is the SSC P7 , running @ 2 - 2.2Amp , at this current level heat is not such an issue , if you try for the full 2.8A then expect a powerful hand warmer . 

Im going to build another SSC P7 drop in , and see how it runs on 3xAA .. 

Anyhow , my AA experiments have been to see how effective AA could be , how easy to adapt the light , and essentially for people who say that CR123A / 18650 is too expensive or hard to get ..

And then there are those that just are AA fans .. Also for travelers , who would like a usable light .. and easy to obtain batteries .

Im currently using rechargeable AA's in my L2 , so the voltage is a little lower than with Alkalines , but so far it runs just fine .. 
3xAA I would guess is going to be more or less the same as using a 18650 . 
So far 2xAA has been working just fine , and Im trying to run down the batteries to where output drops severely .

So far Im very pleased , Either the Low voltage drop in from Solarforce or a 1A buck boost driver from KD/DX , seems to be just the ticket .. 

Bottom line is , its just nice to have the option . 
If due to space or weight or what ever I was left with the choice of two lights , It might have to be two L2's for L2GO . [ LEGO ] 
Im just waiting for my last L2 with low voltage pill now ..




L2M 1A Buck Boost Driver + 18650 KD extension / 2xAA .. Using it as much as possible .


----------



## Black Rose

jake25 said:


> I think the L2 is the longest light I would go for, for pocket carry.


I originally bought my L2 thinking it would be a good EDC size, not realizing it was larger than it appeared in the photos 

They aren't huge, but they are not front pocket lights IMO, unless you wear "pants of 20 men". 
I think they are great as holster or back pocket lights.

I have 4 L2 style lights (2 Solarforce & 2 Spiderfire) so something about them appeals to me.


----------



## kosPap

Hi all!....
that Solarforce L2 18mm bored tubes is the best idea to up the sales....

old4570 call his system L2GO meaning Lego, but to me it stands for L2toGo...

I started assembling this kit when I first got wiff of the DX 15880 buck/boost driver...Aas in a Surefire is tempting! Then I made an MC-E module with the KD 1845 driver and suddenly I needed a 18650 host...
Then Jake came with his store and 18mm 1-cell extenders...So one can buy an L2M with extra tubes and run ANY battery...

So here is my L2GO KIT








Sorry for the color mismatch....there was some miscommunication when I ordered.

And here are the parts with the switches to be carried







Surefire Z41, Ultrafire C1 reverse clickie, and “Spiderfire” copy modded to forward clickie.

And this is the rest of the kit....







3.6V and HO-9 Xenon bulbs, AAs in PVC sleeves, DX 15880 pill, DX 15880 modded in single stage, Dereelight 3SM, MC-E pill. And a good load of batts

This kit has its place (well we got to rationalize our purchases, don’t we?). This is going to be the only big flashlight I am gonna get when I relocate for a seasonal contract. That and my EDC lights, plus an MX-Power CR123 that accepts P60 pills and will ride in a funny pack that I use in work. There is one more Dx15880 pill in there so there are so many redundant options....

Big thanks to Jake25 and 4570 for the leads....Kostas


----------



## old4570

:candle: Nice L2GO :thumbsup:


----------



## PCC

I just joined the Solarforce club. I bought one of the last of Jake25's Scratch & Dent hosts to use as a weapon-mounted light. I had bought a Dereelight 1SD Q5 drop-in module earlier this year when they were still pushing 1 amp as opposed to the 1.2 amps that they currently push so I put that into my new host. The plan was to make a tight-fitting battery spacer to use as a recoil stopper and run one CR123 battery in it but I have some unprotected 18650 cells laying around that would never be used anywhere else so I put them to use. The 1SD has a built-in low-voltage cutoff meant to be used with Li-Ion cells and the L2 takes an 18650 just fine so it works out perfectly. I used the bezel from my SureFire G3 on this as I could use the aluminum bezel on the plastic G3 and the Solarforce, being a weapon light, will rarely be turned on for extended periods of time. The only problem I've run into is that the drop-in rattles in the host with the bezel cranked all the way down, regardless if I use the Solarforce or the G3 bezel on it so I chucked it into the mill and counter-bored the open end of the G3 bezel by about 1 X 1 mm (didn't measure before nor after) and now it's a tight rattle-free fit. No need for aluminum foil. I checked it and it would appear that I really needed to cut it down by about .5mm to make it work but no one would see it so it's fine. Pictures tomorrow...


----------



## kosPap

hmmm did you use the outer spring....

in my experience there are 2 variations on the module socket of the soalrforce bodies...

One requires the spring and another does not, but it needs a ring placed at thye bottom of the reflector around the pill threads. You can cut the first coil of the outer spring and you are GTG...


----------



## PCC

Okay, no pictures, yet. Gotta work out the details about a picture host, first.

No, I did not use the metal spring. I figured that the spring would not do a good job of conducting the heat away from the emitter to the aluminum body so I went for the full ring of contact at the reflector/body interface. I'm now thinking that the aluminum foil trick may be needed here to try to move the heat away closer to the pill instead of all the way at the end of the reflector. We'll see, but, as I stated before, this is going onto a weapon that will rarely be used so I may be stressing over nothing. It does get warm after running continuously for about 5-10 minutes.

I will say that the 1SD drop-in being pushed by 3.7 V puts out a nice, bright beam! It's brighter than any other light I have currently but, I'm guessing, not over 200 lumens.


----------



## kosPap

indeed...now the foil thing is down around the reflector...the outer spring goes around the pill..different things...


----------



## Jakarta

Can someone please help me point out where I can get the yellow/red/orange/white silicone O-ring (GITD?) and the multi-coloured rubber boot for the tailcaps?

Have googled, but there were too many links to sort out.

Thanks...


----------



## kosPap

dealextreme.com & Kaidomain.com under their DIY flashlight section


----------



## Jakarta

kosPap said:


> dealextreme.com & Kaidomain.com under their DIY flashlight section



ThankU!!
Have placed my order for said O-Ring and rubber clicky cover with DX...


----------



## Winx

Hard anodized L2P (professional) is available from itc_shop at ebay. I ordered one :sick2:. Looks nice but I'm not sure is it possible to make a forward clicky mod.

Here's a few pictures of my SS L2M with a flat bezel ring and lanyard. Nothing special, maybe a little weird looking. The head and the bezel ring needs little more polishing.


----------



## kosPap

Winx said:


> Hard anodized L2P (professional) is available from itc_shop at ebay. I ordered one :sick2:. Looks nice but I'm not sure is it possible to make a forward clicky mod.


 
that mods are my infatuation...what do you mean by that? you cannot find a similar tailcap or that you cannot mod the innards? Hard to believe Solarforce changed the yailcap parts/layout just for this light


----------



## Winx

kosPap said:


> that mods are my infatuation...what do you mean by that? you cannot find a similar tailcap or that you cannot mod the innards? Hard to believe Solarforce changed the yailcap parts/layout just for this light



Hmm maybe I talked too soon. I had a doubt that the collar, neck, sleeve, or whatever it is called, could be too short to put a forward clicky. That's the case with a stainless steel L2M. The gap between the tailcap and the body would be too big and the o-ring doesn't reach the collar of the tailcap. I don't believe this is a problem with L2P.

I'll report back when I get the light. Itc_shop sent it yesterday.


----------



## kosPap

well I will be waiting to see its compatibility...

BTW installing a forward switch does not rob of any space if you you a rubber bootie that has the inside post/nipple removed...

hmm from your words I understand that you are talking about the S3/S4 tailcaps, don't you?


----------



## Winx

kosPap said:


> well I will be waiting to see its compatibility...
> 
> BTW installing a forward switch does not rob of any space if you you a rubber bootie that has the inside post/nipple removed...
> 
> hmm from your words I understand that you are talking about the S3/S4 tailcaps, don't you?



No, I don't have a S3 or S4. I was writing about the short stainless tailcap of my L2M. Talking about L2P tailcap modification was an assumption.

About the stainless tailcap... I tried one KD forward clicky PCB (I have a few "spare" ones) and rubber boot without nipple and it was a few millimeters too long. Maybe it's possible to use grinded McClicky so the retainer ring slides deeper toward the switch.


----------



## ironhorse

If I were to get a solarforce L2, and wanted to use a M30 drop in, is there a short body tube available or would I have to use a dummy cell? 
I have been debating getting one, but I don't think I want a 2 cell light. I am used to carrying one cell lights.


----------



## old4570

ironhorse said:


> If I were to get a solarforce L2, and wanted to use a M30 drop in, is there a short body tube available or would I have to use a dummy cell?
> I have been debating getting one, but I don't think I want a 2 cell light. I am used to carrying one cell lights.


 
L2M  If your just looking for a host .


----------



## Roberts30

old4570 said:


> L2M If your just looking for a host .


 Looks like a nice deal! I may just have to get another


----------



## old4570

Roberts30 said:


> Looks like a nice deal! I may just have to get another


 
Yeah , at that price , I had to order one , just to see .
I will most likely swap in a 1A Buck Boost driver for the long run .


----------



## Kevin1322

old4570 said:


> L2M If your just looking for a host .


 

Or, for the same price you could do a little more eye candy. :thumbsup:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.24350

Don't have one, but may have to, haha.


----------



## Roberts30

Kevin1322 said:


> Or, for the same price you could do a little more eye candy. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.24350
> 
> Don't have one, but may have to, haha.


 Very, Very nice :twothumbs


----------



## kosPap

*P60 with TIR & 18500 in L2M...EASY*

hi all! ...Yesterday I installed a Cree TIR optic in a P60 module....(maybe it was from DX or KD and it is the narrow beam kind)







The optic clips on the XR-E tight enough....






I had to clip the optic "feet" at half width to clear the solder pads of the boards (see the arrow)






*A BIG advantage* is that there it is shorter than a standard drop-in...Using a 17500/18500 in a L2M 2009 body is comfy...No stressing on the batt..

So there is more room for mods like the Zero Body L2, or the 3AA in a 4 cell body

*The NEXT Advantage* is that there is an expected increase in total output...

_________ Lux @ Box
Reflector_____ 397
Optics_______ 542

Board was a DX3256 3.6-9V 750-800mA, running on the AW 17500 pictured. In my box the 200 lumens OTF application score 480+
and this time the module had decreased performance (as expected) due to the 1 x Li-Ion cell....After lunch I will maesure some more batt combinations...

...and finding an MC-E optic or putting a hard driven XPG there? *Priceless*

enjoy, Kostas


----------



## Drewfus2101

Wow, good info kosPap. 

I would be slightly concerned with the reduced heatsinking ability of that mod though. But it would be a small concern. 

Any way to modify the reflector to keep it on there, and use the optic as well? 

Either way, this is a good mod. I'll just have to pick up some AW 18500 batteries.


----------



## kosPap

we;; if you gring enough from the reflector interior surface...then you'l have an almost-malkoff

Your concerns about heat transfer are valid...I will see hot it goes.

BTW...this setup requires one the strong thick springs that are found in the various modules...Mainly for positive contact...


----------



## barnefko

Hi thought i just post some pictures of the cheapo DX L2m i just received:

The light makes an overal good impression and feel solid in hand.
The knurling is not really agressive but ok. As far as i can see is this a good version of the L2m. 
The switch module has a reverse clickie inside, as far as the quality of the switch assembly is concerned - i can't say very much about it - the future will tell. 
The dropin is of course NOT a genuine SF dropin, its the usual 1-mode "Super bright R2" module from DX.
The Head is fully lego-able with my G2, and the Tailcaps fits also (see pictures. The G2 switch is not working on the L2m. An ultrafire RCR123 rattles in the body

All in all its a good little host or organ donor for 14.99$


----------



## Zeruel

Barnefko, your pics don't show up... :duh2:


----------



## barnefko

sorry - got it now. enjoy


----------



## Kevin1322

Hey kosPap, 

I can't find the Cree TIR optic for the P60 module. Where did you get it. I sure would like to try one. Thanks.


----------



## kosPap

sorry do not remember what it was...it was either from Kaidomain or dealextreme...it was sold as one..dx has many 10-packs...

I will buy one more and when i will find the sku number I will PM you


----------



## csshih

I am checking out the L2p [email protected] sbflashlights.com managed to obtain for me, and I really like the matte look, and also the new clip you can get.


picture emphasis on clip:





more emphasis on body: it is shinier in the pics than in real life.


----------



## shark_za

barnefko said:


> Hi thought i just post some pictures of the cheapo DX L2m i just received:



First one I have head of in the hands of a CPF'r. 

Is this a genuine body? Can the body unscrew from the head? 
If you look inside do you see the ridge/gap showing its a 2-piece body?


----------



## Black Rose

csshih said:


> and also the new clip you can get.


That's a much better looking clip than the first one they came out with.


----------



## barnefko

shark_za said:


> Is this a genuine body?


 
Hard to tell as this is my first SF. But the threads are fine, the quality seems ok and the p60's have a snug fit.



shark_za said:


> Can the body unscrew from the head?


 
As seen in the pictures. Can't be more unscrewed than this.



shark_za said:


> If you look inside do you see the ridge/gap showing its a 2-piece body?


 
Not quite sure what you mean.

[URL="http://img237.imageshack.us/i/sf1ed.jpg/"]

[/URL]


----------



## USACelt

barnefko said:


> Hi thought i just post some pictures of the cheapo DX L2m i just received:
> 
> The light makes an overal good impression and feel solid in hand.
> The knurling is not really agressive but ok. As far as i can see is this a good version of the L2m.
> The switch module has a reverse clickie inside, as far as the quality of the switch assembly is concerned - i can't say very much about it - the future will tell.
> The dropin is of course NOT a genuine SF dropin, its the usual 1-mode "Super bright R2" module from DX.
> The Head is fully lego-able with my G2, and the Tailcaps fits also (see pictures. The G2 switch is not working on the L2m. An ultrafire RCR123 rattles in the body
> 
> All in all its a good little host or organ donor for 14.99$


 Just curious, but is that a synthetic head on your G2 ?
Mine has a regular metal 6P head. Also my G2 parts won't switch with my Solarforce L2M.


----------



## PCC

The G2s have a Nitrolon bezel. The G2Ls have an aluminum bezel.

I tried the tail cap from my G3 on my L2 and it does not work. The L2 tail cap on my G3 does not work, neither. I think with the L2 tail cap on the G3 the cap does not thread down far enough to make contact with the steel sleeve of the G3 while the G3 tail cap does not work because the button inside of it is making contact with the anodizing, which does not conduct. I can sand down the anodizing and it should work but I have different plans for my L2.


----------



## Monocrom

csshih said:


> I am checking out the L2p [email protected] sbflashlights.com managed to obtain for me, and I really like the matte look, and also the new clip you can get...


 
Can the new clips be positioned for bezel-up carry as well?


----------



## Kevin1322

kosPap said:


> sorry do not remember what it was...it was either from Kaidomain or dealextreme...it was sold as one..dx has many 10-packs...
> 
> I will buy one more and when i will find the sku number I will PM you


 
I didn't see them either place, but I certainly could have overseen them. Thanks kosPap


----------



## old4570

Arrived today ! DX L2M 

$14.15 USD Shipped :twothumbs

The driver is a little iffy , Im going to swap in a 1A buck boost driver .

0.75A returns 170-180Lumen . 

This is the single mode version . [ Hmmm , driver swap  ]


----------



## Winx

Here's the stuff I used for a L2P forward click switch mod:






- Spiderfire X03 rubber boot (little lower than original rubber boot)
- Washer from L2P tailcap
- Plastic frame (maybe from Spiderfire tailcap)
- Long spring from X03 tailcap
- Switch PCB from Ultrafire (fake Solarforce) tailstanding tailcap
- KD forward clicky switch

With these I get a small gap between the tailcap and the body. Unfortunately not enough for a lanyard ring.






Btw my light is from the first batch with scratches inside the head.


----------



## csshih

Monocrom said:


> Can the new clips be positioned for bezel-up carry as well?



there's no place to put the clip elsewhere, so, no.

on a side note, I'm really amused with the lego capabilities


----------



## kosPap

sorry man but thsi us UGLY...maybe one of the ugliest legos...

but from the looks of it the output may be scary...


----------



## csshih

kosPap said:


> sorry man but thsi us UGLY...maybe one of the ugliest legos...
> 
> but from the looks of it the output may be scary...


Yeah, I made that lego as a joke. 
EO-13.. 700 lumens of roasting incan goodness. :nana:


----------



## Rjkpsmith

Hey Csshih, interesting setup there - it is nice to see the d36 turbo head on a Solarforce. I'm curious as to what tailcap you are using with the EO-13, as I am considering getting something similar myself and am not sure if the standard Solarforce reverse clicky would handle the current. Any opinions on that would be great... Also how does the EO-13 compare in terms of output and throw to some of the other large multi-die lights you have reviewed? It would be awesome if you could add some photos of a few high-powered Incans to your beamshots thread. :thumbsup: 

Hehe, sorry for all the questions - but seeing picture that has started my mind racing with a whole new array of Lego options...


----------



## csshih

Rjkpsmith said:


> Hey Csshih, interesting setup there - it is nice to see the d36 turbo head on a Solarforce. I'm curious as to what tailcap you are using with the EO-13, as I am considering getting something similar myself and am not sure if the standard Solarforce reverse clicky would handle the current.
> I'm unsure as to what current the tailcap is rated to.. I'll see if I can find that out later today.
> 
> Any opinions on that would be great... Also how does the EO-13 compare in terms of output and throw to some of the other large multi-die lights you have reviewed? It would be awesome if you could add some photos of a few high-powered Incans to your beamshots thread. :thumbsup:
> I'll try to get them up soon, but I've been really busy lately.
> 
> Hehe, sorry for all the questions - but seeing picture that has started my mind racing with a whole new array of Lego options...
> Oh no! what have I done!!


see above


----------



## old4570

Well , I converted the L2M from DX to 2xAA with the 18650 extension and a 1A buck boost driver .. 

Unfortunately something is wrong , its only doing about 640mAh measured at the tail .
This is either a LED or driver problem . Now is it a problem , or a nice turn of events .

On low it draws about 20mAh , medium 200mAh and on high 640mAh . So if anything on 2xAA I have a light with very good run time , and more than enough output to see with at all levels . I also tried it with the Lantern , and it was just fine , in fact dare I say perfect .

@ 20mAh with say 2000mAh capacity batts your looking at around 100hours of run time , and more than enough light to say light up a 4/5 man tent so you can see whats going on . And with such low current draw , running on high for extended periods should not be a problem .

Still I feel that this might be a faulty driver . So how long it will last ?


----------



## Tony Hanna

old4570 said:


> Well , I converted the L2M from DX to 2xAA with the 18650 extension and a 1A buck boost driver ..
> 
> Unfortunately something is wrong , its only doing about 640mAh measured at the tail .
> This is either a LED or driver problem . Now is it a problem , or a nice turn of events .



Is that driver a DX SKU#15880? If so, I've got one on the way and should be able to post current measurements for comparison when it gets here.


----------



## old4570

This one 

Usually pumps 1A to the LED , this is a first ! or around 1.2A or more measured at the tail .


----------



## kosPap

old4570 said:


> Still I feel that this might be a faulty driver . So how long it will last ?


 
my latest batches from DX output 550mA to the LED...close enough for your 640 tail reading...

this is not a first with DX...happened with teh 7882 drivers too...used to be 700mA now they are 350A...

this is either a change of specs issue or the manufacturer uses parts taht are easier available, like a lot of different sense resistors

Edit..I will buy some from KD just before they are not lsited anymore.....


----------



## Andyy




----------



## old4570

Took a long time : My CR123A / 18650 / 2xAA / Solarforce L2 with 3 mode low voltage pill .


----------



## bestcounsel

Im really liking that new clip...does jake take paypal? I pm him and did not get an answer.


----------



## Black Rose

bestcounsel said:


> Im really liking that new clip...does jake take paypal? I pm him and did not get an answer.


I agree, the new clip is so much better than the first one they came out with.

Yes, Jake takes PayPal.


----------



## Black Rose




----------



## old4570

Left to right .

CR123A/2xAA Low current R2 
CR123A/18650/2xAA Fact low voltage 3 mode R2
R2 5 mode 4.2v
XP-G R5 2xAA/CR123A
SSC P7
SSC P7
MC-E
R2 Fact low voltage 3 mode 
XP-G R5 
L2M R2 
L2micro XP-E R2


----------



## Black Rose

Someone likes Solarforce lights 

Nice collection :thumbsup:


----------



## rje58

*Re: Show your Solarforce - large photo*

I have several Solarforce lights, but here is my first - and still my favorite, a stock L2 to which I added a stainless bezel, lanyard loop and black lanyard:






I know my Solarforce L2-P is a 'better' light, but this is my sentimental favorite and still the one that resides on my nightstand in case something goes bump in the night. I have a brand new SF 6P that is a shelf queen - this and my SF Nitrolon G2 are my 'users'.


----------



## kosPap

kosPap said:


> my latest batches from DX output 550mA to the LED...close enough for your 640 tail reading...
> 
> this is not a first with DX...happened with teh 7882 drivers too...used to be 700mA now they are 350A...
> 
> this is either a change of specs issue or the manufacturer uses parts taht are easier available, like a lot of different sense resistors
> 
> Edit..I will buy some from KD just before they are not lsited anymore.....


 

I am veering more of the particlular thread topic but it got to be done and will become relevant later on...

I received the KD version of the driver....BUMMER! I measured even lower output
With Cree XRE
2xAA: 400mA out
CR123: 500mA out
Li-Ion: 800mA out
With Cree XPG
2xAA: 500mA out
CR123: 600mA out
Li-Ion: 900mA out

9out of memory, sorry)

Old4570 since you have such a conversion and the Genuine Solarforce, could you run some comparison in the various levels?


----------



## old4570

Bad Buck boost driver / R2 

Dry cell 2xAA

Hi 0.65A / Med 0.16A / Lo 0.02A

Rechargeable AA

Hi 0.83A / Med 0.22A / Lo 0.02A

CR123A

Hi 0.70A / Med 0.18A / 0.02A

Good Buck boost driver / XP-G R5

Dry AA
Hi 1.4A / Med 0.43A / Lo 0.04A
CR123A
Hi 1.36A / Med 0.33A / Lo 0.04A


----------



## kosPap

thanks..those are tailcap measurments, aren't they? 

will save and compare to mine...


----------



## leukos

csshih said:


> I am checking out the L2p [email protected] sbflashlights.com managed to obtain for me, and I really like the matte look, and also the new clip you can get.
> 
> 
> picture emphasis on clip:


 
I would be interested in purchasing one of these clips if they ever become available separately.


----------



## old4570

kosPap said:


> thanks..those are tailcap measurments, aren't they?
> 
> will save and compare to mine...


 
Yes , measured @ the tail .


----------



## bogeymachine

leukos said:


> I would be interested in purchasing one of these clips if they ever become available separately.



jake25 is selling them at sbflashlights.com


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Putting ice-blu trits in mine, 1 on each side even with the flat face. They will be mounted in that rounded part of the neck just below the hex ring. Anybody else have good proven spots for trits?


----------



## old4570

Solarforce L2i / Takes 3xAAA + I made a CR123A converter for myself some time ago , will not fit a 18650 .


----------



## kosPap

lenghtwise you mean...how about a 18500..pretty sure it will


----------



## old4570

yes a 18500 will fit ...

I took out the single mode low Voltage pill and put it one with a 1A buck boost driver and 5 modes ...

A very nice light for non-flashaholics I would say .
Just got out from Hospital so will do a full test ASAP .


----------



## Hugo2x

Desert tan Solarforce + Nichia UV


----------



## old4570

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/252648
Posted a review on the L2i ... 
:tinfoil:


----------



## pabst

I just got a L2/L2M kit from ITC on ebay. besides the rubber on the clicky being cracked out of the box the only other problem i has with it is that the L2M body will only work with a recharable 123A battery. i tried surefire, streamlight, duracell and energized CR123A batteries and nothing.:thinking:

anyone else experience this problem?


----------



## old4570

Depending on the drop in , Wont run on Primaries ...
If you wish to run Primaries you need to ask for the low voltage drop in 0.8v-4.2v


----------



## rje58

That's the issue - voltage! I don't know why they sell the kits on eBay with an L2 body and a L2m body, but the dropin won't work with both! only the L2 at 2xCR123. Old4570 is right, you've got to get a special low voltage dropin if you want to go 1xCR123.



old4570 said:


> Depending on the drop in , Wont run on Primaries ...
> If you wish to run Primaries you need to ask for the low voltage drop in 0.8v-4.2v


----------



## pabst

thanks. that makes sense. they never had specs on the drop-in on the ebay page and the drop-in it self has no specs. so excuse my ignorance, but what voltage do you think the drop-in have is? 3.6+?

as you said that is weird that they would include that drop-in with that kit. i don't know about ITC. i have ordered 3 items from them and each one had some problem.


----------



## Black Rose

I've ordered from them a couple of times (L2P) and the only issue I have had is that the Air Mail package takes about 3 weeks to arrive. 
Must be using a Cessna


----------



## old4570

Most of the Solarforce Pills start @ 3v , since primaries are 3v you will most likely find that they wont power up at all . 

If you use rechargeable CR123A's [ 3.7v ] that go 4.2v fully charged , you will find the 3v cut of a nice feature . 

But if you want a LEGO pill , definitely ask for the 0.08v - 4.2v pill , and I would highly recommend the 3 mode one .


----------



## csshih

Hugo2x said:


> Desert tan Solarforce + Nichia UV



ok.. I'll bite.. where's the nichia UV from?


----------



## rje58

The dropins that come with the ITC DIY kits are stated by ITC to be 3.7v-8.4v. Anything in that range should have no problems.



pabst said:


> thanks. that makes sense. they never had specs on the drop-in on the ebay page and the drop-in it self has no specs. so excuse my ignorance, but what voltage do you think the drop-in have is? 3.6+?
> 
> as you said that is weird that they would include that drop-in with that kit. i don't know about ITC. i have ordered 3 items from them and each one had some problem.


----------



## pabst

well i feel a little bad, i am knocking ITC a little, when i ordered that kit from flashlight_express.  although i did order the solarforce A001 head from ITC and they forgot to include the low profile bezel. and the T4 kit headlamp didn't work. 

i sometimes wonder about the quality control from those hong kong dealers.


----------



## Black Rose

They are just resellers....they have no contol over the quality of the gear they sell, unless they have some ties to the factory.


----------



## rje58

Even with the .8v-4.2v you have to be careful... 2xCR123 can make them go 



old4570 said:


> But if you want a LEGO pill , definitely ask for the 0.08v - 4.2v pill , and I would highly recommend the 3 mode one .


----------



## old4570

rje58 said:


> Even with the .8v-4.2v you have to be careful... 2xCR123 can make them go



Deff single CR123A or single 18650 use or 2xAA or 1xAA .
Im currently running a 3 mode 0.8v - 4.2v pill in my L2i with a single AA .
Very nice . 

But dont go over 4.2 / 4.5 with the low voltage pills or  may be on the cards .


----------



## Kevin1322

I can't find a silver 1xCR123 extension tube anywhere, SF or other brand, that will work with SF L2 and like flashlights. :sigh: 
Can anyone help me out? Thanks.


----------



## kosPap

isn't L2 an E-series light?

that will be hard...

go to teh custom/mod section and see if Fivemega has made one.

in the marketplace there is a thread iunder the dealers section for the sale of the Vital gear parts
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=208543


----------



## Black Rose

jake25 (sbflashlights.com) only has the black ones.

I also checked the big Solarforce dealer on eBay, and all of their extenders (or conventors as they call them) are black as well.


----------



## Kevin1322

I was thinking that it was a "C" series light like that of the Surefire 6P, but I could certainly be wrong. I have seen the 1xcr123 body extender in the grey also, as well as the 18650 body extender in grey and in silver. I'm pretty sure I also saw a SF L2m (maybe not a genuine one though) in silver (not ss) and it had a cr123 body extension that came with it. You'd think they would be out there. I haven't looked for them under "converters." I'll try looking for them that way too. Thanks.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*4AA Solarforce?*

What parts would I order to make a 4AA Solarforce with a P60-size head? If tubes come in two diameters, the thinner, the better.


----------



## old4570

2xAA = CR123 + 18650 extension or 18650 + CR123A extension .

So double that = 3x18650 or two 18650 extensions added to a 18650 body . 

I will try it some time today .


----------



## old4570

4xAA L2


----------



## old4570

AAaaaaaaand before anyone asks for it , 6xAA L2 pictured with a standard L2 .






And yes I actually stuffed 6 AA's in there to be sure ..

18650 body + 3 18650 extensions + CR123A extension = 6xAA


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

Thanks, old4570!


----------



## Monocrom

old4570 said:


> AAaaaaaaand before anyone asks for it , 6xAA L2 pictured with a standard L2 ...


 
I have this sudden urge to play stickball. :thumbsup:


----------



## kosPap

damn old4570, you made a flashlight that really deserves the name i had reserved from my 3x18650 hotwire setup...

Sarissa...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarissa

good job...
and BTW happy holidays to all SLF owners


----------



## andyw513

Here's my collection so far, still haven't got the coin to get the new Solarforce. Starting from the left, my tan/sand L2 host, my EDC black L2 with stainless pocket clip, my "Tactical" L2 with upgraded tailcap, upgraded bezel and one 18650, my L1200, and the L1000.





Here are the L2's by themselves...





And then the L1200 and L1000 to show similarities and differences. L1200 is first...


----------



## andyw513

I should have put this on one post, but what I have here for those that are curious are some beamshots and spills of both the L2 and the L1200.

I'll start with the L2 doing a ceiling bounce...






Now here is the L1200's turn...also notice how the shape of the hot spot is oblong and oval, as compared to the L2's circular spot...






Here is a poor-quality beamshot of an L2 Cree drop-in scanning an open field...






And now the L1200...






I understand these are poor quality shot pictures, but it illustrates the pattern and throw quality of two economical flashlights.


----------



## alfreddajero

Nice little collection Andy......i plan on getting a Solarforce light soon, since im not the owner of one as of yet.


----------



## andyw513

alfreddajero said:


> Nice little collection Andy......i plan on getting a Solarforce light soon, since im not the owner of one as of yet.



I heard that, I think Jake still has www.sbflashlights.com running, his L2's are available in AA, AAA, 123a, and 18650's, so you have plenty of options with it.


----------



## alfreddajero

Yes i have been there......dont worry bud i plan on getting one soon.


----------



## old4570

Some Solarforce tailcaps . 

Just to compare :


----------



## Black Rose

How do you like the S5 tailcap?


----------



## old4570

Black Rose said:


> How do you like the S5 tailcap?



Purely from a functional point of view , the S1 is the best , I have both forward and reverse clicky S1's .

It looks trick , has little internal space , cant be used on the Micro as the threads start to deep , is a little bulky .

But then if you wanted a defensive bezel like tail cap , then I guess its ok . 
I made the purchase with hopes I could use it on the micro but no such luck .
I would love to see much smaller version [ modified S1 ? ] 

Both the S4 and S5 are bulky on a L2 , a smaller tailcap thats bling would be far better , but then its apples and oranges .

I just took the S5 apart , and the switch is massive , no wonder there is so little room inside . I reckon I should be able swap in another switch no problem and gain maybe 5mm + . But it still would not work with the micro . 

Post a picture of the internals shortly .


----------



## old4570

There is one more niggly thing : the cap seems to be fully anodized , this means the tail cap needs to screw down till the back part of the flashlight body makes contact with the retaining ring before completing the circuit . 

If you put the lanyard ring on , it wont make contact , and effectively the tail switch is dead . 

A little annoying .


----------



## Black Rose

Thanks for the feedback. That switch is huge.


----------



## Norm

old4570 said:


> There is one more niggly thing : the cap seems to be fully anodized , this means the tail cap needs to screw down till the back part of the flashlight body makes contact with the retaining ring before completing the circuit .
> 
> If you put the lanyard ring on , it wont make contact , and effectively the tail switch is dead .
> 
> A little annoying .


A lot of people would see that as an advantage having tail cap lock out.


----------



## old4570

Yep . just a quarter turn open , and its dead . 
So I guess that is lock out ,


----------



## old4570

More bling for your L2 = Cigar ring ! 











 

 









The cigar ring is such a tight fit , you need to remove the O-ring to get it on , but then the O-ring acts as a retainer and the Cigar Ring wont fall off or go walk about on you . 
Its bling , and I like it ! Goes well with a SS bezel .


----------



## rje58

Sorry if I missed it, but where are these available...?



old4570 said:


> More bling for your L2 = Cigar ring !
> 
> The cigar ring is such a tight fit , you need to remove the O-ring to get it on , but then the O-ring acts as a retainer and the Cigar Ring wont fall off or go walk about on you .
> Its bling , and I like it ! Goes well with a SS bezel .


----------



## old4570

rje58 said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but where are these available...?



Here is where mine came from


----------



## kosPap

hmmm I already have one in order but now I see it is smaller than I thought..


----------



## old4570

Check out the grip ring . Helps stabilize the light in your hand .


----------



## andyw513

That grip is pretty nice, nice bezel on the front as well. I've been wanting to get the "cigar ring" as everybody calls it, but maybe if a nice p60 drop-in with my unused tan/sand L2 host will persuade me to get one.


----------



## jackaloop




----------



## Triac

old4570,
If I missed this in an earlier post, I apologize in advance. The "cigar ring" shown here and referenced in a previous post is the somewhat triangular stainless steel ring, correct? What is the white ring just below it in this photo. Is this a separate item a "grip ring"? Am interested in what it is and where you got it. Also, have you found this to be the best combination thus far for a cigar grip/grip ring solution for the Solarforce L2/L2m bodies? 

(BTW, I have followed your posts for a while now and you always seem to be at the cutting edge; pushing the envelope with lego-ing and options with this brand. Just want to say, "Thank You!", for sharing all your knowledge, experience and photos! :thumbsup: For that matter, a great big "Thanks!" for all the CPFers that take the time to share their experiences and collections!) :twothumbs



old4570 said:


> Check out the grip ring . Helps stabilize the light in your hand .


----------



## old4570

Yes . 

The S4 tail clicky has a cigar ring built in , but is negated by the size of the clicky itself , too large . 

Solarforce should make a tail clicky about the same size as the S1 , with a cigar ring built in , that would be nice .

The white synthetic [ Rubber ? ] ring helps , gives grip and stability . 

Now , where to get it ! 

If your on your computer , which you should be , check out the wheel on your wheel mouse !!! :nana: Ha..ha..ha !!! 
Yes its the rubber [ ? ] ring on your wheel mouse , so if you have a junk mouse lying around , there is your grip ring . 

Just pull the wheel out , and peel the rubber ring of it . That easy .


----------



## Triac

oo:...No kidding!!! I know I have several stashed away (one of the few +'s of being a hoarder of sorts)...now if I can just find what box I left them in...:thinking: Another great example of thinking "outside the box". Thanks! :twothumbs


----------



## Linger

Triac said:


> I have followed your posts for a while now and you always seem to be at the cutting edge





old4570 said:


> The white synthetic [ Rubber ? ] ring helps , gives grip and stability....if you have a junk mouse lying around...Just pull the wheel out , and peel the rubber ring of it . That easy .


Brilliant. Cutting edge indeed...lovecpf


----------



## old4570

Thank you :wave:

I need more mice ! [ Never thought I would say that ] , so I can get more rubber rings ..

No reason you could not use more than one , it's just that I only had the one . 
I could see where two would be good , one where it is now and another just behind the head on the battery tube .


----------



## old4570

Lets talk wheels : The rubber ring near the cigar ring is from a Laser Mouse , they have more of a mag wheel , which is probably what you want .

The other one is from a optical mouse , and has a narrower wheel and rubber ring which is maybe less pleasing to the eye ...

So you may want the MAG wheel from a laser mouse ... 
Hope this helps !


----------



## Triac

old4570 said:


> Lets talk wheels : The rubber ring near the cigar ring is from a Laser Mouse , they have more of a mag wheel , which is probably what you want .
> 
> The other one is from a optical mouse , and has a narrower wheel and rubber ring which is maybe less pleasing to the eye ...
> 
> So you may want the MAG wheel from a laser mouse ...
> Hope this helps !


 
It helps!...and for those of us ruthlessly scavenging and harvesting mouse parts, the older MS Intellimouse models that have the removable heavy rubber ball underneath for tracking are a bust. I found 3 of these type in one storage box and was hopeful, however, their gray rubber scrolling wheels are NOT designed to be removed...at least not intact. Not only is their hole only 8 mm in diameter, the rubber of the wheel is also molded INTO 8 parallel channels cut into both faces of its hard plastic disk core. :shakehead Sooooo, the hunt resumes now for LASER mouse/mice MAG wheels for my Solarforce L's.  (What's next? A Hurst Shifter to change modes?)


----------



## old4570




----------



## joshconsulting

Sadly, I'm selling it on the marketplace to buy a DBS. It's an awesome light, but my insatiable desire for new toys has convinced me I now want a superthrower


----------



## old4570

I went shopping for a mouse today , to replace the faulty one I had [ wheel no longer worked for scrolling ] and all I could think about was the wheel , make sure its nice and wide , I found a Dell mouse , black wheel , nice .... cant wait for it to break .


----------



## Triac

old4570 said:


> I went shopping for a mouse today , to replace the faulty one I had [ wheel no longer worked for scrolling ] and all I could think about was the wheel , make sure its nice and wide , I found a Dell mouse , black wheel , nice .... cant wait for it to break .


This definitely goes under the category, "You know you're a flashaholic when...". I give that new Dell mouse a month, tops...then, [insert Dell mouse in place of horse...]


----------



## Monocrom

old4570 said:


> I went shopping for a mouse today , to replace the faulty one I had [ wheel no longer worked for scrolling ] and all I could think about was the wheel , make sure its nice and wide , I found a Dell mouse , black wheel , nice .... cant wait for it to break .


 
It's a Dell . . . What better reason could you have for breaking it open.


----------



## old4570

Found an old picture ..


----------



## 737mech

I just got my first Solarforce. Its the L2P HAIII in grey. I would post a pic but I can't get it to work my either of my M60 dropins. It seems they are to short. Anyone know of a quick fix?


----------



## jake25

737mech said:


> I just got my first Solarforce. Its the L2P HAIII in grey. I would post a pic but I can't get it to work my either of my M60 dropins. It seems they are to short. Anyone know of a quick fix?


Malkoff dropins are a bit smaller than the industry standard P60s. If you wrap the body, and body only, with aluminum foil, it should work.


----------



## 737mech

Got it to work by adding 2 dimes in the tailcap and wrapping the drop in with foil. I am using a AW 18650-26 flat top cell. It seems the M60's I have are smaller in width and in length. Its ok because the Solarforce MCE drop in is WAY brighter than my M30W and M60WF and works like a charm.


----------



## old4570

Is that the Grey L2p ? :thinking:


----------



## 737mech

old4570 said:


> Is that the Grey L2p ? :thinking:


 
Yes it is, Just got it the other day.


----------



## kosPap

so who is mgonna be the first one to post a pic of a SLG turbo head with an L2M and A Zero body?


----------



## old4570

Almost @ 50,000 Views ..... 

Yeah , only have 11 L2's :shakehead
I think I said an even dozen , need one more


----------



## Norm

Received today Solarforce Masterpiece Pro 1, Solarforce really are on the improve.
Amazing throw, I'm using an L2-E18 to run 2 X 18650 can't wait to replace the L2-E18 with a HA version. Amazing throw.
Norm


----------



## It01Firefox

Here's my modest collection.


----------



## andromeda.73

and this is mine!


----------



## Kevin1322

Ohhh, I'm so jealouse of you guys with the Solarforce Masterpiece Pro 1. How do you like it? Any idea how it compares to throw to lights like the Dereelight DBS, Tiablo 9 or 10, or Jetbeam RRT-1? I really like the idea of being able to change the head without having to have a whole new light.


----------



## Norm

Kevin1322 said:


> Ohhh, I'm so jealouse of you guys with the Solarforce Masterpiece Pro 1. How do you like it? Any idea how it compares to throw to lights like the Dereelight DBS, Tiablo 9 or 10, or Jetbeam RRT-1? I really like the idea of being able to change the head without having to have a whole new light.


* Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*


----------



## Kevin1322

Sweet! Thanks! Don't know how I missed that.


----------



## old4570

Pictures of my L2p ..


----------



## Black Rose

old4570 said:


> Pictures of my L2p ..


That makes Solarforce L2* #12 for you doesn't it?

Looks like they updated the packaging.
When I got mine, it was the standard black cardboard with L2 in the lower right corner.


----------



## old4570

Black Rose said:


> That makes Solarforce L2* #12 for you doesn't it?
> 
> Looks like they updated the packaging.
> When I got mine, it was the standard black cardboard with L2 in the lower right corner.



Yes 12 [ + 1 that was gifted for Christmas , but that dont count ]


----------



## Winx

They've used thicker gold plating compared to the first batch. Bling bling. 

I recommend to replace the original normal glass lens with 28mm*2mm multilayer lens from KD. But I bet all of you already know that.


----------



## old4570

Winx said:


> They've used thicker gold plating compared to the first batch. Bling bling.
> 
> I recommend to replace the original normal glass lens with 28mm*2mm multilayer lens from KD. But I bet all of you already know that.



Yeah , bought some , but dont know which light has what lens any longer .


----------



## old4570

here it is ready to run : 

Has an older 5 mode 4.2v Solarforce R2 drop in , cigar/grip ring .
I will make a SSC P7 drop in when the weather cools off for it .


----------



## old4570




----------



## Black Rose

Winx said:


> I recommend to replace the original normal glass lens with 28mm*2mm multilayer lens from KD. But I bet all of you already know that.


I put 26.8mm x 1.85mm UCL lenses from Flashlightlens in all of my L2s.


----------



## 737mech

I have had my L2P HAIII in grey 2 weeks and the anodizing is totally starting to flake off. Has anybody else had this problem? I emailed SBFlashlights about it but no response...


----------



## Black Rose

Damn, that's not good.

I dropped my black one and took a chunk out of the bezel ring but I have no problems with the anodizing coming off.


----------



## arbiker501

Not a hard core knife .. My brother gave that to me over 27 years ago when i was 12.. It was the bomb then . I have lost it a few times and used a light to search the woods high and low.. I bet i have skinned 20 deer with that one.. Thanks for looking.


----------



## jake25

737mech said:


> I have had my L2P HAIII in grey 2 weeks and the anodizing is totally starting to flake off. Has anybody else had this problem? I emailed SBFlashlights about it but no response...


Hey 737 I got your email, I'm playing a bit of catchup, I'll respond to you soon and sorry for the delay


----------



## old4570

Passed 50,000 Views ...:twothumbs
All we need now is 1000 Posts ...


----------



## Zeva

i hate you guys! lol i got 3 of them now! xDD They seem to be excellent quality for the price! ^^


----------



## Black Rose

Zeva said:


> i hate you guys! lol i got 3 of them now! xDD They seem to be excellent quality for the price! ^^


Yes, they are a very good combination of low cost and high quality with the added bonus of having threading that is compatible with Surefire accessories.

I have 3 as well, plus a Surefire G2. 
I don't _need_ any more, but I'd like to get another L2P.


----------



## arbiker501

I Think i NEED a sand l2..


----------



## Unforgiven

jake25 said:


> Hey 737 I got your email, I'm playing a bit of catchup, I'll respond to you soon and sorry for the delay



Lets keep these as well as any other dealer related posts at the marketplace as stated in the advertising rules.


Thanks.


----------



## mrartillery

Anyone put one of Fivemega's C turbo heads in a L2? i was thinking about modding mine with it and the G2 sunlight. That 1185 would be awesome in it! just makin sure it would work, im sure it would, most surefire type stuff does fit in them.


----------



## andyw513

Wow, 16 pages...this thread is definitely turning out to be massive. 

To *old4570* : that L2P looks awesome!


----------



## rje58

That's the first silver L2R that I've seen.... nice!



arbiker501 said:


> Not a hard core knife .. My brother gave that to me over 27 years ago when i was 12.. It was the bomb then . I have lost it a few times and used a light to search the woods high and low.. I bet i have skinned 20 deer with that one.. Thanks for looking.


----------



## supasizefries

My L2P with self assembled Linger special and my L2m with Moddoo triple XP-E...






















My Moddoo triple XP-G is on it's way...:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## old4570

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyWbtu70TO4

Still there : wow .. L2micro video ... Forgot all about it !


----------



## mknewman

Not sure if this counts, but one of my current favorites is the new Solarforce Turbohead on a Fivemega 2x26500 body. 

over sized image deleted


----------



## supasizefries

Looking good with the 2 x 26500, it looks well balanced. I have a 1 x 26500 and the Pro-1 head but wishing I had the 2 x 26500.


----------



## herbicide

Here's mine:





[Oooh... shiny! (heavy too)]





[In bits]





[The dropin decided to work this time...]

I have one of those stainless grip rings and one each of the clips on the way for completeness' sake.


----------



## Kevin1322

Last August old4570 showed us his 9 L2s. Laughing, I asked him why in the world he would have 9 of them (post #607). Well, my turn to be laughed at, haha. Here are my 9 L2s (actually I have 11 but two of them are being coated by modamag:twothumbs). 





[/img]

This is the one that stays on my nightstand. Solarforce L2P body, A001 head, and L2-S4 clickie switch, running a Nailbender dual XP-G R4 3 level pushing 500 lumens of pure flood with an 18650.



[/img]

This is my "home defender" haha. L2m with 18650 ext, A001 bezel, and L2-LR2 rings running an XP-E R2 with 2xAAs.



[/img]

Also, I have the Solarforce FH-4 Holster which works great with the Masterpiece Pro-1 head and L2 (with or without ext).



[/img]

Others shown are:

L2 grey modded with aspheric lens and XR-E R2
L2 grey with 18650 ext and L2-PC2 SS clip running 2x18650s and Nailbender's XP-G R4 3 mode pushing 315 lumens.
L2m grey (shown w/o ext) with Nailbender's 3 level P7 pushing 700 lumens on a single RCR123!
L2m grey body and black head and switch (shown with LT-1 lantern head) with an XP-E R2.
L2-R grey and
L2-i grey.


----------



## supasizefries

Here is my L2P sporting Moddoo's triple XP-G and L2m sporting his Triple XP-E. :devil:






LEFT: Triple XP-G rated at 1400 lumens :devil:
RIGHT: Triple XP-E rated at 560 lumens :naughty:





Some beam shots:
3 x XP-G





3 x XP-E


----------



## turboBB

Just one here: Solarforce L2m SS SE. Weighs a TON though (11.03oz or 312.7g w/Tenergy 18650 bty), not to mention SS is very poor conductor of heat but I absolutely love the style of this light:














(currently installed w/Nailbender's XPG-R4 drop-in)

















Special thanks to Jason @ SBFlashlights for getting this "silly" number for me:


----------



## Kevin1322

turboBB - That is indeed a beautiful light. Beautiful clear pics too.

supasizefries - I'm so jealous!


----------



## harddrive

Pro-1 head, on FM body and Z59 tailcap:


----------



## Black Rose

supasizefries said:


> Here is my L2P sporting Moddoo's triple XP-G and L2m sporting his Triple XP-E. :devil:
> 
> 
> LEFT: Triple XP-G rated at 1400 lumens :devil:
> RIGHT: Triple XP-E rated at 560 lumens :naughty:


Nice :thumbsup:

What are you using to power those? IMR cells or regular Li-Ion?


----------



## supasizefries

I'm currently using AW IMR's. :tinfoil:


----------



## daimleramg

supasizefries said:


> Some beam shots:
> 3 x XP-G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 x XP-E


 


I'm glad I waited for the Triple XPG, I had a reservation when the last Triple XPE was being made but asked to be switched to the XPG wait list. I don't have the XPE to compare mine with but my XPG is really bright.


----------



## supasizefries

Just bored and took some beamshots with my masterpiece head. We're getting hammered with snow here in the tri-state area.


----------



## dpled

turboBB....that is one nice light! Great pictures! :thumbsup: Should have mine tomm!!


----------



## TheMediocrePirate

just put in my order for a L2R...

Just wondering i saw some pics of the L2s with o-rings in the three groovs in the head; what size are they? Also is swapping out the black tail cap for a GITD one tough to do?


----------



## don.gwapo

I ordered mine L2M stainless steel with R2 drop in and lantern head. Can't wait to play this baby.


----------



## herbicide

TheMediocrePirate said:


> [...]Also is swapping out the black tail cap for a GITD one tough to do?



If it uses the 'standard' 14mm boot (the L2m doesn't, not sure about the L2p) - just use a pair of needle-nose pliers (or even a slim cross-head screwdriver and 'stir' it) and unscrew the retaining ring, remove the switch and existing boot, trim the post on the inside of the boot to the same length as the stock one, reinsert and reassemble.

Replacement 14mm boots are available from DX or lighthound.


----------



## Black Rose

The L2P uses a 16mm tailcap boot.

I got mine from Shiningbeam.


----------



## bogeymachine




----------



## daimleramg

Solarforce Masterpeice Pro-1 Turbo Head with FM's 2x26500 host.


----------



## iso9009




----------



## Zeruel

iso9009 said:


>



Can you divulge the runtime for that!?


----------



## herbicide

14 x CR123a (1500mAh nom.) giving ~42V would be 21,000mAh
14 x 16340 (750mAh nom.) giving ~50V would be 10,500mAh
7x 18650 (2600mAh nom.) with ~26V would be 18,200mAh

Working out how to run anything off the above is left as an exercise for the reader.


----------



## PolarBearX

Kevin1322 said:


> This is my "home defender" haha. L2m with 18650 ext, A001 bezel, and L2-LR2 rings running an XP-E R2 with 2xAAs.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
nice collection :twothumbs.....versus the LR2 straight away, what's the advantage here, more tailcap options? did you have to do anything else to make the 2aa work? & did those rings come with your body?


----------



## Dioni

iso9009 said:


>


----------



## Kevin1322

PolarBearX said:


> nice collection :twothumbs.....versus the LR2 straight away, what's the advantage here, more tailcap options? did you have to do anything else to make the 2aa work? & did those rings come with your body?


 
Thanks! I actually found that I prefer the L2 handle over the L2r because it is thicker, and you are right, much more options there as well as the L2r handle and tailcap are a different size then the other L2, Surefire, and so many other "C" parts. The rings did come seperate from the light but are also made by Solarforce, part #L2-LR2. All the L2s and L2ms can fit 2xAA simply by adding a CR123 or 18650 extension (basically, a tube that will fit 3xCR123 batts will fit 2xAA great). When it all comes down to it, I could simply have put the A001 bezel onto the L2r head, but I like the looks of it this way.


----------



## Superorb

Is the HA III coating on the L2p worth the increase over the standard L2? Have people noticed the coating wearing better than the standard L2?

Also, do the 3-mode dropins that are offered with the L2's have memory


----------



## Black Rose

Superorb said:


> Is the HA III coating on the L2p worth the increase over the standard L2? Have people noticed the coating wearing better than the standard L2?


I prefer the L2P over the regular L2 more due to it's less agressive bezel styling and tailcap design than the coating.

If Solarforce made the L2P style tailcap and bezel rings available for the regular L2's, I'd be perfectly happy with buying a regular L2 with those instead.

As for the coating wearing off, I haven't had that happen to me.
I accidently dropped my L2P sortly after I got it  and it took a chunk out of the bezel ring. 



> Also, do the 3-mode dropins that are offered with the L2's have memory


The Solarforce drop-ins do have memory.


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> I prefer the L2P over the regular L2 more due to it's less agressive bezel styling and tailcap design than the coating.
> 
> If Solarforce made the L2P style tailcap and bezel rings available for the regular L2's, I'd be perfectly happy with buying a regular L2 with those instead.
> 
> As for the coating wearing off, I haven't had that happen to me.
> I accidently dropped my L2P sortly after I got it  and it took a chunk out of the bezel ring.
> 
> 
> The Solarforce drop-ins do have memory.


Hmm, I didn't realize there was a difference in the designs of the L2 vs. L2p. Is there a post in this thread that shows the differences?


----------



## Norm

herbicide said:


> 14 x CR123a (1500mAh nom.) giving ~42V would be 21,000mAh
> 14 x 16340 (750mAh nom.) giving ~50V would be 10,500mAh
> 7x 18650 (2600mAh nom.) with ~26V would be 18,200mAh
> 
> Working out how to run anything off the above is left as an exercise for the reader.



You can't add the capacity for batteries in series.
Norm


----------



## old4570

Norm said:


> You can't add the capacity for batteries series.
> Norm



Thanks Norm ...

Series = what ever the battery capacity is but multiply the voltage by the number of cells ..

Parallel = Multiply capacity by number of cells , but voltage remains constant .


----------



## old4570

Superorb said:


> Hmm, I didn't realize there was a difference in the designs of the L2 vs. L2p. Is there a post in this thread that shows the differences?



There isnt , only the bezel and tailcap are different ..
You can swap the parts over ...

I much prefer the L2 with flat heat [ recessed retainer ring ] and I also like the feel of the regular L2 over the L2p [ Personal ] 

Both the L2p and L2 with aggressive bezel block output , way to much .. Look good butt , that all important output , the recessed retaining ring offers the highest output , and Im thinking of putting one on the L2p .. Ive already tested it with the recessed retaining ring and I like the output gain .


----------



## Black Rose

Superorb said:


> Hmm, I didn't realize there was a difference in the designs of the L2 vs. L2p. Is there a post in this thread that shows the differences?


Yep. 

Post #672 has a picture of an L2P being guarded by a pair of regular L2's


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> Yep.
> 
> Post #672 has a picture of an L2P being guarded by a pair of regular L2's


Thanks. The crenelation on the l2p is slightly less pronounced, the knurling looks less aggressive, and the tailcap doesn't protrude as much. Is this it? I like the protruding tailcap b/c it's easier to activate.


----------



## Swedpat

Solarforce L2M looks like Surefire 6P, I guess they have copied the design. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## Black Rose

Superorb said:


> Thanks. The crenelation on the l2p is slightly less pronounced, the knurling looks less aggressive, and the tailcap doesn't protrude as much. Is this it?


In the grand scheme of things, yes, that's it.

Other differences.

The L2P body is slightly longer than the L2 body (106.25mm vs 105.15mm).

The L2P body is a one piece unit whereas legitimate L2 bodies are two piece units. 

The switch inside the L2P tailcap is different than the one in the regular L2 tailcap. 

The L2P is a limited edition and has a serial number printed on it.
I don't know how many thousands they produced of the two L2P colours.

The L2P has a special gold coloured lining applied to the inside of the body.


----------



## Kevin1322

old4570 said:


> Both the L2p and L2 with aggressive bezel block output , way to much .. Look good butt , that all important output , the recessed retaining ring offers the highest output , and Im thinking of putting one on the L2p .. Ive already tested it with the recessed retaining ring and I like the output gain .


 
How much difference in output are we talking about?


----------



## old4570

With my L2p - XP-G R5 pill - 320 with bezel - 380 without ..

Thats with original bezel and with bezel removed ...

With aggressive L2 bezel , 320 ...
with flat SS bezel - 360

If ever I get that lathe , I will make some low profile lens rings that hopefully allow closer to full potential .


----------



## old4570

L2p with flat SS bezel ring ...


----------



## Black Rose

Looks good with the flat SS bezel ring.

Were your lumen numbers above using the SS ring or no bezel ring at all?

With the tests I have been doing (trying to figure out if I should buy some SS rings or not) I get an extra 10-12 inches of spill with the light 4.5 feet from the wall when I completely remove the aggressive bezel.


----------



## Kevin1322

old4570 said:


> With my L2p - XP-G R5 pill - 320 with bezel - 380 without ..
> 
> Thats with original bezel and with bezel removed ...
> 
> With aggressive L2 bezel , 320 ...
> with flat SS bezel - 360
> 
> If ever I get that lathe , I will make some low profile lens rings that hopefully allow closer to full potential .


 
That seems like a bunch. :sigh: Can you see the difference with just your eyes? It would seem to me that the lumens you loose with the crenelated bezel would equate to less flood, but you would still have the same amount of throw. Is this what you see or do you see a loss of lumens in both?

And as long as we are on the subject, what lenses have you found that allow more lumens to pass through and where can we find those? Thanks.


----------



## Black Rose

Kevin1322 said:


> And as long as we are on the subject, what lenses have you found that allow more lumens to pass through and where can we find those? Thanks.


I use the 26.8mm x 1.85mm UCL lenses from flashlightlens in all of my L2s.


----------



## old4570

No , not really noticeable ... 

40 lumen , you dont really notice it when your talking 320 VS 360 ...
Yes light loss is from spill , again , you dont notice it . 
Does not affect throw ..

Ok = L2p with bezel = 320 
L2p with flat SS bezel = 360 
L2p with no bezel but with lens in place 380 

Lenses , = the multicoated lenses are best , I got two some time ago but I forget which of 12 L2's has what lens 

But yes you can increase output with a good lens that is multi-coated to improve light transmit-ion . From mem both KD and DX sell some [ probably the same one ] and yes it was better than the Solarforce L2 lens ..
But then I thought the L2p had a multicoated lens ?


----------



## Superorb

old4570 said:


> With my L2p - XP-G R5 pill - 320 with bezel - 380 without ..
> 
> Thats with original bezel and with bezel removed ...
> 
> With aggressive L2 bezel , 320 ...
> with flat SS bezel - 360
> 
> If ever I get that lathe , I will make some low profile lens rings that hopefully allow closer to full potential .


By aggressive do you mean the super long Klingon looking thing or the standard L2 crenelated bezel?


----------



## Black Rose

old4570 said:


> But then I thought the L2p had a multicoated lens ?


Doesn't appear to be.

I checked the 3 lenses I had pulled from my 2 L2s and my lone L2P, and none of them are coated (no colour hue change in the reflection).


----------



## daimleramg

Black Rose said:


> I use the 26.8mm x 1.85mm UCL lenses from flashlightlens in all of my L2s.


 

I use the 28.6mm x 1.83 and they fit my SureFire 6P and Solarforce bezels.


----------



## Superorb

daimleramg said:


> I use the 28.6mm x 1.83 and they fit my SureFire 6P and Solarforce bezels.


What do you pay each month to get 25mb/s download speed from your ISP?


----------



## daimleramg

Superorb said:


> What do you pay each month to get 25mb/s download speed from your ISP?


 
$52.95

http://www.bell.ca/shopping/PrsShpInt_NewAccess.page?userType=NEW

edit: modem comes with an integrated N router, if I ran the test through wifi I can only get about 16mb/s


----------



## Superorb

daimleramg said:


> $52.95
> 
> http://www.bell.ca/shopping/PrsShpInt_NewAccess.page?userType=NEW


Wow, it's pretty cheap for what you get with them. I had to fight with mine to get 7megs @ $29.95/month for 12 months. Of course, when there's only 1 service provider in an entire area there's not much we can do.


----------



## daimleramg

I can download a Blu Ray rip of 8GB's mkv file through rapidshare under 60mins.


----------



## old4570

Superorb said:


> By aggressive do you mean the super long Klingon looking thing or the standard L2 crenelated bezel?



Standard L2 crenelated bezel , the Klingon one is just nuts ...


----------



## Kevin1322

old4570 said:


> Standard L2 crenelated bezel , the Klingon one is just nuts ...


 
Hey, I like my Klingon bezel; it looks really cool! It's just not functional. 

Thanks guys for the info. Looks like I will be getting some new lenses.


----------



## Superorb

daimleramg said:


> I can download a Blu Ray rip of 8GB's mkv file through rapidshare under 60mins.


That's... awesome... I wish the speeds by me were like that


----------



## Monocrom

Kevin1322 said:


> Hey, I like my Klingon bezel; it looks really cool! It's just not functional.


 
Sure it's functional. Perfect for ice-climbing.


----------



## spankone

I've ordered 2 l2r 2xaa and an 18650 externder for my 6p and s3 clicky for my 6p. cant wait for it to arrive


----------



## Kevin1322

Monocrom said:


> Sure it's functional. Perfect for ice-climbing.


----------



## don.gwapo

turboBB said:


> Just one here: Solarforce L2m SS SE. Weighs a TON though (11.03oz or 312.7g w/Tenergy 18650 bty), not to mention SS is very poor conductor of heat but I absolutely love the style of this light:


 
Same as here about the weight and look. Got my L2M SS SE #196. To me it's more like a Ti in person rather than SS. This is my heaviest light so far but it's my favorite.


----------



## SuperTrouper

I've recently bought a L2 in grey, host only and added a Dereelight XP-G R5 drop in and I love it!

I think this is now my favourite light!

















Click for other size options from Flickr!


----------



## Black Rose

That gunmetal grey is my favorite L2 colour.

I wish they would make accessories available in that colour instead of just black.


----------



## Kevin1322

Black Rose said:


> That gunmetal grey is my favorite L2 colour.
> 
> I wish they would make accessories available in that colour instead of just black.


Me too!!!


----------



## Superorb

Has anyone seen the L2-B3 bezel? It's a SS crenelated bezel but smaller like the l2p bezel. It's listed on the SF website. Item L2-B3.


----------



## Superorb

Norm said:


> Forward Clickie for L2 FS: custom made forward-clicky switch for SF P/G/C/Z tailcap
> 
> Only thing I needed to add for a perfect fit was the washer.


Pics of this installed into the tailcap of an L2?


----------



## Black Rose

Superorb said:


> Has anyone seen the L2-B3 bezel? It's a SS crenelated bezel but smaller like the l2p bezel. It's listed on the SF website. Item L2-B3.


That's exactly what I have been hoping for!!!! Lower profile bezels for my regular L2s. 

Looks really nice on the L2P. Guess I'll have to get a few of them once they show up at the web stores


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> That's exactly what I have been hoping for!!!! Lower profile bezels for my regular L2s.
> 
> Looks really nice on the L2P. Guess I'll have to get a few of them once they show up at the web stores


Exactly. I've been waiting for this to stick on my L2s as well. I noticed it on the SF.hk site a few weeks ago. Here's to hoping it's price slightly more than the SS flat bezel and less than the regular crenelated SS bezel. It also looks like the crenelations are smooth instead of the slice-your-finger L2 crenelation.

I still want an L2P, but I want one with a forward clicky that retains the Ha III tailcap and matte finish.


----------



## Swedpat

Today I received Solarforce L2R (for 2AA). I choosed gun metal and 3 mode 0,8-4,2V dropin. Very nice light for the price and GREAT knurling! 
I had posted a picture if I hadn't problem with loading up pictures from the camera.
Just a question: did I get it right that all Solarforce, Surefire and Malkoff products are compatible? Would you recommend a Malkoff dropin? The present chosed dropin provides a good and even beam but very bluish. Also the low and mid mode have very noticable PWM. Anyway I don't complain over such a low priced light, I think it's great value for the money.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Superorb

Swedpat said:


> Today I received Solarforce L2R (for 2AA). I choosed gun metal and 3 mode 0,8-4,2V dropin. Very nice light for the price and GREAT knurling!
> I had posted a picture if I hadn't problem with loading up pictures from the camera.
> Just a question: did I get it right that all Solarforce, Surefire and Malkoff products are compatible? Would you recommend a Malkoff dropin? The present chosed dropin provides a good and even beam but very bluish. Also the low and mid mode have very noticable PWM. Anyway I don't complain over such a low priced light, I think it's great value for the money.
> 
> Regards, Patric


I noticed the PWM on my 0.8-24.2v 3-mode drop-in as well that I just got. 

I don't think that all are interchangeable with each other, but a good amount can swap parts.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*Solarforce L2R vs. FiveMega; L2R with a C-type tailcap?*



Swedpat said:


> Today I received Solarforce L2R (for 2AA). I choosed gun metal and 3 mode 0,8-4,2V dropin. Very nice light for the price and GREAT knurling!


I, too, just received my L2R today! I must say, it looks as well-made as my FiveMega 2xAA body! It's much cheaper: $10 with head and tailcap at lighthound.com, vs. $53 with tailcap, no head for the FiveMega...when you could get it! The FiveMega is out of stock and is no longer made.

For now, I am running my L2R with a Dereelight XP-G R5 2.8-4.2V drop-in, powered by two nickel-zinc (NiZn) AA cells totaling 3.2 to 3.4V under load. I might switch to one of my two Malkoff M30WF drop-ins.

You can use any Surefire C-type heads, but not a Surefire C-type tailcap. The tailcap that comes with your L2R is the only tailcap that will fit. Consider yourself lucky: On the FiveMega 2xAA, the tailcap is permanently attached.

There are L2R features that I would like to change. At the front, I want to replace the crenelated bezel with a flat bezel. I don't want some TSA guard confiscating my light as a weapon.

At the rear, I would prefer a forward-clickie, like the one found in the Dereelight 2AA and the Lite-something 1AA/2AA. I own all of these, and unfortunately, neither of these forward-clickied will work or fit precisely on the Solarforce. What I REALLY want is the freedom to use Solarforce's larger, more robust C-type tailcaps, like the S-3 and S-4, both of which I already own. Can anyone tell me what size of step-up bushing I can fit to the L2r's tailthreads so that a larger Solarforce tailcap will fit and work?


----------



## Swedpat

Thanks Paul for the info!

Actually I ordered a flat bezel also with the package, because I thought about having the light in a pocket. The crenelated bezel is quite aggressive and I think it could damage the pocket after a while. 
Though I prefer forward momentary on-off clicky the included reverse click works good. It's tailstandable which is positive.

As usual I did some runtime tests. The output on high was a bit lower than I thought it should be; very similar to the output of Fenix E20, which means around 100 lumens. The mid I found to be somewhere around 40 and low around 7 lumens. Well chosed differences in my opinion.
Sanyo Eneloop is clearly superior to the budget alkalines I used. While Eneloop provided absolutely flat output at high during 90 minutes followed by a very fast drop,the alkalines dropped very slightly until the real drop somewhere between 40 and 50 minutes where the output had dropped to +50%. But the alkalines were absolutely fresh and Eneloops a bit used in another light, so the difference is higher. 
I don't know how much better result I would get with more expensive alkalines like Duracell Ultra or so, anyone who knows?

Regards, Patric


----------



## Black Rose

Superorb said:


> Has anyone seen the L2-B3 bezel? It's a SS crenelated bezel but smaller like the l2p bezel. It's listed on the SF website. Item L2-B3.


Lighthound now lists the L2-B3, but are currently out of stock


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> Lighthound now lists the L2-B3, but are currently out of stock


It's a step in the right direction. Cup half full 

I've gotten to use the SF 3-mode drop-in in my new SF host lately. I think it looks a bit blue and the modes aren't where I'd like them to be, but it looks like great modes for a camping flashlight. I also can't unscrew the switch out of the tailcap to replace the bootie with a GITD one. I tried needle nose pliers, snap ring pliers and also some tweezers that came with my Lumapower light. Nothing will unscrew the sucker.

I ordered another L2 body in grey this time though, but I haven't figured out a drop-in yet. I also ordered an Ultrafire 504B from DX along with some more 18650 cells. Hopefully this time they won't be leaking like the last set.


----------



## Black Rose

Superorb said:


> I also can't unscrew the switch out of the tailcap to replace the bootie with a GITD one. I tried needle nose pliers, snap ring pliers and also some tweezers that came with my Lumapower light. Nothing will unscrew the sucker.


Is it an L2 or an L2P?

The switch in my L2P was quite difficult to get out. 
I really had to apply some pressure with snap ring pliers to get it out.


----------



## Monocrom

Superorb said:


> I ordered another L2 body in grey this time though, but I haven't figured out a drop-in yet. I also ordered an Ultrafire 504B from DX along with some more 18650 cells. Hopefully this time they won't be leaking like the last set.


 
Save yourself the aggravation, and just get some AW 18650 cells. I know first hand how p*ss poor unreliable those Ultrafire cells can be.


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> Is it an L2 or an L2P?
> 
> The switch in my L2P was quite difficult to get out.
> I really had to apply some pressure with snap ring pliers to get it out.


Regular L2. Is it possible to drill it a little deeper, or will I drill through components behind the current dimples?



Monocrom said:


> Save yourself the aggravation, and just get some AW 18650 cells. I know first hand how p*ss poor unreliable those Ultrafire cells can be.



Of course I'd like some AW cells, but at $28.50 shipped for a pair vs. $9 shipped for a pair of the Trustfires I can't afford the better cells.


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> Lighthound now lists the L2-B3, but are currently out of stock


I just checked Lighthound and it lists that bezel as COPY. It's not made by Solarforce?


----------



## Black Rose

Superorb said:


> Regular L2. Is it possible to drill it a little deeper, or will I drill through components behind the current dimples?


Do not drill it....there is a full width circuit board under that ring.



Superorb said:


> I just checked Lighthound and it lists that bezel as COPY. It's not made by Solarforce?


It is made by Solarforce. 

I guess that was a typo...it's been changed now.


----------



## jabe1

Can someone tell me whether or not the single -cell extension (L2-ECR) is wide enough for 18mm cells?


----------



## It01Firefox

jabe1 said:


> Can someone tell me whether or not the single -cell extension (L2-ECR) is wide enough for 18mm cells?



It is.


----------



## jabe1

It01Firefox said:


> It is.



:thumbsup:

I figure the new thrunite XP-G module will need 2 IMRs to really shine.

1 L2-ECR, 2 IMR 18500. :devil:


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> Do not drill it....there is a full width circuit board under that ring.



Any tips for unscrewing this bugger?


----------



## mn_doggie

Swedpat said:


> Thanks Paul for the info!
> 
> Actually I ordered a flat bezel also with the package, because I thought about having ..........positive.
> 
> As usual I did some runtime tests. The output on high was a bit lower than I thought it should be; very similar to the output of Fenix E20, which means around 100 lumens. The mid I found to be somewhere around 40 and low around 7 lumens. Well chosed differences in my opinion.
> Sanyo Eneloop is clearly superior to the budget alkalines I used. While Eneloop provided absolutely flat output at high during 90 minutes followed by a very fast drop,the alkalines dropped very slightly until the real drop somewhere between 40 and 50 minutes where the output had dropped to +50%. But the alkalines were absolutely fresh and Eneloops a bit used in another light, so the difference is higher.
> I don't know how much better result I would get with more expensive alkalines like Duracell Ultra or so, anyone who knows?
> 
> Regards, Patric


 
I have the same Solarforce L2R (same drop-in as you and I also use the Eneloops.) I'm not convinced that the brightness that I see is what it should be either.

Since I'm very new here, I'm still trying to understand the boost/buck circuits and how LEDs are driven. Spent hours doing searches and reading threads till my bifocalled eyes wanna drop outta my head.

I'm hoping someone is able to explain what is needed to get the full 200? lumens out of this drop-in. I thought the Eneloops were capable if doing so.

I just purchased the L2M 2009 body and I'm trying to decide what battery combination and Drop-in to use. I have run it on a CR123A with the drop-in out of the L2r and it seems a tad brighter. Will a 18650 setup get the full brightness? 

Any answers from anybody would be helpful..

Thanks


----------



## Black Rose

Superorb said:


> Any tips for unscrewing this bugger?


 
I just made sure my spring clip pliers (straight, not angled) was really well seated in the holes in the ring and slowly twisted the pliers and the ring released on my L2P.
The rings in my regular L2 tailcaps came out really easy.


----------



## Superorb

I was testing runtime yesterday, and on 1x18650 I got 2:05 runtime on high. It didn't drop to low mode, it just turned off. I was able to turn it on to med, but it died again and wouldn't turn back on after about a minute. I had hoped that there would be some warning that it was about to die, but nope. Appeared to be very flat regulation until it cut though. This is the .8-4.2v 3-mode drop-in form Solarforce. The battery's protection engaged because it registered 0v when I pulled the cell from the host. This thing gets HOT during use, where can I find copper tape?



Black Rose said:


> I just made sure my spring clip pliers (straight, not angled) was really well seated in the holes in the ring and slowly twisted the pliers and the ring released on my L2P.
> The rings in my regular L2 tailcaps came out really easy.


I don't have a vice to hold it in, but I'll give it a go again today.


----------



## Black Rose

Superorb said:


> I was testing runtime yesterday, and on 1x18650 I got 2:05 runtime on high. It didn't drop to low mode, it just turned off.


Looks like there is no low voltage protection in the drop-ins circuitry to drop to a lower mode when the voltage drops to a certain level.

The protection circuit of the battery kicked in instead....instant darkness 

The 3-mode drivers from Shiningbeam have low voltage protection, which switches to low mode when the voltage gets low.



> I don't have a vice to hold it in, but I'll give it a go again today.


I just held mine in my hand. I may have wrapped the tailcap in something to give it more grip.

I wonder if Solarforce are now putting something like Loctite in the threads.


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> Looks like there is no low voltage protection in the drop-ins circuitry to drop to a lower mode when the voltage drops to a certain level.
> 
> The protection circuit of the battery kicked in instead....instant darkness
> 
> The 3-mode drivers from Shiningbeam have low voltage protection, which switches to low mode when the voltage gets low.


I sent Bryan a PM asking when he'd have those drivers back in stock a few days ago, but I haven't herd from him yet. It's looking like that'll be my best bet. Now I need to find something with a neutral white tint instead of the cool white on the Solarforce drop-in. I just haven't been able to find an existing drop-in with 3-modes and a low mode under 5lm that works best with a single 18650 cell.


----------



## TheMediocrePirate

Black Rose said:


> I wonder if Solarforce are now putting something like Loctite in the threads.



Looks like theres some sort of glue or something around the edges of my L2R tail cap.


----------



## Superorb

TheMediocrePirate said:


> Looks like there's some sort of glue or something around the edges of my L2R tail cap.


Wonderful...   That would be why mine is putting up a fight. Would some penetrating spray like PB-Blaster work?


----------



## them0nk

kosPap said:


> *P60 with TIR & 18500 in L2M...EASY*
> 
> hi all! ...Yesterday I installed a Cree TIR optic in a P60 module....(maybe it was from DX or KD and it is the narrow beam kind)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The optic clips on the XR-E tight enough....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to clip the optic "feet" at half width to clear the solder pads of the boards (see the arrow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A BIG advantage* is that there it is shorter than a standard drop-in...Using a 17500/18500 in a L2M 2009 body is comfy...No stressing on the batt..
> 
> So there is more room for mods like the Zero Body L2, or the 3AA in a 4 cell body
> 
> *The NEXT Advantage* is that there is an expected increase in total output...
> 
> _________ Lux @ Box
> Reflector_____ 397
> Optics_______ 542
> 
> Board was a DX3256 3.6-9V 750-800mA, running on the AW 17500 pictured. In my box the 200 lumens OTF application score 480+
> and this time the module had decreased performance (as expected) due to the 1 x Li-Ion cell....After lunch I will maesure some more batt combinations...
> 
> ...and finding an MC-E optic or putting a hard driven XPG there? *Priceless*
> 
> enjoy, Kostas



can you PM me on how you did this? i'm looking to get a really really tight beam out of my l2 head... and was thinking either tir optics or the aspherical lense... but after hours of trying to read about this stuff on the forums... and the ability to not PM anyone i cannot find anything worth while to the level of flashlight noob i am.

also for anyone else i'd like their take on getting the tightest beam with the least flood out of my l2


----------



## old4570

Cheap enough !


----------



## Superorb

old4570 said:


> Cheap enough !


What would you use that lens for?


----------



## kosPap

them0nk said:


> can you PM me on how you did this? i'm looking to get a really really tight beam out of my l2 head... and was thinking either tir optics or the aspherical lense... but after hours of trying to read about this stuff on the forums... and the ability to not PM anyone i cannot find anything worth while to the level of flashlight noob i am.


 
doing this is all in the photos....the only thing i left out (foolish me) was removing material with saw, file, knife and stone from both of the reflector and the white TIT optic holder....you will need about 1-2 hours of elbow work...sorry...




Superorb said:


> What would you use that lens for?


 
by replacing the bezel glass with this concetrating lens...yuo cannot get a tighter beam than this!


----------



## them0nk

Superorb said:


> What would you use that lens for?



check out the tiablo t9 aspherical head... makes the flashligh literally all throw no flood... if done right. 

same concept but trying to do it for a flashlight...

if you read the comments about that lens it's pretty funny some dude put a setup together to burn stuff, like a magnifieing glass in the sun... a flashlight that doubles as a survival lighter LOL

there are 27mm ones on the edmunds scientific website here: http://www.edmundoptics.com/onlinecatalog/displayproduct.cfm?productID=2454

i'd be interested if anyone tried the edmunds... i'm betting it's a WAY better lens.

be nice if it was AR coated though.


----------



## Superorb

Hmm... I just got my grey L2 from ITC today, and it looks like something isn't right. The knurling on the body is pretty aggressive, and so is the knurling on the tail. Also, there's a larger gap between the tail and body compared to a regular L2. The black tailcap is also longer than the alleged fake grey tailcap which is why there's a gap in the grey one. But, the overall length looks the same. ITC is an authorized SF dealer as well. It doesn't look like the pics in Post #834. The thing that irritates me is that now I can't put a lanyard ring or belt clip on it because it will flop around. If anyone wants high resolution pics let me know.









Black in focus





Grey in focus


----------



## Black Rose

That tailcap is not right at all.

Unless Solarforce has changed the design of the tailcaps very recently (unlikely), the tailcap should be like your black one and post 834.

Contact itc_shop find out what the deal is.
An official SF dealer should no be sending out lights like that.


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> That tailcap is not right at all.
> 
> Unless Solarforce has changed the design of the tailcaps very recently (unlikely), the tailcap should be like your black one and post 834.
> 
> Contact itc_shop find out what the deal is.
> An official SF dealer should no be sending out lights like that.


The knurling on the body and tailcap is also much more aggressive, so I don't know what's up. I'll email them and Solarforce, maybe one of them can offer an explanation.


----------



## Black Rose

Take the head and the tailcap off and look down the battery tube. Do you see a joint line?


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> Take the head and the tailcap off and look down the battery tube. Do you see a joint line?


Yup, joint line is the same on both bodies. The black body is ever so slightly longer in length when standing next to each other.

Note to self: do NOT try to unscrew body by gripping threads of the top of body. Nasty slicing will ensue.


----------



## Superorb

Alright, I emailed itc_shop and copied Solarforce, let's see who can explain things.


----------



## Superorb

Superorb said:


> Alright, I emailed itc_shop and copied Solarforce, let's see who can explain things.


The Solarforce.hk website has been dead all day today, I'll try emailing them again tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin1322

Superorb said:


> Alright, I emailed itc_shop and copied Solarforce, let's see who can explain things.


Huh, looks like a few of mine are the same thing. Didn't think anything of it so it will be interesting to see what they say. I have gotten some from ITC but most from Flashlight Collection Museum, which seems to be run by the same guy.

As far as the extra gap, I use a GITD O-ring to fill the gap. It holds the clip in place nicely plus l can see it at night.

P.S. My "Solarforce" drops do not have the colored bands around the reflector like it shows in their pictures. Are these not actually Solarforce either?


----------



## Superorb

Kevin1322 said:


> Huh, looks like a few of mine are the same thing. Didn't think anything of it so it will be interesting to see what they say. I have gotten some from ITC but most from Flashlight Collection Museum, which seems to be run by the same guy.
> 
> As far as the extra gap, I use a GITD O-ring to fill the gap. It holds the clip in place nicely plus l can see it at night.
> 
> P.S. My "Solarforce" drops do not have the colored bands around the reflector like it shows in their pictures. Are these not actually Solarforce either?


The Solarforce website is STILL down, so who knows if they ever received my email. Do you have clack and grey lights like mine? Colored band? You mean the strip of green in this picture?


----------



## kosPap

_My "Solarforce" drops do not have the colored bands around the reflector like it shows in their pictures. Are these not actually Solarforce either?_
__ 
there have been fake ones....but there is a "Solarforce R2" module with a narrow silver abnd that is genuine....it is a single mode multipower one IIRC (the issue was raised soem tiem ago)


----------



## Kevin1322

Superorb said:


> The Solarforce website is STILL down, so who knows if they ever received my email. Do you have clack and grey lights like mine? Colored band? You mean the strip of green in this picture?


If by green you mean brown (at least that's what it looks like to me), then yes. My "Solarforce" drops give the voltage and how many modes right on the reflector in white print. There doesn't seem to be any tape at all, let alone colored. I just figured I got older models. None of them are single modes.


----------



## Superorb

Kevin1322 said:


> If by green you mean brown (at least that's what it looks like to me), then yes. My "Solarforce" drops give the voltage and how many modes right on the reflector in white print. There doesn't seem to be any tape at all, let alone colored. I just figured I got older models. None of them are single modes.


I'm colorblind, I can't tell the difference between green and brown sometimes  Mine looks just like the picture, but mine are less than a month old.

Still no word from Solarforce or ITC.


----------



## Black Rose

BTW, there is a sales thread in the MP for a pair of gunmetal L2s.

One of them has the same tailcap as the new one you received and the knurling also looks different.


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> BTW, there is a sales thread in the MP for a pair of gunmetal L2s.
> 
> One of them has the same tailcap as the new one you received and the knurling also looks different.
> Would be interesting to find out where he bought that one.


Thanks, I asked some info. So if mine is a fake, should I ask for a refund from ITC?


----------



## Superorb

I emailed that pic from the sales thread along with my pics to Lighthound, and John states that they both look like genuine Solarforce as they've changed their tailcaps quite a bit. I also asked him how we're supposed to use a lanyard ring or belt clip with the larger gap and I haven't heard back yet.

Even if that's the case, they sell a 2mm thick lanyard ring that looks better (to me) than the Solarforce ring. It might just be thick enough to fill the wider gap from the shorter tailcaps. It's designed for Surefire 6P lights with 1" diameter, I don't know if it'll fit a Solarforce. I actually like the more aggressive knurling, it makes the light easier to grip.

Good news, lower profile SS crenelated bezels should be in stock early this week he says 



Black Rose said:


> BTW, there is a sales thread in the MP for a pair of gunmetal L2s.
> 
> One of them has the same tailcap as the new one you received and the knurling also looks different.


----------



## Black Rose

It's good to know that it is a genuine product, too bad about the gap though.

Now just have to wait for the low profile L2-B3s to be in stock.


----------



## Kevin1322

"Even if that's the case, they (Lighthound) sell a 2mm thick lanyard ring that looks better (to me) than the Solarforce ring. It might just be thick enough to fill the wider gap from the shorter tailcaps. It's designed for Surefire 6P lights with 1" diameter..."

Hey Superorb, I'm not seeing it but am probably looking right over it. Do you have an item ID or name of this item? Thanks.


----------



## Superorb

Kevin1322 said:


> "Even if that's the case, they (Lighthound) sell a 2mm thick lanyard ring that looks better (to me) than the Solarforce ring. It might just be thick enough to fill the wider gap from the shorter tailcaps. It's designed for Surefire 6P lights with 1" diameter..."
> 
> Hey Superorb, I'm not seeing it but am probably looking right over it. Do you have an item ID or name of this item? Thanks.


Here you go 

http://www.lighthound.com/search.asp?keyword=inox+lanyard+ring&search=GO

It doesn't say that it fits a Solarforce, but the L2 is a 6P clone I believe.


----------



## Kevin1322

Superorb said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/search.asp?keyword=inox+lanyard+ring&search=GO
> 
> It doesn't say that it fits a Solarforce, but the L2 is a 6P clone I believe.


Cool, thanks. Yes, they are clones. Only external part that isn't interchangable is the bezel, as the Surfire 6P and the Solarforce heads use different size threads here. I'm perplexed as to why they did this.:shakehead It would have been nice if they were interchangable too, as obviously the Solarforce bezels are much easier to come by and there are more variety too.


----------



## old4570

Been a while since I got a L2 , but the stock ones from IT-C all look like this one .


----------



## Superorb

Superorb said:


> I emailed that pic from the sales thread along with my pics to Lighthound, and John states that they both look like genuine Solarforce as they've changed their tailcaps quite a bit. I also asked him how we're supposed to use a lanyard ring or belt clip with the larger gap and I haven't heard back yet.



Heard back from SF.hk:

From your picture, the grey one on the upper size seems to be a genuine Solarforce L2 from a trial production run of a very small scale that was discontinued several months ago. All L2 now should have the appearance same as the lower one (black) in your picture.



old4570 said:


> Been a while since I got a L2 , but the stock ones from IT-C all look like this one .


Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Black Rose

Superorb said:


> Heard back from SF.hk:
> 
> From your picture, the grey one on the upper size seems to be a genuine Solarforce L2 from a trial production run of a very small scale that was discontinued several months ago. All L2 now should have the appearance same as the lower one (black) in your picture.


Interesting. Well at least we know it's legit.

Look at it this way: you have is a limited run production light


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> Interesting. Well at least we know it's legit.
> 
> Look at it this way: you have is a limited run production light



Unfortunately, in this case it's not a benefit for me 

I modded both tailcaps with KD forward clickies though. One board had 1 contact to ground while the other had 2 contacts to ground.


----------



## Superorb

According to sf.hk, the lanyard ring can still be used with the shorter tailcap, but it "will be fixed". I don't think they understand what I was trying to say.


----------



## Turboman7

Hey erlon,

That is such a cool picture. How did you get to look so "cool". I've been trying to get one of my lights to look just like yours, but have been unsuccessful. What did you use and how did you set it up? I've read so many posts on how to do this, but I just can't get it to look as good as yours. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

THX,



erlon said:


> L900M with GITD :nana:


----------



## Superorb

^^ If I had to guess I'd say either GITD powder mixed with epoxy around the emitter, or it's a GITD o-ring.


----------



## kosPap

hey guys1 I need some help regasrding the L2*P *tailcap....i need to knwo how it is liek in the internals to see if it can be modded to a forward clickie (what else?)

IIRC it has a plastic retaining ring....is taht true?

also has anyone dissasembled it? does it use the standard L2 switch on a PCB? or have they gone to a different design?

in case you do not like to mess with it could you just look at the base of the spring....is there still a green pcb in there (that will do)

BTW the tailcap is de-anodized inside isn't it?

Many thnaks, kostas


----------



## Superorb

kosPap said:


> hey guys1 I need some help regasrding the L2*P *tailcap....i need to knwo how it is liek in the internals to see if it can be modded to a forward clickie (what else?)
> 
> IIRC it has a plastic retaining ring....is taht true?
> 
> also has anyone dissasembled it? does it use the standard L2 switch on a PCB? or have they gone to a different design?
> 
> in case you do not like to mess with it could you just look at the base of the spring....is there still a green pcb in there (that will do)
> 
> BTW the tailcap is de-anodized inside isn't it?
> 
> Many thnaks, kostas


Somewhere in the "Solarforce Questions" thread someone disassembled the L2P tailcap and swapped to a forward clicky.


----------



## Black Rose

kosPap said:


> also has anyone dissasembled it? does it use the standard L2 switch on a PCB? or have they gone to a different design?


The switch inside the L2P tailcap is different than the L2 tailcap. There is a green PCB in it, but the actual switch is different.

If I remember, I can take mine apart again and take pictures of it.


----------



## sigsour

Here is my stock L2P but hopefully not for long...:devil:


----------



## Black Rose

Black Rose said:


> The switch inside the L2P tailcap is different than the L2 tailcap. There is a green PCB in it, but the actual switch is different.
> 
> If I remember, I can take mine apart again and take pictures of it.


There is a metal washer inside the tailcap itself that the switch button sticks through.

Topside






Bottom


----------



## shark_za

I enjoy my Solarforce torches a lot. 

Just some quickly.

L2P - stock with low voltage 3-mode and lanyard ring with 18650
L2M Special Edition - 5 Mode run on CR123 or 18650
Parts light = Single mode Lumens Factory dropin, 2xCR123 or 16340
L2m = fake one from DX with S4 and "superbright R2" single mode
L2r - 0.8 - 4.2v single mode 
L2 - 2x 18650, S5 and Lumens Factory P7 with C to M adapter.

I'm swapping the two L2m bodies around as soon as I sort out the contact issue that the silver body has with the S3 and S4. 
It will leave a 2-tone mini taclight and an all black general use beater.

I often run the P7 head on a Seraph and use that L2 with a Surefire Z59 and 18650 driving a high output Lumens Factory D26.


----------



## Winx

I didn't remember it was me who made a forward clicky mod for L2P. Maybe because I'm not using that tailcap at the moment.

Here's the pictures again for kosPap.


----------



## Superorb

shark_za said:


> L2P - stock with low voltage 3-mode and lanyard ring with 18650



What drop-in is this?


----------



## kosPap

black_rose and winx thanks!

winx...eyeballing it, i think that if I remove the origianl L2P switch the KD forward clickie can be soldered right in, can't it?


----------



## Winx

kosPap said:


> black_rose and winx thanks!
> 
> winx...eyeballing it, i think that if I remove the origianl L2P switch the KD forward clickie can be soldered right in, can't it?



You're welcome. Yes. You'll need second washer though. Well, you know the these things .


----------



## shark_za

Superorb said:


> What drop-in is this?



The Solarforce one, 0.8-4.2v 3-mode, yellowy/gold coloured label.


----------



## Superorb

shark_za said:


> The Solarforce one, 0.8-4.2v 3-mode, yellowy/gold coloured label.


Ahh, I've got that same drop-in. It's not bad, but I wish the medium and low were both lower. It's a great value for the dollar though.


----------



## old4570

DX sells a variable [ ramping ] drop in that is very nice ..
!8650 to 2xCR123A [ 8.4v ] and works a treat .. In moon mode it will run for a very long time .


----------



## Superorb

old4570 said:


> DX sells a variable [ ramping ] drop in that is very nice ..
> !8650 to 2xCR123A [ 8.4v ] and works a treat .. In moon mode it will run for a very long time .


Unfortunately, the DX one doesn't allow you to save the user-selected modes.


----------



## radu1976

I was looking for a slim SOLARFORCE L2 with 17670 tube - not the latest 18650 one - , with flat bezel and with raised clickie but it seems that those are gone from ebay...


----------



## old4570

Superorb said:


> Unfortunately, the DX one doesn't allow you to save the user-selected modes.



What ever light level is chosen , is remembered .


----------



## old4570

I resisted for a long time , unfortunately I got another lantern + head , so I had to buy a body , since I had spare tailcaps , and drop ins , 

Hello no 13 ......... :shakehead





Pictured is L2 no 13 + Lantern no 2


----------



## Superorb

old4570 said:


> What ever light level is chosen , is remembered .


Yes, but there's only 1 level; I'm looking for a 3-level where I can choose levels quickly without ramping every time.


----------



## old4570

Superorb said:


> Yes, but there's only 1 level; I'm looking for a 3-level where I can choose levels quickly without ramping every time.



Well , you wanted lower output , otherwise you get what you get , there is no guarantee as to actual current draw etc , unless you buy a pre tested drop in . 

Ive found current draw to be all over the place with most drop ins , so it's a bit of pot luck , unless you can find a seller who will pre test for you . 
Personally Ive found the 3 mode Lo voltage Solarforce drop in to be rather well set out with the modes / 1.2A / 0.45A / 0.09A 

0.13 / 0.6 / 1.4A [ 2nd one ]


----------



## don.gwapo

Two L2M's. SS SE on left and gun metal at right. They're always riding with me where ever I go. :naughty:.


----------



## yatsunil

Just got my L2m (Gunmetal) with Stainless flat bezel and clip.


----------



## g0ldfing3r

yatsunil said:


> Just got my L2m (Gunmetal) with Stainless flat bezel and clip.



Nice! Where did you get this?


----------



## kosPap

old4570 said:


> ......
> Personally Ive found the 3 mode Lo voltage Solarforce drop in to be rather well set out with the modes / 1.2A / 0.45A / 0.09A
> 
> 0.13 / 0.6 / 1.4A [ 2nd one ]


 
that is with Lithium rechargables or Alkalines Nimh? seems low for the latter


----------



## old4570

kosPap said:


> that is with Lithium rechargables or Alkalines Nimh? seems low for the latter



18650


----------



## Superorb

old4570 said:


> Well , you wanted lower output , otherwise you get what you get , there is no guarantee as to actual current draw etc , unless you buy a pre tested drop in .
> 
> Ive found current draw to be all over the place with most drop ins , so it's a bit of pot luck , unless you can find a seller who will pre test for you .
> Personally Ive found the 3 mode Lo voltage Solarforce drop in to be rather well set out with the modes / 1.2A / 0.45A / 0.09A
> 
> 0.13 / 0.6 / 1.4A [ 2nd one ]


I tested my 0.9-4.2v SF dropin yesterday and got similar same draw as your 1st one with a fresh off the charger 18650. 1.21A, 0.48, 0.10


----------



## yatsunil

g0ldfing3r said:


> Nice! Where did you get this?


 
Got the flashlight, bezel and belt clip from three different dealers on ebay for very reasonable prices and shipping times.:twothumbs


----------



## Superorb

Did another Forward Clicky swap in another L2. This one went well. Notice the gobs of solder, that is what I added. I don't have a small iron, only the standard one so it's very difficult to only add a small amount of solder. I really need a smaller iron to do more intricate work. I used the KD forward Clicky.


----------



## Black Rose

Nice work.

FYI, picture size limit is 800x600.

You'll have to resize the pics or make them links (before the mods do it for you )


----------



## kosPap

good job!

Toaday I amde also a forward lick mode for the L2*R* on a cop's light. So no photos of the mod unless i get to idssasemble the sritch module again (scared of the plastic retaining ring threads)

PCB board is smaller and both the switch legs DO NOT fit in any sockets. After I glued it I trimmed to about 1mm, and riased them a bit upwards...I folder over soem single strand wire in a loop, out the loop over the cut down switch contact/leg and then soldered the wire to the appropiate places...


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> Nice work.
> 
> FYI, picture size limit is 800x600.
> 
> You'll have to resize the pics or make them links (before the mods do it for you )


Whoops, I forgot to resize them before uploading. Thanks for the catch.

BTW, anyone know where I can get a really small soldering iron and small solder to do electronics work? Using my standard iron is like using a mallet to swat a fly.


----------



## kosPap

if you want to start small and cheap (relatively) get an iron that accepts different tips 9?down ti needle sharp) I have an Antex


----------



## Black Rose

Superorb said:


> BTW, anyone know where I can get [snip] small solder to do electronics work?


I've starting using solder paste for finer work and so far it's worked well.

I've been using sku 7952 from DX. Others have been using sku 4711.


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> I've starting using solder paste for finer work and so far it's worked well.
> 
> I've been using sku 7952 from DX. Others have been using sku 4711.


I'll add a tub to my next order of 18650 cells, thanks.


----------



## Superorb

Superorb said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/search.asp?keyword=inox+lanyard+ring&search=GO
> 
> It doesn't say that it fits a Solarforce, but the L2 is a 6P clone I believe.


Just got my order, and this DOES for an L2 perfect, but at $5 each it's double the price of the Solarforce lanyard rings and the SF ones don't require a split ring. The Inox ones work great though and look nice. I also found a $1 ring that looks decent and works only on my black L2 and none of my grey ones. The black has slight ano on the end of the tailcap and it's slightly too thin on the grey ones so it spins.

http://www.lighthound.com/Mr-Bulk-Chameleon-Lanyard-Ring_p_1262.html


----------



## lightmyway

Superorb said:


> Whoops, I forgot to resize them before uploading. Thanks for the catch.
> 
> BTW, anyone know where I can get a really small soldering iron and small solder to do electronics work? Using my standard iron is like using a mallet to swat a fly.


Try http://www.mcmelectronics.com/
they have a excellent selection of soldering equipment.


----------



## alfreddajero

Just ordered the two way clip and new clicky......post pics on the light as soon as the package gets here.


----------



## Superorb

lightmyway said:


> Try http://www.mcmelectronics.com/
> they have a excellent selection of soldering equipment.


Wow, that site is overwhelming, I don't even know where to start.


----------



## Midnight Oil

All the threads and posts therein I've come across that compare the Solarforce L2 and L2P hosts to the Surefire 6P host are not specific about how the quality of the Solarforce hosts, though "very good for their price," falls short of the Surefire's, even that of the Fenix lights.

Someone please point out the specifics: wall thickness, the machining of the threads, shape of the threads, knurling, mating of the seams, finish, waterproofing, lens, QC, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## old4570

Midnight Oil said:


> All the threads and posts therein I've come across that compare the Solarforce L2 and L2P hosts to the Surefire 6P host are not specific about how the quality of the Solarforce hosts, though "very good for their price," falls short of the Surefire's, even that of the Fenix lights.
> 
> Someone please point out the specifics: wall thickness, the machining of the threads, shape of the threads, knurling, mating of the seams, finish, waterproofing, lens, QC, etc.
> 
> Thanks.



Dont own fenix , or surefire ... Buy a solarforce host for $15USD shipped and let us know ...


----------



## kosPap

I will tell....solarforce is good surefire is very good....

thsi is achalenge..wait till I get my Ultrafire 504 fir some comparison pics


----------



## old4570

kosPap said:


> I will tell....solarforce is good surefire is very good....
> 
> thsi is achalenge..wait till I get my Ultrafire 504 fir some comparison pics



$25USD VS ?? about $75USD 

So is a Surefire3 times better that a Solarforce ???? 
Im trying to get a 6P but there so expensive , I just cant find one for a reasonable price . [ And then there is the shipping ] 

I cant understand why used ones go for as much as new ones ..


----------



## Superorb

old4570 said:


> $25USD VS ?? about $75USD
> 
> So is a Surefire3 times better that a Solarforce ????
> Im trying to get a 6P but there so expensive , I just cant find one for a reasonable price . [ And then there is the shipping ]
> 
> I cant understand why used ones go for as much as new ones ..


Because people are buying the brand name. Why do people spend $50 on an HDMI cable from Best Buy when they can get the same thing (unbranded) for $2 shipped? They either don't know any better, don't want to wait for hipping, or they want the brand name. It matters to some people.


----------



## balloo93

My opinion is fairly fresh as I just bought a 6P about 2months ago and then three solarforce lights (L2, [email protected] gun metal, L2M black).

The Surefire seems to be machined to a tighter spec. The knarling on the body is more aggressive. The threads in relation to the head and the tail cap are very nice and smooth. More than likely it's the machining on the body and head/tail cap. Finish is tougher. It has a life time warranty.

The Solarforce is pretty damn close. The threads are a little looser, but not to the point that would affect usability. Body is machine to accept a variety of battery options. Cost is insanely low. Quite a few options for tail caps, heads, bezels, and lenses.

I carry the L2M gunmetal solarforce with me everywhere. It will be replaced soon with a smaller EDC light though. I will still keep the L2M nearby for jogging at night.

Pic:


----------



## Black Rose

Solarforce L2P with low profile SS bezel and Solarforce L2 with black low profile bezel originally shipped with the L2P


----------



## Superorb

I love the low profile SS crenelated bezel. I've got 3 L2 hosts and they've all got that SS bezel, and I'm ordering 2 more L2's and 2 more bezels to match. Love those things! Now, I just need some drop-ins to complete them.


----------



## alfreddajero

I finally got mine in and i cannot be happier....now i know what the talk is about when it comes to P60 hosts.....Im looking for another dropin for the other and the one with the ss crenulated bezel is using a Cree R2 single mode. And i also got the tailstanding tailcap from DX as well......Hope i can trade the Olight T10 with T15 tube for another dropin. Thanks Jason over at SB for the great CS.......


----------



## old4570

You want to swap the Olight for a drop in ? 

Well if no one else closer to you steps up , and just so everyone is in the know , what drop in were you interested in ?

From my own collection , I would have a SSC P7 - 5mode , XP-G R5 -5mode , and a Solarforce 3-4.2v 5 mode XR-E R2 thats rather good . 

But Im some what far away here in Australia , so ill just go back up , in case no one steps up for what is obviously a good deal .

Otherwise . one could just order a drop in to be shipped to you direct .


----------



## alfreddajero

Thats the thing its been on the market place for almost a week now...lol....its not like im asking for much at all and you can see the pics of it there. Only been used once or twice to play with. Please respond there if you can. I like the single mode R2 that i have, and the funny thing is my wife loves the light as well.


----------



## old4570

alfreddajero said:


> Thats the thing its been on the market place for almost a week now...lol....its not like im asking for much at all and you can see the pics of it there. Only been used once or twice to play with. Please respond there if you can. I like the single mode R2 that i have, and the funny thing is my wife loves the light as well.



Single mode , what voltage range ?

0.8v - 4.2v Low voltage or the 3v-18v ...
I do have a low voltage single mode drop in from Solarforce [R2], that I run on 2xAA . If you add a 18650 extension to a L2m , it becomes 2xAA .


----------



## alfreddajero

Im looking for something with the voltage range of 0.8-4.2.....a 3 mode is what im looking at. So far im taking a look at these two......

http://www.sbflashlights.com/Solarforce-Dropins/Solarforce-LC-1-Cree-R2-3-Mode-8-4-2V-p22.html

http://www.sbflashlights.com/Solarforce-Dropins/Solarforce-Cree-XPG-Dropin-1-Mode-p58.html


----------



## old4570

Hmmm , see , Im thinking it would be a much better deal for you , if you just got the drop in from flea bay , + you got to keep the Olight . 

+ If there was some one local to trade with ... 

+ 

 XP-G R5  

3 Mode R2 
I dont see the economics in trading : 

Probably better to sell the Olight , and use the funds to buy the drop in rather than trading for it ..


----------



## alfreddajero

I dont think so.....i keep it but it doesnt get used....i would rather trade someone that will use it and i also get something to use in return. That would be a much better deal for me. Hey its all good....still looking at drop-ins.


----------



## fishinfool

alfreddajero said:


> I dont think so.....*i keep it but it doesnt get used*....i would rather trade someone that will use it and i also get something to use in return. That would be a much better deal for me. Hey its all good....still looking at drop-ins.


 
What about the other 40 or 50 torches you have? Do all of them get used? :lolsign:


----------



## alfreddajero

Why you got to me out there Pare......lol. So when are we going to see yours....im going to keep bugging you man.


----------



## Black Rose

alfreddajero said:


> Im looking for something with the voltage range of 0.8-4.2.....a 3 mode is what im looking at.


If it wasn't for the 0.8v requirement, I could build you an XP-G R4 3-mode drop-in.

The driver I've been using for builds lately is a 2.8v-6.0v driver.


----------



## alfreddajero

Then i guess the 0.8 has to go.....but i would like it to use primaries as well....guess thats where the 2.8 comes in. Hey bud nice to see your lights on FB. If i may ask how do you edc yours...since i dont see any clips on the lights. And if your able to hook me up how is the drop-in and beam profile. Are you, or will you be using smooth or an op reflector.


----------



## fishinfool

alfreddajero said:


> Why you got to me out there Pare......lol. So when are we going to see yours....im going to keep bugging you man.


 
 I'm going to wait for my gunmetal L2M that I just ordered a few minutes ago. 

I just couldn't help myself and IT IS ALL YOUR FAULT AL! :shakehead

I also bought a 18650 extension tube so I can use 2 - 18650's with the LC-1 Cree R2 3 Mode 4.2-8.4V I also ordered.


----------



## alfreddajero

I didnt know you were going to get all of them dude....lmao. Since your wallet is yearning you might want to send a drop-in my way. lol


----------



## fishinfool

alfreddajero said:


> I didnt know you were going to get all of them dude....lmao. Since your wallet is yearning you might want to send a drop-in my way. lol


 
Don't worry Al, I am going to put you in my WILL but only for flashlight related items.


----------



## alfreddajero

Lmao....now thats the first i have ever heard of that.......


----------



## fishinfool

alfreddajero said:


> Lmao....now thats the first i have ever heard of that.......


 
What are kaibigans for right?


----------



## old4570

SSC P7 Beams shots ^ Above > Starting Lo - Med - High













XP-G R5 beams ^


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> If it wasn't for the 0.8v requirement, I could build you an XP-G R4 3-mode drop-in.
> 
> The driver I've been using for builds lately is a 2.8v-6.0v driver.


What are the output levels for the driver you're using?


----------



## Tally-ho

old4570 said:


> XP-G R5



The Solarforce 320Lms XPG Cree Led 3-18V is not very good with only one Li-Ion (1*16340,1*18650), mine is flickering after 30 to 40 seconds with a high frequency whinning.
No flickering and no whinning with two Li-Ion (2*16340, 2*18650).
Anyone noticed the same problem with this dropin ?


----------



## Black Rose

Superorb said:


> What are the output levels for the driver you're using?


60, 440, and 1400 mA


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> 60, 440, and 1400 mA


With those current levels, can you take a guess at the OTF Lumens?


----------



## don.gwapo

Lego L2M's. SS SE & Gunmetal.




L2M SS SE with LT-1 lantern.


----------



## fishinfool

don.gwapo said:


> Lego L2M's. SS SE & Gunmetal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L2M SS SE with LT-1 lantern.


 
I just ordered a gunmetal l2m and can't wait to see it.

BTW, are you pinoy?


----------



## don.gwapo

fishinfool said:


> I just ordered a gunmetal l2m and can't wait to see it.
> 
> BTW, are you pinoy?


Yup, I am but I live here in the states. I'm sure your gona like your L2M when you get it.


----------



## fishinfool

don.gwapo said:


> Yup, I am but I live here in the states. I'm sure your gona like your L2M when you get it.


 
I thought so because the '*gwapo*' part of your username was a dead giveaway.


----------



## alfreddajero

Cool another flip on the boards.....where in the states man....Love the SS L2m.


----------



## frankiej




----------



## don.gwapo

alfreddajero said:


> Cool another flip on the boards.....where in the states man....Love the SS L2m.


I'm here in aloha states. Love my SS L2M for it's bling.


----------



## fishinfool

don.gwapo said:


> *I'm here in aloha states.* Love my SS L2M for it's bling.


 
Where in Hawaii? :thinking:


----------



## don.gwapo

fishinfool said:


> Where in Hawaii? :thinking:


I'm from Honolulu.


----------



## fishinfool

don.gwapo said:


> I'm from Honolulu.


 
Cool bruddah or kaibigan! :wave:


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

don.gwapo said:


> Lego L2M's. SS SE & Gunmetal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L2M SS SE with LT-1 lantern.


 
Thanks a lot for putting up the pic of the L2M with the lantern. 
Now I know I _need_ one of them.:shakehead


Where did you find a stainless L2M? I thought they only made the two cell body in SS?

Good job on the pic too, much better than the marketing shots I've seen.


----------



## Wiggle

Masterpiece PRO-1 Head, L2P body/tail, 18650 extension:


----------



## don.gwapo

Chauncey Gardner said:


> Thanks a lot for putting up the pic of the L2M with the lantern.
> Now I know I _need_ one of them.:shakehead
> 
> Where did you find a stainless L2M? I thought they only made the two cell body in SS?
> 
> Good job on the pic too, much better than the marketing shots I've seen.



Love my lantern and use it every night as my nightlight since I got it. Actually I ordered it together with the SS. I got them at lighthound and seems they are not carrying the SS anymore. The SS comes with the extender as you can see on the top photo. I just took it in short mode. Thanks, but i'm just the guy who just point and shoot using my camera phone and not into photography.


----------



## Zeruel

Just got me a L2R. Base on it, seems Solarforce's quality has gotten better.





Love the metallic color.










The knurling is ridiculous. I bet if I hold the light facing down and open my fingers, it'll stick to my palm. :laughing:





Great tactile feel to the switch. But it's kind of hard to turn it on with the thumb, it has to go deeper to activate the switch.





It's pretty close to titanium color, just a shade darker.


----------



## SuperTrouper

I've just bought a flat bezeled L2 in gunmetal grey. Interestingly it came with a non locktite'd crenelated bezel and the stainless steel flat bezel that just basically holds in the glass. Click for larger views.


----------



## alfreddajero

Looks good, what dropins are you using if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## SuperTrouper

alfreddajero said:


> Looks good, what dropins are you using if you dont mind me asking.



They're Dereelight 3SD XP-G R5's (3 modes). They seem to have memory that doesn't require a parasitic drain on power. They remember the last mode even if you remove the battery.


----------



## alfreddajero

Cool thanks, how do you like them.


----------



## SuperTrouper

alfreddajero said:


> Cool thanks, how do you like them.



I love them! They're 1.2A on max which Bigchelis measured putting out around 300 lumens.

Remembering your last mode between usage sessions is handy if you want to leave it on your beside table but don't want it to come on in max mode when you wake up in the night and want to use the light on low to check out a noise or something. One soft press of the reverse clicky though and you move from low to max.

The modes go max>med>low>max.... and so on.


----------



## alfreddajero

Okay thanks......


----------



## Midnight Oil

I am now officially a happy Solarforce L2 owner. :laughing:

I received my black L2 yesterday along with the CR123a extension tube for 2AA compatibility. Echoing what so many of you have already said, the host is quite fine in quality. I have a Nailbender XRE R2 in it and I alarmed several neighbors last night when I put the bright spot out my window and lit up my backyard.

The threads didn't come well lubed, but a quick wipe with some rubbing alcohol and a smear of Super Lube have solved the problem.

I really like the recessed tailcap spring which allows the tailcap and body threads to engage long before the spring hits the battery and starts to compress. This is in contrast to my L2R and my CL1H, both requiring the user to push against the spring when attempting to mate the threads. In the case of the L2R, the bottom battery also sticks out, making it extra tricky. Maybe the drop-in center spring could be trimmed to solve this problem.

Also as others have commented, I wish the lip on which the external spring sits were wider or that the head tapered like in the Surefire 6P, so that Malkoffs would fit without trouble and cells would not slide out with the head removed.

I have an AW 18650 flat top in it. It rattles just very very slightly, barely noticeable, and in no way affects the operation of my multi-mode drop-in. I had intended to get the L2P but changed my mind after reading the thread about how the battery really rattles inside it and causes some multi-mode drop-ins to change modes.


----------



## Fusion_m8

L2 Porcupine.






















*
Masterpiece PRO-I




*


----------



## Superorb

Has anyone managed to find a dropin that has a LOW low mode? Like, under 5L? I got a Thrunite one that's supposed to be 3L but I think it's over 5L at least. It's still much lower than the SF 3-mode 0.9-4.2v dropin though.


----------



## Black Rose

SuperTrouper said:


> I've just bought a flat bezeled L2 in gunmetal grey. Interestingly it came with a non locktite'd crenelated bezel and the stainless steel flat bezel that just basically holds in the glass.


Where did you get it?

I've never seen them sold with both the crenelated and SS bezels.
You usually have to buy the SS bezel separately.


----------



## SuperTrouper

Black Rose said:


> Where did you get it?
> 
> I've never seen them sold with both the crenelated and SS bezels.
> You usually have to buy the SS bezel separately.



I ordered it from the same dealer I bought the previous one from on ebay.

I've been told that the ebay seller in question is a Solarforce direct factory outlet seller.


----------



## uzirif

L2 gunmetal grey with SS clip and lanyard ring, double AR coated lens + Dereelight XPG R5 3SD drop-in


----------



## Black Rose

SuperTrouper said:


> I ordered it from the same dealer I bought the previous one from on ebay.
> 
> I've been told that the ebay seller in question is a Solarforce direct factory outlet seller.


Gotcha. Same seller I bought my L2P from.


----------



## PCC

Okay, I'm long overdue for posting a picture of my Solarforce L2 so here it is. Yes, it's mounted onto my shotgun. This was the original intent for this light when I bought it. It started out as a "scratch N dent" special, the head has been swapped with the head from my G3 and I've put a stainless steel bezel ring on it (don't ask me why). It's using an older 1A Dereelight 1SD module with OP reflector and Q5 emitter. It's powered by a rescued 18650 from a bad laptop battery pack. Output is around 225 lumens.


----------



## kosPap

since I am preparing a small review for a greek forum fro the Solraforce L2R here is a pic you might find interesting






Inside of the head and a glimpse of thye Low volatge module. this is the 5-mode but the 3-ode looks exaxtly the same....the 3 solder points are suspicious....maybe one can bridge them and bring out more modes...

*Measurements*
Module socket .880" across
L2 body interior: .744" => Ledge width 0.68"
L2R body interior: .546" => Ledge width 0.152"


----------



## kosPap

here is one more pic of the module sockets

L2M on the left, L2R on the right


----------



## ArmyMedicDad

I've been wanting to purchase a Solarforce. Looked through this thread and was very interested in seeing all your collections. But I did notice one glaring omission in practically everyone's collection - no one (except one) seems to own either the original Skyline or Skyline II (or if you do, you didn't post a photo). Is there any reason why no one seems to be collecting those two models?


----------



## Black Rose

Can't speak for others, but for me it's expensive and does not really give me anything special over my Solarforce L2 and L2P.

Don't know if you've seen it, but here is TechnoBill's comprehensive review, with lots of pictures at varying diatances.


----------



## ArmyMedicDad

Black Rose said:


> Can't speak for others, but for me it's expensive and does not really give me anything special over my Solarforce L2 and L2P.
> 
> Don't know if you've seen it, but here is TechnoBill's comprehensive review, with lots of pictures at varying diatances.


Yes, I did read TechnoBill's review and all the subsequent replies.

I was just surprised, that out of 33 pages of collection photos, I only saw one Skyline and it got me to wondering if there were any major negatives other than price. I also wasn't sure if I still wanted to buy one, even though one online vendor is offering the original Skyline at about half of it's original price (same price as the II and throwing in a charger and one 18650).


----------



## kerberos0023

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin1322

ArmyMedicDad said:


> I've been wanting to purchase a Solarforce. Looked through this thread and was very interested in seeing all your collections. But I did notice one glaring omission in practically everyone's collection - no one (except one) seems to own either the original Skyline or Skyline II (or if you do, you didn't post a photo). Is there any reason why no one seems to be collecting those two models?


I find them to be beautiful lights. If I was trying to collect all Solarforce lights I would get them, but I'm not. I have the L2i and L2r, which will be great if I somehow only have AA or AAA batteries to use, but I really never use them as I prefer the RCR123 and 18650 batteries. IMO the drawback to the Skyline l and ll is cost, and I believe the light engines (pills) are not upgadable like their other products (someone please correct me if I am wrong). I have the Masterpiece Pro 1 head that has much better performance over the Skyline, can be upgraded, and can be used with a L2, L2m, L2r, L2i, or L2p. The L2 series themselves are so versital with all of the different switches, heads, colors, bezels, battery extensions you can use, and especially since it uses the P60 style drop which then gives you a huge range of lighting options. Hope this helps.


----------



## dhouseng

Anyone get ulgy beam artifacts from the L2-B3 SS light crenulated bezel? 

The bezel I got is very glossy unlike what I saw on solarforce website. I sanded the reflection area to matte it and now the beam is better, I wonder are there better ways than sanding?


----------



## spankone

l2 with the xpg drop in smoth bezel and s2 cap. and the l2r


----------



## shipwreck

I am awaiting a Solarforce to be delivered any day now.

But anyone have a screen shot of how the light looks when the lantern is attached? That looks pretty cool, but I've never seen one in action before. Does it put out more light than a diffuser?


----------



## spankone




----------



## ArmyMedicDad

Kevin1322 said:


> I find them to be beautiful lights. If I was trying to collect all Solarforce lights I would get them, but I'm not.
> 
> IMO the drawback to the Skyline l and ll is cost



Thanks for the reply.

Just a note on the cost - I'm seeing both Skyline models being sold on eBay for less than $30 each. Plus a reputable on-line dealer has them for $59 (and the model I comes with one 18650 and charger).


----------



## BruceWillEs

kerberos0023 said:


> Thanks!



What drop-in is that?


----------



## Black Rose

BruceWillEs said:


> What drop-in is that?


It's one he has built himself.

He has a thread in the Homemade and Modified section regarding it (goes for around $120).


----------



## Nil Einne

Tally-ho said:


> The Solarforce 320Lms XPG Cree Led 3-18V is not very good with only one Li-Ion (1*16340,1*18650), mine is flickering after 30 to 40 seconds with a high frequency whinning.
> No flickering and no whinning with two Li-Ion (2*16340, 2*18650).
> Anyone noticed the same problem with this dropin ?



I'm interested in this too


----------



## Midnight Oil

Hey guys,

Do your L2 lights, except the L2P, have that grey oxidation stuff on the bare aluminum tailend threads?

I'm wondering if running the light, in other words completing the circuit, somehow accelerates the oxidation process. If so, the more I use the light, the more the threads are wearing away.


----------



## Black Rose

It's just the lube getting dirty.

Just clean it and reapply some lube.


----------



## Midnight Oil

I don't think that's the case. After cleaning the threads with rubbing alcohol and then re-applying the Super Lube, the grey stuff reappears the very next day!

Here are some pictures:

Grey stuff!!! On L2 and L2r, respectively.










Residue on tissue paper is black and grey.
I'm also wondering why the inside of the tube, which appears also to be bare aluminum, is not showing similar signs of oxidation.


----------



## BruceWillEs

My L2P 
Enjoy it in large resolution:
http://www.brucewilles.de/solarforce.jpg


----------



## old4570

After machining the surface is a little rough , so as you twist on and off there is a little wear as things bed in , its normal , esp with Aluminum to Aluminum contact . 

Its normal ...


----------



## Midnight Oil

old4570 said:


> After machining the surface is a little rough , so as you twist on and off there is a little wear as things bed in , its normal , esp with Aluminum to Aluminum contact .
> 
> Its normal ...


 
Whew. Thanks.


----------



## Superorb

Has anyone found the low profile SS bezel cheaply (L2-B3)? Lighthound sells it cheapest but they only do $5 priority mail. I emailed them about 1st class but they haven't responded yet.

I added two more L2 gunmetal lights so I need matching bezels for them.


----------



## Black Rose

sbflashlights or Lighthound are your best bets (both cost the same in the end).

Even ordering from itc_shop costs the same, just takes longer to arrive.


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> sbflashlights or Lighthound are your best bets (both cost the same in the end).
> 
> Even ordering from itc_shop costs the same, just takes longer to arrive.


I think I'll wait till I can order more than $75 to get free shipping. I can't see paying $5 to ship half an ounce of SS


----------



## Nil Einne

Nil Einne said:


> I'm interested in this too



About the Solarforce XPG 1 mode I came across http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2456885&postcount=20 which is interesting although doesn't show mention flickering it shows it doesn't work so well with 1 cell.


----------



## ArmyMedicDad

I can now add my new Skyline I to this thread ---












Just arrived today from Hong Kong (one of those $27 deals from eBay).

And last night, I found Solarforce's offices on Google "street view". Pretty "unique" neighborhood. Will post a couple of those screen-captures tomorrow.


----------



## fishx65

Army, how do you like the Sky so far? Very cool looking torch! Still waiting on mine.


----------



## ArmyMedicDad

fishx65 said:


> Army, how do you like the Sky so far? Very cool looking torch! Still waiting on mine.


Couldn't wait for the sun to go down last night. And my Lab kept looking at me weird when I kept taking him out. He totally couldn't understand the 4am walk - but we did nail a raccoon crossing the street about a block away .

BTW - first thrower in my sparse collection.


----------



## old4570

Yep , ITC had them cheap , ordered one myself . 

Looks like it may be optimized for 2 x Primaries , and you may take a big performance hit from going 18650 .

Look forward to playing with one .


----------



## arek98




----------



## pae77

My first Solarforce, an L2P host and low voltage Solarforce 3 mode drop-in, finally showed up from Hong Kong today. I'm very impressed with the way it looks and feels. I'm still waiting for batteries for it to arrive so I can't actually turn it on yet. However, one small glitch is that when I removed the tail cap/switch, the O ring turned out to be broken in pieces. Can someone tell me what size O ring I need to replace it and where I can get them?


----------



## Midnight Oil

I don't know the o-ring size, but you can try Lighthound.com. You can also email them with your question. Their CS is very good; I'm sure they'll be more than happy to help you. They ship from Texas, though, so where you are, perhaps that's not an advantage?


----------



## Superorb

Midnight Oil said:


> I don't know the o-ring size, but you can try Lighthound.com. You can also email them with your question. Their CS is very good; I'm sure they'll be more than happy to help you. They ship from Texas, though, so where you are, perhaps that's not an advantage?


They still ship 1st class so since o-rings don't weigh much it'll be the same price and almost as fast transit time.


----------



## pae77

The ebay seller (ITC Shop) is sending me some O rings for free and they said they are throwing in a glass lens they said is worth $5, which I thought was very nice of them. I'd still like to know what size O rings fit since I think it would be good to have some extras on hand. I'll probably order some from DX once I know the right size.

I am very impressed with the overall quality of the L2P. Seems like a real bargain to me for $20.85 shipped. I'm tempted to get one in gray in addition to the black.

On another subject, I wish Lighthound had the 18650 extension part in stock as their price on that part is very reasonable and I would like to try running the light with two 18650's. For now I'm going to have to be satisfied with trying it with 2 18350's (unprotected) (ordered from KD).


----------



## Superorb

^^ I've ordered several lights from ITC and the 1st two had broken o-rings. I replaced them and sold them because they had a shorter tailcap that I couldn't use with a ring. I ordered two more a few months later and confirmed through email that they had the correct tailcap ones in stock. It took 5 weeks for them to arrive. They answered all my pre-order emails within a day but took about 5-6 days to answer my few post-order emails.


----------



## dsche

Leds: (XPG R5+Q5)






Shot ([FONT=Verdana, Arial]top left - XRE WH @ 200mA,[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial] bottom right - XPG Q5(7D2)+R5(1C0) @ 1200mA[/FONT] + FastCar diffuser 5x)


----------



## LV426

*T: L2P + A001 + S6
B: L2P + B3 + PTS-3*






















*L: 1-mode LOP R2 1A
R: 3-mode SMO R2 EZ900 1.4A (max) + AR coated lens*


----------



## shipwreck

I have 2 Solarforce lights now - an L2 and an L2m


----------



## don.gwapo

L2M with L2-S3 tailcap & L2P with L2-DF diffuser.


----------



## kerberos0023

solarforce L2P + L2-B3 + L2-S6
SST-50 2800mA


----------



## CM2010

Will be getting my first Solarforce L2P delivered this week with a extension tube to run 2 18650's.

One question,could i use this Dereelight P60 drop in?


*3SM (3-stage Multi digital) Cree XP-G module*



Input Range: 3.4~9V
Output Range: 1.2A/2.1A(3SM MC-E drop in)
 Battery Type: 2xCR123A, 2xRCR123, 2x18650
 Features: constant output using CR123's
Three stage output,100%-50%-5%
Memory function
Change level by push switch


----------



## PCC

Yes, you can.


----------



## phantom23

My little Solarforce: :naughty:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Superorb said:


> I emailed that pic from the sales thread along with my pics to Lighthound, and John states that they both look like genuine Solarforce as they've changed their tailcaps quite a bit



So you people are saying the flat metal with the lines cut into it knurling is much much more common than the more pointed diamond knurling? I have a gunmetal L2 18650, and my favorite thing about it is the knurling. So that was just a trial run?


----------



## Superorb

bshanahan14rulz said:


> So you people are saying the flat metal with the lines cut into it knurling is much much more common than the more pointed diamond knurling? I have a gunmetal L2 18650, and my favorite thing about it is the knurling. So that was just a trial run?


Show us a picture so we can judge.


----------



## offroad

don.gwapo said:


> L2M with L2-S3 tailcap & L2P with L2-DF diffuser.



The diffuser looks nice, is it glass or plastic and what holds it on? I also prefer the flat SS bezels.


----------



## don.gwapo

offroad said:


> The diffuser looks nice, is it glass or plastic and what holds it on? I also prefer the flat SS bezels.


 











It's a plactic. I got this from sbflashlights. Same size as the lens but twice the thickness. Smooth on one side and corse on the other. On my eyes, it makes 180 degrees of pure flood light on my flat bezel. Very nice when i'm working on something upclose.


----------



## Superorb

don.gwapo said:


> It's a plactic. I got this from sbflashlights. Same size as the lens but twice the thickness. Smooth on one side and corse on the other. On my eyes, it makes 180 degrees of pure flood light on my flat bezel. Very nice when i'm working on something upclose.


That would actually be pretty useful as a nightstand light as well. It'll lower the output to not kill night vision, but it will light up an entire area on high modes.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Superorb said:


> Show us a picture so we can judge.



As soon as it's back from the shop and I can borrow my roommate's phone camera. Having a heatsink made for it :thumbsup:


----------



## offroad

don.gwapo said:


> It's a plactic. I got this from sbflashlights. Same size as the lens but twice the thickness. Smooth on one side and corse on the other. On my eyes, it makes 180 degrees of pure flood light on my flat bezel. Very nice when i'm working on something upclose.



Don: Thanks for the pics, it appears to be on top of the SS flat bezel. Is that correct and if so what holds it on to the light?


----------



## don.gwapo

offroad said:


> Don: Thanks for the pics, it appears to be on top of the SS flat bezel. Is that correct and if so what holds it on to the light?


 
No, its not on the top of the bezel. I have to take off the clear lens when I switch the diffuser then put the bezel back to hold it. Hopes this help.


----------



## old4570

Great minds think alike : :thinking:

Just wish I had posted first :mecry:


----------



## Superorb

^^ Is that a painted low profile SS bezel?


----------



## pae77

I believe that's the stock aluminum bezel the L2P comes with.


----------



## Black Rose

pae77 said:


> I believe that's the stock aluminum bezel the L2P comes with.


Correct...black HA III bezel ring currently only available on the L2P.


----------



## dhouseng

What do you guys think of the new solarforce HA III p60 host, solarforce L2X special edition?


----------



## pae77

If you mean the L2P, I think they are really nice and are fantastic values for the quality. I paid $20 for mine, including shipping. No complaints at all.


----------



## dhouseng

pae77 said:


> If you mean the L2P, I think they are really nice and are fantastic values for the quality. I paid $20 for mine, including shipping. No complaints at all.



Nope, it's the new solarforce HAIII host with a very unique design. Comes in regular and extended version (2x18650).


----------



## don.gwapo

Yeah I like the upcoming L2X. I emailed solarforce.hk and they say that the L2X will we out in 4 weeks then shipped to their dealerships so maybe 2-6 weeks wait of shipping before its available.


----------



## old4570




----------



## don.gwapo

Just visit sbflashlights and the L2X is now available pre-order.


----------



## pae77

old4570 said:


>


Very interesting looking.


----------



## Black Rose

Looks like a meat tenderizer


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> Looks like a meat tenderizer


That's the first thing that came to mind for me too :lol:


----------



## old4570

Beamshots of my XP-G R5 x 2 Dual LED ..... :naughty:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3498763&postcount=6


----------



## Maximillioneddy

hi im newbie here 
here my Solarforce L2P i received last week.
I change the tailcap to gitd. got dozen of tailcaps arter wrong size order because actually i order the tailcaps first before i order the torch because too excited to mod the tailcaps haha :laughing: anyway welcome to solarforce family


----------



## CM2010

Just got my first Solarforce (L2P) and my RC123A's give off quite a rattle,i had a spare Olight M20 battery tube and its fits & works perfectly.


----------



## BGater

After looking through this thread I had to see what all the fuss was about. Ordered 2 Solarforce bodies and 2 Solarforce drop ins. Got a SS cren for the HA III natural, I think its sexy ! The drop ins are both single mode XPG R5's . Getting great lightbox and 1 meter numbers, very impressed with brightness on 18650 and 16340's . Threw in a Lumahunter M1 for size. I put a Q5 in the M1 last year, these XPG's blow it away. Very happy with quality. Hope this pic works, been awhile since I posted a pic.


----------



## old4570

Looks like the L2x is available on Ebay  ....


----------



## Black Rose

I was thinking of getting one just to say I had such an odd looking light, but not at that price.


----------



## don.gwapo

Yeah, for me the price is a little bit high for a host. If they price it like the L2P then I will get one myself.


----------



## pae77

Fortunately, the L2's and L2P's are such nice hosts, I don't really feel the need for the "meat tenderizer."

I got the lantern attachment attached to my L2R loaded with the Solarforce low voltage R2 drop in and that is an excellent combination for giving my Eneloops some regular work outs.

I picked up one of those multi coated lenses from KD for my L2P and that is a nice minor upgrade.


----------



## spankone

well I've gotten a bit carried away with solarforce products 





















the reason the reflector looks orange in the above photo is only 'cause my camera is orange.


----------



## old4570




----------



## Midnight Oil

Hey! That wimpy candle in the background is trying to steal the show! Get him!


----------



## Black Rose

Midnight Oil said:


> Hey! That wimpy candle in the background is trying to steal the show! Get him!


Looks like it's trying to consume the kettle


----------



## don.gwapo

old4570 said:


>


 
Old4570,

Just curious, how did you make that L2 in the front even smaller? Like the size of it and what battery type your using it now?

Thanks.


----------



## JDest

And old, will the lantern attachment fit on the L2P or just the L2? Was thinking of buying one....


----------



## old4570

JDest said:


> And old, will the lantern attachment fit on the L2P or just the L2? Was thinking of buying one....



Lantern fits all L2's ...

The small L2 is what we call a L2micro ...
Mine is XP-E R2 with low current multi mode driver and forward clicky mod and runs full size 16340 [ protected even ] ..

To make one , you have to get a stock L2 , and separate the body [ used to be 2 part , dont know about now ] , the body was usually glued shut .. This one came about as I had a body that the glue failed to activate ...
I also removed the + spring from the pill and also filed of the front of the reflector rim .. Every mm of internal space counts with the L2micro ..
The forward clicky mod increases the space in the tailcap ..

Used the Romisen Forward clicky sold at Shinningbeam.com 

L2micro is a very nice pocket light ... Though not the smallest RCR123A light , it is the smallest L2


----------



## old4570

Black Rose said:


> Looks like it's trying to consume the kettle



Pushed aside to make room for the Solarforce collection ... 
Candles are ?? thousand year old flashlights ... :candle:


----------



## old4570

My Solarforce L2x .... Its not uncomfortable to hold at all , unless you use a real tight grip , then the blocks will dig into your hand ..

Use a gentle grip , and it's like it was glued to your hand ...


----------



## Tuikku

An opening post from me to this thread...

I have a problem - I lack a decent "bigger light".
With a words big light, I mean a light capable of housing an 18650 or two.

As I dont´exactly know, what kind of bigger light would be optimal, I though a P60 host could be the answer, as it can be alternated to different uses.

Solarforce, mmmm
Looks quite tasty, price is more suitable for n00b and testing-if-I-like-or-not.
Quality/price seems to be good.



But:
what should I get for a drop-in?
I have R2 in my itp as EDC, I´m hoping that my first "bigger light" would do a bit higher lumens.

I´m quite sure to get basic L2 host. Maybe with clip.
Do you recommend HAIII host or just basic HAII?
Can you add lenght to L2 by simply adding a 18650 extension tube?

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## old4570

Tuikku said:


> An opening post from me to this thread...
> 
> I have a problem - I lack a decent "bigger light".
> With a words big light, I mean a light capable of housing an 18650 or two.
> 
> As I dont´exactly know, what kind of bigger light would be optimal, I though a P60 host could be the answer, as it can be alternated to different uses.
> 
> Solarforce, mmmm
> Looks quite tasty, price is more suitable for n00b and testing-if-I-like-or-not.
> Quality/price seems to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> But:
> what should I get for a drop-in?
> I have R2 in my itp as EDC, I´m hoping that my first "bigger light" would do a bit higher lumens.
> 
> I´m quite sure to get basic L2 host. Maybe with clip.
> Do you recommend HAIII host or just basic HAII?
> Can you add lenght to L2 by simply adding a 18650 extension tube?
> 
> Thanks! :wave:



If you get the 3 - 8.4v pill , you can run many variations ...
Yes L2 with 18650 extension works with 8.4v pill ..

More light ? MC-E or SSC P7 but they are 4.2v ... 1 x 18650


----------



## Tuikku

old4570 said:


> If you get the 3 - 8.4v pill , you can run many variations ...
> Yes L2 with 18650 extension works with 8.4v pill ..
> 
> More light ? MC-E or SSC P7 but they are 4.2v ... 1 x 18650



Thanks!

Ordered black L2, did not take extension for now...
I´m thinking SSC P7. I have a small light with SST-90, this time preferring a bit less floodier. Possibly SST-50 or P7.
Hoping to post up something soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Trancersteve

Not too impressed with the anodizing on the above L2r, it was used around 15 hrs in total on a 4 night camping trip, it wasn't wrapped in cotton wool but was treated well. 

Yet already I can see flaking! As evident in the photograph :tsk:


----------



## shipwreck

Got my Sand colored solarforce in today - it has the nicest anodizing out of all of them. Cool color too.


----------



## Minjin

Do you guys think it's worth it to get the HAIII versions? Just how good are the normal and upgraded anodizing? On ebay it's 10 bucks vs 20 bucks.


----------



## Superorb

Minjin said:


> Do you guys think it's worth it to get the HAIII versions? Just how good are the normal and upgraded anodizing? On ebay it's 10 bucks vs 20 bucks.


I'd rather have two of them than one of them, plus the regular anodizing is decent on mine. If the light gets used it's going to show some wear.


----------



## pae77

Of the regular anodizing ones, I really like the HAII silver (or gun metal, or gray as it is sometimes called). I have the L2r in that color/finish and I really like the color, look and feel of it, and the one I have has held up very well so far.

I also have the L2P in black, which has the HAIII anodizing, and that is a very nice matte finish whereas the HAII finishes are shiny.

With the exception of the silver (gray, gunmetal) HAII, I think it is worth it to get the L2P with the HAIII finish. Also that model can table stand (i.e., do candlestick mode) with its stock switch which is important to me. Just that alone is worth the extra cost, imo, but the finish is nice too. Also, the bezel with the slighter crenelation on the L2P is nicer, imo.


----------



## OKWalker

Question, it's hard for me to tell by looking at pictures, but which is the best tailcap to turn a Solarforce L2P into a tailstanding light? S3, S4, or S5?

Thanks.


----------



## pae77

I don't know which of those switches will do it but just wanted to point out that the L2P already tail stands with its stock switch.


----------



## don.gwapo

OKWalker said:


> Question, it's hard for me to tell by looking at pictures, but which is the best tailcap to turn a Solarforce L2P into a tailstanding light? S3, S4, or S5?
> 
> Thanks.


 
L2P can tailstand. L2-S6 would be suited for the L2P as the other tailcaps are bigger in diameter.


----------



## old4570

S5 will ... S4 depends on how much the rubber boot sticks out , in theory it should . Mine sticks out just a little , so is unstable .


----------



## Midnight Oil

Trancersteve said:


> Not too impressed with the anodizing on the above L2r, it was used around 15 hrs in total on a 4 night camping trip, it wasn't wrapped in cotton wool but was treated well.
> 
> Yet already I can see flaking! As evident in the photograph :tsk:



Yeah, type 2 anodizing is not durable at all. But think of it this way, with type 2, you don't have to treat your light well, cradling it like a baby, worrying that you might damage the coating the way you would if the light were HA.


----------



## Tally-ho

Midnight Oil said:


> After cleaning the threads with rubbing alcohol and then re-applying the Super Lube


:huh:

You probably already know that "the more" is not always "the best".
If your lub product deserves its name, you prabably don't need to put so much lub, and if you need to put so much to have smooth threads, then you need a better one.
All the more since flashlight's threads aren't mechanical parts working 24 hours a day. 

But you remain free to do whatever you want.


----------



## OKWalker

Well my stock L2P is very wobbly when I try to tailstand it. I might order a few different tail caps to try them out.

Thanks.


----------



## pae77

OKWalker said:


> Well my stock L2P is very wobbly when I try to tailstand it. I might order a few different tail caps to try them out.
> 
> Thanks.


My L2P tailstands perfectly as the silicone or rubber cap does not protrude at all beyond the edges of the metal part of the tail cap, so I thought they all were like that. 

Perhaps if you take the tail cap apart, there may be a silicone/rubber "post" underneath the center of the cap that can be trimmed a bit to prevent the tail cap from sticking out and making it unstable?


----------



## old4570

Solarforce L2s 

Or L2small [ 18650 ] :naughty:


----------



## Tally-ho

old4570 said:


> Solarforce L2s
> 
> Or L2small [ 18650 ] :naughty:


:goodjob:

I am not a "lego guy" yet but after teasing us, now it will be appreciated to explain a little bit.
Which body tube is it ?
Did you remove all internal (+) & (-) contact springs ?
Which cliky is it ? Probably a very short switch.


----------



## old4570

Tally-ho said:


> :goodjob:
> 
> I am not a "lego guy" yet but after teasing us, now it will be appreciated to explain a little bit.
> Which body tube is it ?
> Did you remove all internal (+) & (-) contact springs ?
> Which cliky is it ? Probably a very short switch.



Its my L2micro + a shortened CR123 extension ..
Shortened so it will engage the threads ..
Now its 1xCR123A / or 1x18650 ...
L2micro or L2small ... 

With a lathe , I think I could shoe horn a 18650 into a L2m :devil:

Post 1066 for L2micro details


----------



## Kevin1322

old4570 said:


> Solarforce L2s
> 
> Or L2small [ 18650 ] :naughty:


Now Olds, you know you can't post a new creation like this without telling us how you did it!  You're such a tease, haha. Very cool. :thumbsup: BTW, your making it awefully hard to catch up with you and your Solarforce collection, haha.


----------



## old4570

*Re: Show your Solarforce / More L2s pictures*

More Pictures :





L2small next to a regular L2 [ 18650 ] 






Another angle of the two ...





L2s and 18650





L2s with 18650 exposed





The parts :





L2micro + CR123A extension : 

The cr123A extension has to be shortened at the front as the threads are too deep to engage the body , I took of some 20thou from the front to engage the threads ...

Now I have a L2small [ 18650 ] and a L2micro [ CR123A ] L2GO [ lego ] 
Maybe its a L2sm [ ????????? ] now ... 

I took it for about a 3 K walk , and it rides the pocket much better than a regular L2 , feels better , about the same weight, just feels smaller [ it is smaller ] ... 
So , for me , just seems a lot nicer size for a 18650 [ compact ? ] .. Ive had this on the back burner ever since doing the micro , I really wanted to see how small a light the L2 could be and still use a 18650 , I really think with some careful mods a L2M could be a 18650 host ... Take a bit of work !


----------



## SuperTrouper

Here's my L2 with a Malkoff M61W module in.

It runs very nicely! Click to embiggen!


----------



## offroad

*Re: Show your Solarforce / More L2s pictures*



old4570 said:


>



Where does the shortened head come from? I have a couple of L2m's but the head is longer than the one above.


----------



## PCC

The regular L2 actually has a two-piece body. If you look inside of the body from the head end you should see a seam. If you are able to separate the lower body from the head then you'll end up with that shorty head.

I'm tempted to boil my L2 to see if I can separate mine. I've already installed a NetKidz clickie in the stock L2 tailcap but it only shortened the overall length by about 2-3mm. The NetKidz clickie also sticks into the body by about 6mm so having a battery stack that sits further back than normal won't work with it. I'm going to see if I can make a L2 twistie tailcap ala Z41 to get an ultra short tailcap going. The problem is that the threads end about 5mm short of the end of the body and there's a shoulder in there. The Z41 is threaded all the way in so it can be made a lot shorter. If that doesn't work then I'll be putting a real Z41 onto mine.


----------



## old4570

*Re: Show your Solarforce / More L2s pictures*



offroad said:


> Where does the shortened head come from? I have a couple of L2m's but the head is longer than the one above.



First you have to make a micro ..

The earlier Solarforce L2's had 2 part bodies , dont know about now ?
So when you separate the 2 part body , you get the short head part , which the tail clicky screws into to make a micro ..

You also have to shorten the pill [ micro size it ] as internal space is at a premium , remove the + spring on the pill [ every mm counts ] and I did a Romisen forward clicky mod to the tailcap to improve the internal space in the tailcap . If you dont make more room , a CR123A wont fit in the micro ...

Once you have a working micro [ CR123A ] you then take a CR123A extension , shorten the front , as the threads are so deep they wont engage the body , I shortened mine 20thou , now you can squeeze in a 18650 . 

I guess I call the combo a L2sm [ small or micro ] 

Checked a few L2's , mine seem to be 2 part bodies - be aware they are glued shut ...


----------



## pae77

That's a really cool mod there, Old. :thumbsup:


----------



## Superorb

pae77 said:


> That's a really cool mod there, Old. :thumbsup:


All my 5 L2's are 2-part glued setups.


----------



## Scuderia

I got a little carried away on my first order of solarforce lights.


----------



## kosPap

*Re: Show your Solarforce / More L2s pictures*



old4570 said:


> You also have to shorten the pill [ micro size it ] as internal space is at a premium , remove the + spring on the pill [ every mm counts ] and I did a Romisen forward clicky mod to the tailcap to improve the internal space in the tailcap . If you dont make more room , a CR123A wont fit in the micro ...


 
A good starting point would be to get those bare dropin modules (either DX or KD) that are meant for the MCE (they have two grooves at the reflector body and there is no flat area in the reflector around the led dome)

the pill is about 2 mm shorter, but that affects maximum driver height....works fine with AMC7135 boards and the KD 1645 one (the last one I am using)


----------



## old4570




----------



## kosPap

indeed! 
I got to apologize for beeing a bit misleading on the module identiity, in my previous post...

taht is one, but I can no longer find it in the KD site...

there is a ready made drop-in in there and in DX too though...

BTW old4570 GOOD job!


----------



## old4570

Thank you ...

Got my fingers crossed for a lathe before Christmas ..
Would be nice to do some serious custom mods ....

Trying to save money ...


----------



## Norm

old4570 said:


> Trying to save money ...


Buying a lathe to save money on torches is like buying a boat to save money on buying fish. 
Cheers Norm


----------



## old4570

Norm said:


> Buying a lathe to save money on torches is like buying a boat to save money on buying fish.
> Cheers Norm



Sure is !!! thats the catch 22 of it .. Better more trick mods , need a lathe ...
Lathe costs money , could buy a lot of lights with that money .... 

[ But when I said save money , I meant to buy the lathe , not on mods :wave: ]


----------



## Tuikku

Got my first Solarforce today 
I have a feeling like I´ve just bought my first Flashlight.

Feels so solid for the price that it feels hard to believe it.
Works well, can´t really say there´s something wrong in it. (with Drop-in I was not so lucky, though... )

Somehow the L2 is a bit smaller than I expected. :thumbsup:


----------



## shipwreck

Scuderia said:


> I got a little carried away on my first order of solarforce lights.



I know the feeling


----------



## shipwreck




----------



## spankone




----------



## don.gwapo

spankone said:


>


 
What a color. . Care who made the coating job? I'm interested!


----------



## spankone

its my own work dude. I've got a few more crazy colours to do


----------



## fasuto

spankone said:


> its my own work dude. I've got a few more crazy colours to do



Looks very nice


----------



## Scuderia

shipwreck said:


> I know the feeling



:twothumbs Looks like i'm not alone. Your pics are fantastic. You just lured me into buying the L2X.


----------



## Midnight Oil

spankone said:


>



Is that a 6P body? Ah, never mind, I see the "joint" now.


----------



## RepProdigious

Here's my favourite...... Its quite simple, but i like it that way:











Nice clean and o so functional!!


----------



## Tally-ho

RepProdigious said:


> Here's my favourite...... Its quite simple, but i like it that way:


Did you glue the Xeno bezel ring ?

(BTW: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/293090 )


----------



## RepProdigious

Nope, i didn't glue it....... I used a supez zecret prozes 

I think glueing a bezel ring is very bad practice, what if you crack the glass one day? You wouldn't be able to replace it!

And glueing the thing in place wouldn't work all that well anyways, glue is designed to attach two matching surfaces by the thinnest possible layer of adhesive and between the ring and head there's quite a bit of space actually that you would have to 'fill up' in order to keep it in place. That's very bad practice. You better use some proper epoxy with no crimp if you're planning on going down that road but still i wouldn't suggest it.


----------



## dsche

With Ledil lenses and 3xXPG (2xQ5 warm + 1xR4 neutral)


----------



## RepProdigious

Wow, looks a bit steampunk!


----------



## dsche

RepProdigious said:


> Wow, looks a bit steampunk!



It's because of unskillful silver-plating






But "staempunked a little" sounds much better than "shabby coating"


----------



## Tuikku

_Very_ nice


----------



## OCD

Whew! I just finished reading this entire post! I will be purchasing an L2 as soon I can decide what combo to get ; L2 sand or L2P HA III natural; 1 mode or 3 mode drop in.

I do have a couple of questions about a drop-in. I will be running (1) 18650 and prefer throw over flood...is there a drop in that would be considered the best thrower? My 18650's are salvaged laptop cells. I saw someone mentioned using a drop-in that was 3v-?v, using the module for discharge protection. Is this practical and if so, where can I find one as it seems lighthound and sbflashlights have .8-4.2 and 4.2-8.4 modules.

I am trying to do this somewhat budget-oriented, so If the Solarforce modules are the best bang for my buck, that's fine by me.

edit: I just found a Cree XPG 1-mode on sbflashlights that is 3-18v and a MCE that is 3-6v. How do these stack up for throw and use for (1) 18650?


----------



## pae77

DX has some very nice inexpensive drop ins. I'm using one with an XPG R5 emitter (320 lumen), 5 mode that I like a lot. It has an orange peel reflector. I think the voltage range might be what you are looking for. Anyway, I mostly use it with one 18650 and it works great with that and provides excellent runtime. DX also has many other inexpensive drop ins. Mine cost $14.16 shipped.

Generally, drop ins with smooth reflectors should have better throw. Also the XRE emitter is considered to have very good throw while the XPG is generally considered to be more balanced between flood and throw, more all purpose. XPG's are also the most efficient at the present time. But the XRE's are great too, imo, and the XRE drop in I have (a Solarforce low voltage 3 mode) has a great tint and pretty decent throw and also only cost around $14 shipped on ebay. I got the low voltage one because I wanted a drop in I could run in an L2R with 2 AA Eneloops to go along with my higher voltage XPG drop in which is in an L2P.

If tail standing is important to you, I recommend getting an L2P.


----------



## RepProdigious

OCD said:


> Whew! I just finished reading this entire post! I will be purchasing an L2 as soon I can decide what combo to get ; L2 sand or L2P HA III natural; 1 mode or 3 mode drop in.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions about a drop-in. I will be running (1) 18650 and prefer throw over flood...is there a drop in that would be considered the best thrower? My 18650's are salvaged laptop cells. I saw someone mentioned using a drop-in that was 3v-?v, using the module for discharge protection. Is this practical and if so, where can I find one as it seems lighthound and sbflashlights have .8-4.2 and 4.2-8.4 modules.
> 
> I am trying to do this somewhat budget-oriented, so If the Solarforce modules are the best bang for my buck, that's fine by me.
> 
> edit: I just found a Cree XPG 1-mode on sbflashlights that is 3-18v and a MCE that is 3-6v. How do these stack up for throw and use for (1) 18650?



When i ordered my l2p i also ordered a L2m for parts (mainly the small body, flat bezelring, lanyard ring, spare glass and clicky insides) but to my surprise i found that the dropin that came with the light was actually pretty decent output wise. It has a great combination of throw and flood, almost on par with my TK11 but with a bit a softer hotspot due to the OP on the solarforce reflector vs smooth on the fenix (and this also means less artifacts so its nicer for indoors/close range)

So if you're going to order a solarforce that comes with a drop-in you might want to put ordering a 'better' drop-in on hold for a bit, you might be pleasantly surprised by what you get srom SF (i know i was, i still use that very drop-in today in the l2m body as backup light next to my triple XPG L2P)


----------



## iWiLL

*Solarforce L2X*




Solarforce L2X


----------



## don.gwapo

L2P, newest addition to my collection.


----------



## OCD

Has anyone paired any black components with an L2P natural finish...specifically a Masterpiece Pro-1 head? I want to buy an L2P and really like the natural, but I plan to buy a MPP-1 head and don't want it to look awful mixing the two colors.


----------



## iWiLL

*Solarforce L2X*




Solarforce L2X


----------



## Nokoff

OCD said:


> Has anyone paired any black components with an L2P natural finish...specifically a Masterpiece Pro-1 head? I want to buy an L2P and really like the natural, but I plan to buy a MPP-1 head and don't want it to look to awful mixing the two colors.


 
a little nasty, er, natty for me, but maybe U like it.


----------



## OCD

Thanks, Nokoff. Its not the worst combo I've ever seen, but it looks lego'ed. I think the MMP-1 head will go on a black L2P.


----------



## Notsure Fire

Love the pink one.


----------



## Nokoff

no problem OCD ..the MPP1 in the foreground with an L2P and blk extender definitely matches better, tho the MPP1 in the back with the L2X ext looks better to me, reminds me of the Masterpiece in the background there alongside the Skyline 1...it's too bad SF doesn't make the extension tube in HAIII to matche the L2P, since so many people have them already


----------



## fishinfool

Nokoff said:


> no problem OCD ..the MPP1 in the foreground with an L2P and blk extender definitely matches better, tho the MPP1 in the back with the L2X ext looks better to me, reminds me of the Masterpiece in the background there alongside the Skyline 1...it's too bad SF doesn't make the extension tube in HAIII to matche the L2P, since so many people have them already


 
Aloha Nokoff! How do you like those Masterpiece Pro's? It looks like you have several. Are they all the same? I'm thinking about getting one so are they worth it? Thanks! 


.


----------



## Nokoff

hi fishinfool, long answer is that I always like to take a thrower on night walks to enliven them. I enjoy the MPP1 more than my TK40 or A9 aspherical lately. The MPP1 will outthrow the TK40 noticeably.. There is useful spill for my wife and I to walk while the kids go up ahead, and runtime with two 18650 is impressive. The Masterpiece thrower standing back there with the mc-e is very different from the MPP1; there is very little info around about it's throw, so I will say that I liken it more to the TK40 in beam and throw.. Neither come close to the throw from the MPP1, and tho the A9 aspherical can hang, it's a very different beam, more of a spot with zero spill, and like I said, the spill is useful for me :thumbsup:



fishinfool said:


> Aloha Nokoff! How do you like those Masterpiece Pro's? It looks like you have several. Are they all the same? I'm thinking about getting one so are they worth it? Thanks! .


----------



## fishinfool

Nokoff said:


> hi fishinfool, long answer is that I always like to take a thrower on night walks to enliven them. I enjoy the MPP1 more than my TK40 or A9 aspherical lately. The MPP1 will outthrow the TK40 noticeably.. There is useful spill for my wife and I to walk while the kids go up ahead, and runtime with two 18650 is impressive. The Masterpiece thrower standing back there with the mc-e is very different from the MPP1; there is very little info around about it's throw, so I will say that I liken it more to the TK40 in beam and throw.. Neither come close to the throw from the MPP1, and tho the A9 aspherical can hang, it's a very different beam, more of a spot with zero spill, and like I said, the spill is useful for me :thumbsup:


 
I too have a TK40 so the MPP1 outthrowing the TK40 makes me want to get one even more. I already have 2 L2M's (with 18650 extensions) and an L2 so the MPP1 will be a great addition to my collection. Where did you buy your MPP1's and how much did they cost. Thanks again!


----------



## zone 69

I picked this L2 up used as a package deal a year ago.

SolarForce L2 
Clicky ON/OFF tailcap
Remote momentary ON tailcap
Extension tube
x2 Dropins cree ? unknown
x4 Li-ion 17335 1000mAh 3v batteries
x2 Soshine RCR123 650mAh 3v batteries
DSD Charger


----------



## 430Scuderia

Has anyone tried or know if the the guts of a solarforce black L2-S6 which is momentary/forward clicky tailcap switch (available from itc_shop on ebay) will fit inside the standard grey L2 tailcap as a straight swap?

I personally do not like reverse clickies and I wish solarforce would make forward tactical clickies in colors to match all their lights. Thanks:wave:


----------



## shark_za

430Scuderia said:


> Has anyone tried or know if the the guts of a solarforce black L2-S6 which is momentary/forward clicky tailcap switch (available from itc_shop on ebay) will fit inside the standard grey L2 tailcap as a straight swap?
> 
> I personally do not like reverse clickies and I wish solarforce would make forward tactical clickies in colors to match all their lights. Thanks:wave:



Yes, straight swap the guts out. 
Its my configuration of choice. The L2 really is a great light with the S6 guts inside the S1 tail.


----------



## dogface

I love my solarforce L2 I bought a year or 2 ago, but i cant seem to find the place i bought it from anymore, do they still make the solarforce brand?


----------



## 430Scuderia

shark_za said:


> Yes, straight swap the guts out.
> Its my configuration of choice. The L2 really is a great light with the S6 guts inside the S1 tail.



Thanks for the quick reply!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tuikku

dogface said:


> I love my solarforce L2 I bought a year or 2 ago, but i cant seem to find the place i bought it from anymore, do they still make the solarforce brand?



Yes, they are still in production.
Search for ITC_shop at eBay or use Google for other sites.


----------



## pae77

You can also check out this new site the ITC_Shop has set up in addition to their ebay store: Solar Force ITC_shop site

They are offering some good discounted prices atm.

(Note: I have no connection to them, I'm just a satisfied customer.)


----------



## old4570

99,632 views :wave:
Getting close to 100,000 views :nana:


----------



## TITANER

supasizefries said:


> Here's my L2-R2m with lanyard ring, lantern head, and my own moldable tripod. I love the versatility of this light! :twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action shot (sorry for the bad photo):


 Wow,so cool:thumbsup:.


----------



## TITANER

will said:


> something a little different


[/QUOTE]
Very interesting light,beautiful,artwork.


----------



## TITANER

It is very pity,many pics i can't see ,so bad.


----------



## old4570

100,000+ Views
:nana::wave::welcome::buddies::wow:


----------



## kerberos0023

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## RepProdigious

OOoooohhhhh NICE! A quad!!


----------



## kerberos0023

RepProdigious said:


> OOoooohhhhh NICE! A quad!!


Thank you very much! :thanks:


----------



## taewoopa

kerberos0023 said:


> :devil::devil::devil:


 
Hi, Kenji.

When and where are you going to start to open a sale thread ?

And, which host will take it for ?

Thank you.


----------



## fasuto

Seraph body and tail, L2X head, UCL lens


----------



## offroad

Does anyone know, what size are the o-rings that I have seen some put in the grooves on the outside of the Solarforce L2 type heads?


----------



## tacosauce

Norm said:


> No sign of locktite on this one.
> Norm



Can the battery tube be separated from the body on all the Solarforce flashlights (like this one)? If so, will the tailcap thread onto the body without the battery tube? Or a regular battery extension work in place of the battery tube?


----------



## PCC

I don't know about the L2M, but most L2's that I've seen are two-piece. Look inside the battery tube about half an inch in and if you see a seam then it can be taken apart. You should be able to boil the body for a few minutes to get it to separate.


----------



## old4570

tacosauce said:


> Can the battery tube be separated from the body on all the Solarforce flashlights (like this one)? If so, will the tailcap thread onto the body without the battery tube? Or a regular battery extension work in place of the battery tube?



1/ Yes [ L2 ] 
2/ Yes 
3/ No - [ The extension needs to be shortened so the threads will engage ]


----------



## Superorb

offroad said:


> Does anyone know, what size are the o-rings that I have seen some put in the grooves on the outside of the Solarforce L2 type heads?


I use 22mm GITD o-rings on my L2 lights, all 5 of them 

A 21mm or maybe 20mm o-ring might be stretched a bit more which would prevent it from moving around as mine sometimes does.


----------



## Notsure Fire

See I don't know about wooden flashlights. Something tells me their heat management isn't too great.


----------



## shipwreck

Okay, I have eight now


----------



## GoldenF1

NICE!:kewlpics:

Does the bezel on the fourth one from the left interfere with the beam?


----------



## shipwreck

Yes, it does make a triangle shaped beam because of the longer bezel.


----------



## palimpsest

GoldenF1 said:


> Does the bezel on the fourth one from the left interfere with the beam?


----------



## GoldenF1

Thanks for the pics


----------



## weklund

L2M SS arrived today form my buddy Alwyn (*don.gwapo*). I am very pleased ....




​

This Tank weighs in at 12 oz. fully loaded with Malkoff M60. 

Many Thanks for this very "Stout" SS light.​ 

​


----------



## don.gwapo

palimpsest said:


>


 
oo:. That's a unique beam pattern just like the caution sign.




weklund said:


> L2M SS arrived today form my buddy Alwyn (*don.gwapo*). I am very pleased ....
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> This Tank weighs in at 12 oz. fully loaded with Malkoff M60.​
> Many Thanks for this very "Stout" SS light.​


 
Your welcome buddy. :thumbsup:.


----------



## Scottcenfla

Wow!!! Awesome pics everyone


----------



## Zeruel

Latest additions to my lot: HA-III with XM-L drop-ins.


----------



## think2x

It was one of my favorites.......when I had it.


----------



## srfreddy

think2x said:


> It was one of my favorites.......when I had it.


 
That switch.... GOD, that switch, is it a Surefire fatty? A $200 buck switch for a solarforce.... Delicious. Also,:bow::bow::bow::bow: to the guy who saved this from the cache.


----------



## jake royston

i have a bare aluminum l2p that i removed the ano from myself... i also have an ex10 bare aluminum if anyone wants pics of it let me know..

right out of the box...





ano half way gone...





ano gone before polishing...





after polish...





close up after polish... (dont know why but there is a line in the picture, not a scratch but a photo error.... and a fingerprint!) LOL


----------



## Zeruel

Received the latest M8 (XM-L) today.


----------



## tenka




----------



## noobtrader

Zeruel said:


> Received the latest M8 (XM-L) today.


 
Wow, nice man. Are the 2 switches that come with the M8 the exact same?


----------



## Zeruel

noobtrader said:


> Wow, nice man. Are the 2 switches that come with the M8 the exact same?


 
2 switches are provided: single mode Tactical and 3-mode AI. For the record, the M8 out throws Tk35 on 2x18650. oo:


----------



## tenka

my L2m


----------



## srfreddy

The AI switch is also being sold as the S8 now.


----------



## think2x

srfreddy said:


> That switch.... GOD, that switch, is it a Surefire fatty? A $200 buck switch for a solarforce.... Delicious. Also,:bow::bow::bow::bow: to the guy who saved this from the cache.


 Nope, a SW02 "clone" tail. I guess I need to start collecting more parts, I had a weak moment and traded it off.


----------



## old4570




----------



## srfreddy

Nice L2X-what are those grip things?


----------



## old4570

Yep , there grip rings ...

If your wondering where they came from = The wheel on a wheel mouse 
The L2P wears one from a [ Dell Mouse ??? ] I think , the other one ? 

Anyway , its the rubber part of the wheel on a wheel mouse .


----------



## tenka

L2m - M8 - L2mm


----------



## FLT MEDIC

Nice collection tenka, especially the L2mm!


----------



## Xacto

tenka said:


> L2mm



Interesting, this runs on what type of cells? Uses which type of dropin?

Thanks.
Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## tenka

Xacto said:


> Interesting, this runs on what type of cells? Uses which type of dropin?
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers
> Thorsten



L2mm => L2 mini mini 
it's with normal dropin from solarforce, batery use CR2.


----------



## Flashlite Foy

Here's my two latest, both with XM-Ls.


----------



## GoldenF1

Flashlite Foy said:


> Here's my two latest, both with XM-Ls.



Love the leather. Is ther a place i can get some leather in strands online?

Daniel


----------



## g.p.

Put together a few flashlights for work and family.......

Solarforce LP2's with various mode XML Led's.
One Masterpiece Pro on LP2 body with extension tube.
GITD o-rings, GITD switches, GITD lanyards, UCL lenses.


----------



## Flashlite Foy

GoldenF1 - They are made from Kiwi boot laces from the grocery store. 42 inches for $2.50. Actually, they are from the white-trash series laynards, from my exclusive double-wide collection.

Foy


----------



## Nokoff

top to bottom: gray L2P with 4000k NB linger special and clip (the wife's favorite,) L2X ext rockin' a FM G4 SUNLIGHT with WA1274 and tac bezel (Nasty,) and a black L2P with A001 head sporting the latest copper triple from e-rock, using a 4000k creamy neutral (mmm, cream)....UCL's all around, over 2000 bulb/emitter lumens between the three and not a cool white in site.


----------



## Deaj

Here are my SolarForce lights (not pictured are a SolarForce M8 and another L2P due to arrive soon):


----------



## GoldenF1

Flashlite Foy said:


> GoldenF1 - They are made from Kiwi boot laces from the grocery store. 42 inches for $2.50. Actually, they are from the white-trash series laynards, from my exclusive double-wide collection.
> 
> Foy




:thanks:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Just another L2:


----------



## srfreddy

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Just another L2:


 
Laser module an L2... what kind? Power?


----------



## Ian2381

Here's mine:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

srfreddy said:


> Laser module an L2... what kind? Power?


lathe-spun heatsink and 12mm module putting out 142mW new. Power now is probably less.


----------



## srfreddy

bshanahan14rulz said:


> lathe-spun heatsink and 12mm module putting out 142mW new. Power now is probably less.


 
It looks real useful.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Yeah, lucky for me it's a drop-in. I usually use it as a flashlight, because of the limited real-world use situations for a laser. Great star pointer, though ;-)


----------



## Kyle K

This thread has me ready to try something from Solarforce. A few days ago I had no idea what drop-ins are and that it's possible to build your own light. A question - do you guys actually use these lights or are they your "shelf-queens"? The vast majority of the lights pictured here are so beautiful and pristine looking that I gotta figure you have lights that are only for fondling and others that are "users".


----------



## g.p.

I work night shift as an aircraft mechanic and use mine every night at work. So far they've all held up great. I use my crappy Maglite's (with Fusion 36 drop-ins) for oily work, but other than that they are my go-to lights. I work 100% outside, so they do see some abuse....especially in the winter. There's always one on my belt. :thumbsup:


----------



## weklund

*"Orange"*

*A few "Cerakote" specimens ..... :devil: *​


----------



## Jarcuja

By flashjar at 2011-03-29




By flashjar at 2011-03-29
My new sand L2 I'm lovin this body, now all I need is the drop-in.


----------



## Phaserburn

Weklund, that orange cerakote looks awesome. How did you do it?


----------



## weklund

Sent it off to my buddy Jeff for coating. Excellent work. I really like the finish. Great little Lego package.




Phaserburn said:


> Weklund, that orange cerakote looks awesome. How did you do it?


----------



## borealis

fasuto said:


> Seraph body and tail, L2X head, UCL lens


 Looks like a hair curler 

Love this thread. Am I too late to the party for the A001 head and L2-S6 switch? I can't find them in stock anywhere...


----------



## LV426

The S6 is available at solarforce-sales, but can't find the A001 - and I needed another one!


----------



## borealis

LV426 said:


> The S6 is available at solarforce-sales, but can't find the A001 - and I needed another one!


Haha, I've been checking for two weeks and it was OOS when I posted this morning. I already have a large order coming :sigh:


----------



## srfreddy

solarforce-sales offered one to me at $35 when I emailed them but I didn't take it. Anyways, here's something special!


----------



## criminalhate

What tail cap is that?


----------



## SCEMan

2.8A XM-L Cooler


----------



## borealis

well then, I don't want A001 anymore. I want whatever that ^^^ is


----------



## srfreddy

Looks like a Ronac's cooling bezel and a gunmetal L2 to me. The "tailcap" on mine is a Lumintop TD15X head.  Now if I could figure out how to get it to work....


----------



## dxerdave




----------



## ma_sha1

*
XML Mini hand Grenade* : Solarforce L1X, 18350, 2.8A 3 mode


----------



## SCEMan

srfreddy said:


> Looks like a Ronac's cooling bezel and a gunmetal L2 to me.



Bingo!


----------



## g.p.

SCEMan said:


> Bingo!


Is that the natural or the grey finish? Looks like a good match with the body!


----------



## Superorb

How's the anti-roll on that Ronac's Bezel? I'm looking for something that is resistant to rolling like the stock bezel or better.


----------



## SCEMan

g.p. said:


> Is that the natural or the grey finish? Looks like a good match with the body!


 
Natural with a little hand polishing.


----------



## SCEMan

Superorb said:


> How's the anti-roll on that Ronac's Bezel? I'm looking for something that is resistant to rolling like the stock bezel or better.


 
Anti-roll isn't very effective, but I added the solarforce pocket clip.


----------



## iWiLL

*All Solarforce colors compared*



 
From left to right: L2 Black, L2P Black, L2P Grey/Natural, L2 Grey, L2 Sand

Here is a comparison how the Solorforce colors look like.
The Solarforce L2P (both colors) and the Solarforce L2 Sand have a matte finish, the normal L2 Black and Grey are more glossy.


----------



## pae77

*Re: All Solarforce colors compared*



iWiLL said:


> From left to right: L2 Black, L2P Black, L2P Grey/Natural, L2 Grey, L2 Sand
> 
> Here is a comparison how the Solorforce colors look like.
> The Solarforce L2P (both colors) and the Solarforce L2 Sand have a matte finish, the normal L2 Black and Grey are more glossy.


 Nice photo. Very helpful. I think my next L2P will be gray which does look natural (at least in the photo).


----------



## OCD

*Re: All Solarforce colors compared*

I'm getting ready to order an MPP-1 head to go on my black L2P and want to get a forward clicky for it too. I'm leaning towards either the S5 or S6. Which one would you recommend?


----------



## don.gwapo

*Re: All Solarforce colors compared*

Sold it!


----------



## criminalhate

*Re: All Solarforce colors compared*

A group shot of my Solar Force lights







And a close up of each

GF's L2m W/ pink O-Rings






L2p Natural W/ Clone SW02






L2m (Possible Knock Off or old stock From KD) w/ L2-S4






Masterpiece Pro-1 W/L2x extended body and L2-S3 tailcap






Skyline I






L2 w/ L2x head and Tailcap






L2i (3aaa)










P.S. If they're too big I'll try to resize again


----------



## recDNA

*Re: All Solarforce colors compared*

Is anybody selling the L2m with 18650 extension tube in SAND color these days? My usual USA dealers don't have it but I'm not interested in ordering from China direct.


----------



## g.p.

*Re: All Solarforce colors compared*



recDNA said:


> Is anybody selling the L2m with 18650 extension tube in SAND color these days? My usual USA dealers don't have it but I'm not interested in ordering from China direct.


I've had nothing but good experiences, good communication, and fast shipping from several transactions with solarforce-sales.com. I wouldn't hesitate to order from them if they have what you want (and they usually do if you email them about stuff that isn't on the site).


----------



## old4570

*Re: All Solarforce colors compared*



recDNA said:


> Is anybody selling the L2m with 18650 extension tube in SAND color these days? My usual USA dealers don't have it but I'm not interested in ordering from China direct.



It seems to be a rare animal ...


----------



## jake25

*Re: All Solarforce colors compared*



recDNA said:


> Is anybody selling the L2m with 18650 extension tube in SAND color these days? My usual USA dealers don't have it but I'm not interested in ordering from China direct.


 Rec: L2m's have been hard to come by, in Gunmetal or Sand


----------



## Flashlite Foy

*Re: Show Your Solarforce*

Had a few additions to the Solarforce crew.







solarforcefanboyFoy


----------



## JDM_WAAAT

*Re: Show Your Solarforce*






L2p natural w/ SF R5 and my camillus CQB1 (she's for sale )


----------



## bedazzLED

Sorry but I had to show my little Solarforce T4; couldn't help myself as it's my first successful mod and my current pride and joy.






Not much to look at but the XM-L inside it makes it a sweet little light 

Here's a link to a few more pics and details about the mod.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ssful-mod-Solarforce-T4&p=3616400#post3616400


----------



## dsche

'Fatboy' l2i with LedLink optics


----------



## srfreddy

dsche said:


> 'Fatboy' l2i with LedLink optics


oo: oh man.... I want...what is that running on?


----------



## dsche

srfreddy said:


> what is that running on?


 
1x18650 )

Thicker body for second circuit:

















Linear driver 'Stasikoff' (4-mode, 3A max)

Here's the project tread (Russian) and here autotranslated (funny a little, of course)


----------



## Lighthearted1

I want to join in and post photos of my L2X lego. 

I assembled this L2X, and it is my favorite light for the moment. 
This is a very bright XM-L that is VERY secure in the hand.
The S8 forward switch is great...my big thumb fits great without any pokes from the 4 tips.
I found that one lanyard ring spins, but two hold tight! This is a great addition for a good cigar hold plus it prevents any rolling. 
Oh, the stock L2X has no lanyard attachment (and it rolls), but now it has 10 good spots. 

I think the added surface area of the L2X head helps cool my hot drop-in. Foil added too.
















I tried to find best prices and low shipping.

L2X host $23.99
S8 Forward clicky switch $9.99
L2-B5 Stainless Steel bezel $5.99
SS Lanyard Rings V2 (x2) $2.88 + $2.88 
Shipping $2

Ultrafire Cree XM-L T6 3-Mode Memory LED Drop-in Module (Manafont) $16.40
Multilayer Coated Glass lens $ 2.29
Shipping free

Total cost = $ 66.42 ....(batteries not included  Redilast)



*NEWS* for some of you wanting this...... * Solarforce A001* H/L profile Bezel Head
posted yesterday at solarforce-sales.com


----------



## borealis

That's a clever way to solve the giant gap problem with the S8 on L2X.

That drop-in supposedly draws 3+ Amps. Does it get hot?

Thanks for fueling my newly acquired addiction with yet another source of cheap Chinese goodies.


----------



## Lighthearted1

borealis said:


> That's a clever way to solve the giant gap problem with the S8 on L2X.
> 
> That drop-in supposedly draws 3+ Amps. Does it get hot?
> 
> Thanks for fueling my newly acquired addiction with yet another source of cheap Chinese goodies.




Yes it can get hot but it can be managed. 

I turned it on for a ceiling bounce (set on table) to give more light in a room. I left it on about 10 min. before I picked it up to switch off. It was too hot to hold for almost 5 minutes (in a L2P host).
However, if I keep a good grip on it from the start it will get pretty warm but I can still hold it.
It starts to feel warm after 2 min, noticeable in 3 min, and around 4-5 min it is good and warm. If you want to keep using it you need to keep it in hand, but it doesn't get any hotter after that unless you put it down (still on).

You can leave it on without worry if you switch to medium. It is still more than 200 lumens OTF in med. mode and you can drain the cell without heat being a problem.

Air movement helps a whole bunch. I have put it on my bike (high mode) in about 65F degree night and it does not really get warm while I am in motion. Moving air does wonders for stripping heat away.




borealis said:


> Thanks for fueling my newly acquired addiction with yet another source of cheap Chinese goodies.



Don't mention it! Really, I would do the same for anyone.


----------



## mitro

Here's my favorite:

Black L2P with shortened threads
S7 tailcap with Overready/McClicky
B1 stainless bezel ring with UCL lens
e-rock built neutral XP-G triple drop-in (r2 4000K 2.8A 3 mode)














The first pic is a bit of a trick because the stock L2P is closer to the camera. It's not quite THAT much longer. 

The last pic show the shortened body so there is not gap between the tailcap and main body. The stock tailcap still works fine with it, but other tailcaps would take some fiddling to make work again. You can see more pictures of stock vs. shortened w/S7 MClicky here (tested on my grey L2P first): http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k588/mitro74/L2p McClicky/Shortened/

I love this light and have carried it for work for a couple months. This it my most used light.


----------



## pae77

I like the way you shortened the L2P. Looks nice. Unfortunately for me, I need to be able to tail stand my L2P. Even though it seems to be a little longer than it has to be, I still love the stock L2P. Also the L2i fitted with an optional flat or slightly crenelated bezel running on a single 18650 is a nice light that is a bit shorter than the L2P.


----------



## mitro

pae77 said:


> I like the way you shortened the L2P. Looks nice. Unfortunately for me, I need to be able to tail stand my L2P. Even though it seems to be a little longer than it has to be, I still love the stock L2P. Also the L2i fitted with an optional flat or slightly crenelated bezel running on a single 18650 is a nice light that is a bit shorter than the L2P.


 
Here's something I posted elsewhere regarding tailstanding:



> Want a shroud around the tailcap so it will tailstand?
> 
> Heavy duty velcro. The kind you use to wrap up cords/wires. Its 1" wide and if you cut it long enough that it wraps around the tailcap nearly 2 times you can put it on the tailcap tight enough it *will not* slide off unintentionally and you can slide it off the end slightly and will support the flashlight and allow tailstanding.
> 
> Lose the velcro? Cut yourself another piece.


I like a light to tailstand, but for me its not a necessity, especially for the purpose of this light. I CANNOT activate the switch of the stock tailcap while holding the light with a normal overhand grip. I don't know if its just my large mitts or what, but I have tried and tried and it doesn't work.


----------



## richpalm

ma_sha1 said:


> *
> XML Mini hand Grenade* : Solarforce L1X, 18350, 2.8A 3 mode



How did you do this? I like it!

Rich


----------



## tenka

black and silver


----------



## criminalhate

Tenka how many cells are you running in those?


----------



## Tuikku

tenka said:


> black and silver


 
I like the Clip on that silver one


----------



## g.p.

I was wondering how it would stay on your belt or in your pocket with the clip that way!?!?! 

Love the silver! :thumbsup:


----------



## tenka

criminalhate said:


> Tenka how many cells are you running in those?



only use a cell, to reduce weight


----------



## tenka

Tuikku said:


> I like the Clip on that silver one



Solarforce Full Stainless Steel Belt clip


----------



## tenka

g.p. said:


> I was wondering how it would stay on your belt or in your pocket with the clip that way!?!?!
> 
> Love the silver! :thumbsup:


----------



## g.p.

Since your only using one cell, is the extra length just for laying down some serious beatings!?!?! oo: :naughty:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Blitzwing

Here are mine.

Closest is a natural L2 with Ultrafire 3 mode XML and SMO with stainless assault crown and lanyard ring. This lives beside the bed. 

Middle is a sort of sand (looks more like Ti to me) L2 with XR-E R2 and OP, with the stainless bezel smoothed over and rounded to remove the sharp edges. 

Then another L2 with a sand body tube, with the sort of Ti coloured head and tailcaps, flat stainless bezel, XRE-R2 SMO dropin and lanyard. This is used as a hunting light, around my neck for scouting out game. 







This L2 gets rifle mounted, hence the Weaver ring. XR-E R2, SMO and DX aspheric.






The Pro-1 on L2i body. Again, this wears a Weaver ring for rifle mounting. Needs a 30mm Weaver ring, lined with some inner tube to make it fit as the L2i seems to be about 29mm Also has an O ring between head and body as I found a protected 18650 was very tight.






All have GITD switch boots from DX and all have the red and black 18650 Trustfires in them.






Yes, I like Solarforce lights, IMO best bang for the buck going.


----------



## borealis

very nice. what do you (and everyone in general) use as liner for the weaver mounts? Is it an actual bike tire inner tube, or something else?


----------



## ma_sha1

richpalm said:


> How did you do this? I like it!
> 
> Rich


 
There is a thread for it.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-L1X-Cut-em-down&highlight=Mini+hand+Grenade


----------



## Blitzwing

borealis said:


> very nice. what do you (and everyone in general) use as liner for the weaver mounts? Is it an actual bike tire inner tube, or something else?


 
Thanks borealis.

If you are worried about marking your light with the rings, a layer of electrical tape is all that's needed with 25mm rings and a regular 25mm torch body. With the L2i and the 30mm rings, I used bike inner tube to take up the little bit of slack and protect the body of the light.


----------



## pmack

Those solar force look nice.


----------



## tenka

L2 ??


----------



## SCEMan

Latest toy


----------



## richpalm

tenka said:


> L2 ??



Details! How did you do that? Battery? Emitter?

Rich


----------



## criminalhate

It's a L2mm (mini mini)

Take off the battery tube of an L2 and screw the switch on in it's place. Typically uses CR2 batteries. Although that's the first I've seen using the S7 switch.


----------



## doctor ladd

mitro said:


>



I like this method, I have seen others stack o-rings here to fill the gap but this is much better. Did you use a Hacksaw and sand it after?

Also the link to your pictures needs a password


----------



## mitro

doctor ladd said:


> I like this method, I have seen others stack o-rings here to fill the gap but this is much better. Did you use a Hacksaw and sand it after?
> 
> Also the link to your pictures needs a password


 Sorry about the pictures, the album is now public.

I would have probably done a WORSE job with a hacksaw, I just used a bench grinder and finished it with a little sanding. The threads aren't perfect, but it works for me.

Here a few snapshots of my "L1.5P": 
















Parts:

L2P tailcap & bezel
L2M body
*18500* cell
XPG R4 5B dropin with driver missing two 7135s for only 750mA on high (and a nice medium & low)
diffused lens
O-rings arranged to make cigar grip (and cover the seam of the body/tail)

This is my nightstand light. If I need a little light in the room or need to go explore a "bump", this thing has more than enough. Is a battery crusher though. There's no spring on the dropin and one in the tail is REALLY compressed. That's why I have to have those o-rings, so I can back the cap off a bit. It should get over an hour and a half on high and I've run low for well over 24 hours.


----------



## doctor ladd

Thanks Mitro I will have to take a different approach to mine hopefully it comes out well.


----------



## tenka

L2i


----------



## PCC

That looks like it's going to be very slippery.


----------



## tenka

L2m & L2i


----------



## tenka




----------



## criminalhate

I love the way the polished lights look but I could never use them I wouldn't want to get finger prints on them. 

So did you remove the knurling with a lathe?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

tenka said:


>



You're cheating! Nice Seraph Mini, what did you use for the body?
I also like your crazy one on the right with with the S3 tailcap... what bezel is that?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

g.p. said:


> Since your only using one cell, is the extra length just for laying down some serious beatings!?!?! oo: :naughty:  :thumbsup:



No kidding... all that space for one battery? That pocket clip seems unnecessary, Maybe you should try a 9P sized light and throwing in a couple of 18500s, or make a 4 X 18650 light and put 5 x 18500 LiFePo4s in there (use a 3-18V drop in) - did you convert it to a forward clicky? Also, if it is indeed a beatdown light, the extra battery weight would really help in your force potential. I would also consider getting a larger diameter tailcap so that sucker doesn't slip out of your hands while you're taking a swing or trying to spear their eyeball out.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

tenka said:


> my L2m



My good friend Brad has this exact configuration on his light, but he switched the gunmetal tailcap out with an S8. Looks nice!!! If you don't mind me asking, what are the o-rings at the tailcap for? I put them there on some lights so they don't get marred by the springs in my V71/70/72 whatever it is....


----------



## LV426

The "Blingenlight"...


----------



## think2x

Heat shrink on the body? I thought about doing that.


----------



## JDM_WAAAT




----------



## JDM_WAAAT

argh, double post.


----------



## OCD

JDM,

Nice MPP-1! I Just ordered the head and that same switch along with a lantern and 18650 extension! I can't wait!


----------



## LV426

think2x said:


> Heat shrink on the body? I thought about doing that.


Yes, its more cosmetic than for function...


----------



## JDM_WAAAT

OCD said:


> JDM,
> 
> Nice MPP-1! I Just ordered the head and that same switch along with a lantern and 18650 extension! I can't wait!


 


Nice! I personally can't stand anything more than 1 x 18650 in length, haha.

I like my MPP1, but that tan l2 with a001 has been awesome. And the little one is my new EDC.


----------



## OCD

JDM_WAAAT said:


> Nice! I personally can't stand anything more than 1 x 18650 in length, haha.
> 
> I like my MPP1, but that tan l2 with a001 has been awesome. And the little one is my new EDC.



Just curious, have you (or anyone for that matter) tested the MPP-1 with 2x18650 (or 2xRCR123) vs. 1x18650 to compare the output? I plan on testing mine on both but would like to run it on a single one of my many salvaged laptop cells as I don't have any protected 18650's...yet. :naughty:

Pics would be helpful if anyone has them.


----------



## blackron

the new solarforce M6 looks pretty sick.:sick2:


----------



## doctor ladd

l2p Gray, L2x, L2p Black w/S7 Tail



Hosts by laddscott, on Flickr

Solarforce 5 Mode XM-L, Kerberos 4.2a Quad R4, Kerberos 5.6a Quad R5



Drop-in by laddscott, on Flickr


----------



## JDM_WAAAT

OCD said:


> Just curious, have you (or anyone for that matter) tested the MPP-1 with 2x18650 (or 2xRCR123) vs. 1x18650 to compare the output? I plan on testing mine on both but would like to run it on a single one of my many salvaged laptop cells as I don't have any protected 18650's...yet. :naughty:
> 
> Pics would be helpful if anyone has them.




Well, comparing the MPP1 with two RCR123a vs 18650 rechargeable, it's definitely brighter with 7.4v. I can't even imagine what it would be like with two 18650..


Also, the MPP1 is good up to 16v FYI


----------



## Maximillioneddy

My new toys


----------



## Maximillioneddy

Arrived today my MPP1





new bezel with L2X battery tube





L2i 






L2P mini


----------



## d337944

Erroneous post ...


----------



## Sunflash

doctor ladd said:


> l2p Gray, L2x, L2p Black w/S7 Tail
> 
> 
> 
> Hosts by laddscott, on Flickr
> 
> Solarforce 5 Mode XM-L, Kerberos 4.2a Quad R4, Kerberos 5.6a Quad R5
> 
> 
> 
> Drop-in by laddscott, on Flickr


 

good:thumbsup:


----------



## JDM_WAAAT




----------



## g.p.

Where did you get the sweet clips for your lights?


----------



## Sunflash

g.p. said:


> Where did you get the sweet clips for your lights?


 +1


----------



## richpalm

g.p. said:


> Where did you get the sweet clips for your lights?



+2!! Link?


----------



## dhouseng

Those looked like the clips from Fenix TK12.


----------



## Sunflash

My Solarforce:thumbsup:


----------



## vincexs

Does anyone know if cr123 primaries will rattle in the L2p body? Looking to get a Solarforce L2p soon, thanks!


----------



## Nokoff

there is a 3mm difference so yes they can rattle. wrap a business card or paper in the tube for a quick, permanent solution.



vincexs said:


> Does anyone know if cr123 primaries will rattle in the L2p body? Looking to get a Solarforce L2p soon, thanks!


----------



## vincexs

Nokoff said:


> there is a 3mm difference so yes they can rattle. wrap a business card or paper in the tube for a quick, permanent solution.


 
Thanks! I just remembered that I have a spare Eagletac battery mag. Just ordered a L2p body, now to decide if I'll need more than 1 mode on this light..


----------



## SgtCuts

I just ran into this problem with my l2p so I used a rubber tape about 1/16" thick and wrapped it around the batts and this solved the rattling


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Here's a little Solarforce 9P clone I've been running for a few days... The det ring is in a perfect position for my hand size and that S9 switch or whatever with the stainless steel "bezel" is "da bomb"... just waiting for higher voltage XM-L drop ins so I can run a pair of 18500s... Maybe I should just make one...



















and FYI - I kept it all cheap.. only the det ring extender isn't Solarforce... and it's cheap anyway...

Shao


----------



## richpalm

shao.fu.tzer said:


> and FYI - I kept it all cheap.. only the det ring extender isn't Solarforce... and it's cheap anyway...
> 
> Shao



Oh, man... you gotta tell me where you got the grip ring! And see me first if you get tired of the whole setup. <g>

Rich


----------



## don.gwapo

shao.fu.tzer said:


> and FYI - I kept it all cheap.. only the det ring extender isn't Solarforce... and it's cheap anyway...Shao


Nice set up.

A01 head, L2X body, S9 tailcap and B4. That ain't cheap. .


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

richpalm said:


> Oh, man... you gotta tell me where you got the grip ring! And see me first if you get tired of the whole setup. <g>
> 
> Rich



I got it off an Aurora P60 host... SF thread compatible... I forget the model designation but it also comes with a cool bezel+bezel ring and a square 1-cell body. Unfortunately, the whole light only takes 16mm cells...



don.gwapo said:


> Nice set up.
> 
> A01 head, L2X body, S9 tailcap and B4. That ain't cheap. .


 
Thanks! ...and it's cheap to me considering the whole setup cost less than a 6PX on Ebay... and I can actually upgrade it somewhere down the line without breaking out the power tools...


----------



## EZO

Yeah, love the grip ring too. Just added an S9 to one of my L2P hosts and love what it did for the look and function of the light. Now it needs a new SS bezel.  With the exception of the SS V2 "lanyard ring" Solarforce doesn't really have a good offering. Maybe it's time to send a suggestion that they bring a good tactical grip ring to their line? They're the kind of company that might just go and do it.


----------



## old4570

Just a ordinary L2P 








Dual XM-L U2 , Im going to add some 7135 chips to the driver as time permits to see if I cant increase output ..

ATM its all flood , there is no hotspot to speak off , for short to medium range work its just fantastic .


----------



## mvyrmnd

old4570 said:


> Dual XM-L U2 , Im going to add some 7135 chips to the driver as time permits to see if I cant increase output ..
> 
> ATM its all flood , there is no hotspot to speak off , for short to medium range work its just fantastic .


 
That is awesome!


----------



## CheepSteal

Hey guys, I've been looking through here and I wish to start the Solarforce addiction! I'm looking to buy the L2 in sand with a warm Cree P4 LED drop in. Does anyone know how many lumens the warm drop in produces with one 18650? Also, does it come with the window or do I have to purchase this separately?

Cheers.
P.S. is there anything wrong with ordering from solarforce-sales.com ?


----------



## Nokoff

under 200, specs vary a lot with drop- ins, that is a good led, try it and see how you like it.
The sand host, and all SF hosts come with the lens, all you need is a drop-in and battery. Great, maybe the best, drop-ins available on this site too by some vendors and custom builders.
..that site is SF, it's used a lot by members here.
enjoy and post pics when you get it.



CheepSteal said:


> Hey guys, I've been looking through here and I wish to start the Solarforce addiction! I'm looking to buy the L2 in sand with a warm Cree P4 LED drop in. Does anyone know how many lumens the warm drop in produces with one 18650? Also, does it come with the window or do I have to purchase this separately?
> 
> Cheers.
> P.S. is there anything wrong with ordering from solarforce-sales.com ?


----------



## ASheep

There are some seriously sweet Solarforce setups here! 
Old4570, what kind of lumen output are you looking at with that Dual XM-L?

Here's a pic of my two Solarforces chilling next to the fish pond






The L2 on the left has a Red XR-E solarforce dropin, running on a single 18650. The L2m on the right has an A001 head with flush bezel ring, Lumens factory EO-4, PTS-3 tape switch (with electronic clicky and removable tape) all powered off an IMR18350. 

The L2m combined with the red drop in may end up on my .22, just for laughs!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## don.gwapo

Regular L2 with S7, B6 and DD XM-L 3.5A. .


----------



## old4570

ASheep said:


> There are some seriously sweet Solarforce setups here!
> Old4570, what kind of lumen output are you looking at with that Dual XM-L?
> 
> 
> Alex



Limiting factor is the driver : Needs more 7135 chips added [ I think that will increase output ] 
ATM Something around 850 to 950 depending on the battery ...

Ive never done Direct Drive before , tempting ! But then no modes ... But in theory , could just about double output if the battery is up for it .


----------



## don.gwapo

Love this set up. Both flat at both ends. .


----------



## 2100




----------



## CheepSteal

My first Solarforce! L2 sand with warm drop in. Very nice beam and decent output. I hated the reverse clicky on the original tailcap though, so I replaced it with a spare Surefire G2X clicky tailcap I had. Cheers to Nokoff for the help on choosing this.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Got me a new L2p today, pimped out with Stainless Bezel and Clip, and a S9 tailcap. The Dropin is Kerberos High CRI Triple.


----------



## Nokoff

:thumbsup: ...and so it begins...


CheepSteal said:


> My first Solarforce! L2 sand with warm drop in. Very nice beam and decent output. I hated the reverse clicky on the original tailcap though, so I replaced it with a spare Surefire G2X clicky tailcap I had. Cheers to Nokoff for the help on choosing this.


----------



## Kevin1322

Forgive me if it's been asked and answered, but does anybody know how the L2-S6 switch compares to, as far as the pressure it takes to turn on, the L2-S9 switch? Thanks.


----------



## LilKevin715

Kevin1322 said:


> Forgive me if it's been asked and answered, but does anybody know how the L2-S6 switch compares to, as far as the pressure it takes to turn on, the L2-S9 switch? Thanks.


 
The L2-S9 requires more pressure to activate than my L2-S6. There is always the possibility of a new switch needing a break-in period, I doubt it though.


----------



## Kevin1322

LilKevin715 said:


> The L2-S9 requires more pressure to activate than my L2-S6. There is always the possibility of a new switch needing a break-in period, I doubt it though.


 
That's too bad. I really like the tail standing ability and the ability to handle higher amperage that these switches have, but I like how easy it is to press the regular L2 switches. I have a Solarforce L2P with a L2-S6 switch, A001 head, L2-B4 bezel, running Nailbender’s XM-L T6 at 3.1 amps. It makes for a great host/light, but the tail switch is hard enough for me to press that it makes me want to go back to my Eagletac T20C2 Mark II, with the XM-L HO module.


----------



## Vortus

Been looking for a SS L2 to edc with my SS knives for quite a while, finally scored one off of CPF. Thanks CPF. SS SE #12, prob will never be this pretty again.

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff158/Mandurath/SSCombo.jpg


----------



## LilKevin715

I replaced the stock black silicone boot in the clicky with a GITD green one. This allowed me to trim/adjust the inside of the boot nub that comes in contact with the switch. This allows adjustment of how much pressure is required to activate the switch. Before with the stock boot there was a good amount of pressure required. Now I have the boot nub just right and it only takes a light tap in order to activate the switch.


----------



## Kevin1322

LilKevin715 said:


> I replaced the stock black silicone boot in the clicky with a GITD green one. This allowed me to trim/adjust the inside of the boot nub that comes in contact with the switch. This allows adjustment of how much pressure is required to activate the switch. Before with the stock boot there was a good amount of pressure required. Now I have the boot nub just right and it only takes a light tap in order to activate the switch.


 
That's a good idea. I've messed with switches like that once before; it would be worth doing again. Thanks.

Edit: That was easy enough, took all of 5 minutes from the time I grabbed tools to finish. Now it feels just like the original L2 switches. Thanks again LilKevin715.


----------



## Kevin1322

LilKevin715 said:


> The L2-S9 requires more pressure to activate than my L2-S6. There is always the possibility of a new switch needing a break-in period, I doubt it though.



So, do you have a preferance between the two switches? If so, why?


----------



## EZO

Solarforce L2m, SS flat bezel, with 820 lumen XML-T6 3-6 volt drop-in and S9 forward clicky tailcap with the SS tail bezel removed and replaced with O-ring over threads and elsewhere. Love this light!




​


----------



## will

Some Chrome and Desert Ironwood






These are custom Solarforce lights that I have modified....


----------



## will

OR how about some Sand with Zircote or Koa ( from Hawaii )






I did the lanyards too. gotta love skulls with hair....


----------



## LilKevin715

For me personally its a tossup between the L2-S6 and the L2-S9. I guess I'll just list the pros and cons of both.

L2-S6 Pros:
Same diameter as the body of the L2P for a seamless clean look.
Softer switch activation after boot replacement.

Cons:
Occasional thumb soreness from the closely placed crenelations.
Anodizing wearing off on the tip of the crenelations when tailstanding is done frequently.

L2-S9 Pros:
Stainless steel tailstanding bezel can be removed.
SS bezel can take burden of a impact onto hard surfaces.
Spacing of the "crenelations" (not really crenalations as they aren't sharp) virtually eliminates the occasional sore thumb issue.

Cons:
Slightly wider diameter than the L2 body tube (visual aesthetics).
When the SS bezel is removed the threads on the tailcap-side are exposed on the outside
Slightly stiffer switch than the S6.

In the end its a nice tailcap, however everyone has their own personal preferances (gotta love the lego capability). I'm probably gonna put it on a L2X as the outer diameter of the L2X is wider than the L2P; the diameter should match well.


----------



## Kevin1322

Thanks LilKevin715. I would say I am interested in it too because of the spacing between the crenelation.

EZO: Where did you get a 820 lumen XML-T6 3-6 volt drop-in? Who rated it at 820? I've read that with higher output drops (drawing higher amps), that a single CR123 or CRC123 is not a good idea. I take it you haven't had any problems?


----------



## EZO

Kevin1322 said:


> EZO: Where did you get a 820 lumen XML-T6 3-6 volt drop-in? Who rated it at 820? I've read that with higher output drops (drawing higher amps), that a single CR123 or CRC123 is not a good idea. I take it you haven't had any problems?



I bought the light as a complete package directly from solarforce-sales.com, HERE. (Model number XM-L Led-DIY_XMLS7_16340) Of course, it is Solarforce who rates it at 820 lumens. Whatever it is really cranking OTF I don't quite know but it is _quite_ bright. It has a floody but at the same time very throwy, smooth beam. (This is my first XML and I love it.)

You can buy the drop-in separately. The one that came with my L2m has a really pleasing warmish tint.

I have heard that this battery drop-in combination can be problematic too but I am not entirely clear about the issue and Solarforce apparently feels comfortable offering this set-up. I have had no problems running the light with a 3.6 Volt 880 mAh 16340, although I am considering adding some copper foil for additional heat sinking. The switch I'm using (the S9) can handle up to 3 amps and so far no trouble. The switch that comes with this light, the S7 can handle over 5 amps. My S7 arrived defective and Solarforce has a new one on the way to me, hence the S9 in the meantime.


----------



## will

This is my entire collection of Solarforce lights, plus a few extra bodies. The owner of the ark has informed me that I have to cull the herd a bit. A few of these lights and bodies are for sale in the CPF's Custom & Modified Flashlights - Buy/Sell forum here. Enjoy...


----------



## RepProdigious

will said:


> The owner of the ark has informed me that I have to cull the herd a bit.


 
Why, don't you need 2 of each type/color?


----------



## will

RepProdigious said:


> Why, don't you need 2 of each type/color?


 Yes - in some cases there are 3 -


----------



## AaronG

Well I guess you'll still be O.K. for EDC tasks with only two, but what about unexpected events?


----------



## will

anyone for purple?


----------



## JNieporte

I'll post mine in a little bit. Gotta charge the camera batteries.


----------



## JNieporte

L2i (runs on three AAA, one 18650, or two CR123As). With my kid's toy...





L2i is sometimes mounted on one of my shotguns. The light mounted in the photo is a Mag XL50. 




(Yup, set up for a lefty.)

The L2i is, for me, an ideal size...





Beat-up L2 (it was originally black)...





M8 with extension tube, L2i, L2P, sawn-off L2, L2M, and L2 micro...





M8 without extension and L2P...





M8's business end...










M8 without extension, nice compact fit...





The M8's extension tube will allow you to use a normal L2 tailcap and head (with the top of the tube, as shown) to make a 3 CR123A light...





After some cussing, filing, and snipping, I made an M8 micro!





My wife's L2M with pink GITD tailcap...





Stainless steel grip ring and smoother SS bezel for minimal "bling"...





L2 micro, made from the same beat-up L2 shown earlier...





Sawn-off L2...





My wife's "chocolate" L2P...





Notes: the Lego'ed lights are shown assembled the way they are for contrast, showing which part belongs to which light. I realize I could make the M8's body tube / light set-up all black, make the M8 micro all black, etc.

I forgot to get shots of the LEDs, but here's a list:
The M8 is stock.
The normal L2P uses a Solarforce single-mode XM-L.
The "chocolate" L2P uses a Solarforce five-mode XP-G R5.
The L2 micro uses a Lighthound XP-G R5.
The sawn-off L2 uses a custom quad XM-L.
The L2i uses a custom triple XR-E R2.
The L2m uses a Solarforce single-mode R2.


----------



## old4570

L2T nice ! 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?317735-Solarforce-L2T-latest-in-the-L2-series

Review ...


----------



## SCEMan

My latest nightly walk companion. Ultrafire XM-L 3-Mode w/UCL + AW 2900 = Serious pocket rocket!
The LX2's aggressive surface really helps my grip on these hot SoCal nights.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

SCEMan said:


>



What tailcap is that?


----------



## Dsoto87

What clip is that


----------



## SCEMan

Dsoto87 said:


> What clip is that


It's a Novatec clip that I cut and trimmed to slide under the A001 head. Works well for pocket carry and easily removed by loosening the head.



shao.fu.tzer said:


> What tailcap is that?


It's an S6 that I modded by cutting the annoying "ears" off and polishing the lip to match the bezel ring. Much nicer with an easily accessable forward clicky.


----------



## borealis

JNieporte said:


> After some cussing, filing, and snipping, I made an M8 micro!


Nice. Did you saw off the threaded piece of an L2 body for the connection?


----------



## don.gwapo

Here is the new lantern for my L2. This thing just snaps right in.





Tailstand.





Headstand.

No more bulky & heavy Solarforce LT-1 lantern. .


----------



## borealis

Don't tease -- what is it and where do we get one?


----------



## mvyrmnd

borealis said:


> Don't tease -- what is it and where do we get one?


 
+1!


----------



## JNieporte

borealis said:


> Nice. Did you saw off the threaded piece of an L2 body for the connection?


 
Yes, after (and during) the cussing. Really bright on one RCR123.


----------



## borealis

JNieporte said:


> Yes, after (and during) the cussing. Really bright on one RCR123.


Should be just as bright as on one 18650 (but for much less time).

Now that I look at it, that lantern head looks home-made, probably out of another lantern... nice job though.


----------



## CheepSteal

The lantern looks like the Fenix TK camping lampshade diffuser. Not sure if it is, but sure looks like it!


----------



## don.gwapo

CheepSteal said:


> The lantern looks like the Fenix TK camping lampshade diffuser. Not sure if it is, but sure looks like it!


Bingo. Yes it is. .

It's way cheaper, easier to carry and no more screwing around. .

You can also hang it just like the LT-1 lantern.


----------



## raynstacy

L2micro next to ex10


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Zeruel said:


> Ebay or SolarforceStore.com



I was thinking maybe he meant the L2 "Micro"s that people have been posting. You need to buy a Solarforce L2 and then separate the body (it's usually glued) section below the bezel (the throat where the drop in sits) from the battery tube. Then you thread a tailcap on directly. If you cut the springs down you can usually manage a primary, RCR123, or 18350 - or you can leave as is usually and run it of a CR2.


----------



## ArmyMedicDad

Sorry for hijacking the thread for a minute, but figured this is where most Solarforce owners hang out. I've searched everywhere and have yet to find reviews on the new M8 or M6. Currently own a Skyline I and want to upgrade. Anyone know where I can look for user opinions/reviews?

I promise I'll post photos when I upgrade (my Skyline I is several pages back).


----------



## old4570

ArmyMedicDad said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread for a minute, but figured this is where most Solarforce owners hang out. I've searched everywhere and have yet to find reviews on the new M8 or M6. Currently own a Skyline I and want to upgrade. Anyone know where I can look for user opinions/reviews?
> 
> I promise I'll post photos when I upgrade (my Skyline I is several pages back).


 
You wish to upgrade ? What ? 

Driver - Emitter - or both ... 

Due to the ramping feature built into the tailcap , one of the easiest upgrades is the driver for more current , and to use 18650 . 

The single mode 1400 mAh 7135 is a decent choice and allows you to still ramp . 

Emitter swap should be easy enough but what emitter ? 
And how effective will it be ? 

If you decide to swap drivers :
The first board is a contact board , remove it .
The second is the driver , but its installed upside down - inside out , you will have to break it - smash it good - and remove it bit by bit ..
What ever driver you use can go where the contact board was .. [ easy ]


----------



## mvyrmnd

ArmyMedicDad said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread for a minute, but figured this is where most Solarforce owners hang out. I've searched everywhere and have yet to find reviews on the new M8 or M6. Currently own a Skyline I and want to upgrade. Anyone know where I can look for user opinions/reviews?
> 
> I promise I'll post photos when I upgrade (my Skyline I is several pages back).


 
I think he means upgrade to the M6 or M8 from his Skyline.

There's a M8 "First Impressions" thread here

There's a bigger M8 review Here

There's a M6 review here


----------



## ArmyMedicDad

mvyrmnd said:


> I think he means upgrade to the M6 or M8 from his Skyline


 Correct - and thanks for the links.


----------



## tenka

L2m SUPERmicro


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

tenka said:


> L2m SUPERmicro



Are you running that off CR2 or have you just cut back a lot of spring/removed the spring on the driver? Or do you have a cut down reflector on your drop in????


----------



## CheepSteal

[/IMG]

New L2T, lovin' it! I put my warm Solarforce dropin into it and I run it off two 16340's to maintain a good voltage. Might have to buy a HCRI Malkoff _just_ for this host...


----------



## old4570

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Are you running that off CR2 or have you just cut back a lot of spring/removed the spring on the driver? Or do you have a cut down reflector on your drop in????



Hmmm , S7 tailcap is twist on tailcap , it eats internal space .. 

No way you can run a RCR123A , CR2 ? how practical ? Not sure it would work 

Makes for a nice picture in anyway 

Hmmm , I wonder about it even working , as the threads are so short on whats left of the body , I dont see the tailcap making contact unless other mods have been made .


----------



## adept1

From the left:


Gray L2P with SS B2 bezel, R2 5-mode Solarforce drop-in. Running off 2x CR123 primary. This light stays is for the car hence the bezel and blinky modes.
Black L2P with SS B3 bezel, L2-S6 tailcap, UltraFire XML 3-mode drop-in. Running off Trustfire "Flame" 18650.
Black L2M with L2P head, tailcap and bezel, Solarforce OP low power XPG R5 drop-in. Running off AW 16340.
Black L2M with SS B3 bezel, UltraFire XML 3-mode drop-in. Running off AW IMR18350.
Black L2M with SS B3 bezel, ThruNite low power XPG R5 drop-in. Running off AW IMR18350.
Gunmetal L2MM with SS B6 bezel, Solarforce SMO low power XPG R5 drop-in. Running off CR2 primary.


----------



## LV426

My favorite "mini"






Back to front:
McClicky
123 primary
Potted low volt Solarforce XPG SMO
UCL hardcoat acrylic lens
B6 lens retainer ring

+ upgraded o-rings


----------



## Ian2381

Solarforce L2M(modified to take AA and 14500) together with my other AA lights


----------



## don.gwapo

Can you swap the switch of S6 to the regular L2 switch? 

I would like to make my regular switch to forward clicky.


----------



## Dsoto87

I've done it with the stock l2p switch. Don't have a stock l2 switch to try or else I would let you know


----------



## borealis

don.gwapo said:


> Can you swap the switch of S6 to the regular L2 switch?
> 
> I would like to make my regular switch to forward clicky.


The switch of the S6 is smaller than the switch in the L2. This is easier and cheaper.


----------



## don.gwapo

Thanks guy's. 

I like the S6 but those raised four sides is pointy = sore thumb.


----------



## EZO

don.gwapo said:


> Thanks guy's.
> 
> I like the S6 but those raised four sides is pointy = sore thumb.



I had the same issue with the rather sharp pointed "ears" on the S6 switch and I ended up grinding and polishing them off very much like what SCEMan shows in post #1329. (Not too surprised to see someone else doing this with this switch.) This works OK and I have it in use on one of my lights but I later bought an S9 forward clicky that comes with a screw on SS tail "bezel". The bezel design of the S9 is much more comfortable than the S6 but just for kicks, as a temporary experiment, I removed the SS bezel and replaced it with an 0-ring to cover the exposed threads. I thought it wouldn't stay on there too well but discovered that I can literally screw the O-ring down onto the threads and it is quite secure. I've been so pleased with this set-up that I never put the SS bezel back on. 

Here is the photo from my earlier post #1315 showing the S9 with O-ring.


----------



## CM2010

SCEMan said:


> My latest nightly walk companion. Ultrafire XM-L 3-Mode w/UCL + AW 2900 = Serious pocket rocket!
> The LX2's aggressive surface really helps my grip on these hot SoCal nights.



What head is that?


----------



## flashmenow

CM2010 said:


> What head is that?


 
That looks to be the A001 Solarforce Bezel, with a flat bezel ring up front . 


http://www.solarforce-sales.com/product_detail.php?t=FA&s=14&id=50


----------



## makuyo

here is my edc... 
took them for a sunbathing by the beach...:laughing:


----------



## dsche




----------



## richpalm

dsche said:


>



The line from The Who, Magic Bus, comes to mind: "I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it"!


----------



## CM2010

L2T with a ss flat bezel and a S9 tailstand:


----------



## old4570

Hmm , how many did I have last time ? Oh well , a few more now .


----------



## Pathian

Just a very basic gunmetal L2 with a flat bezel, pocket clip and single mode Solar Force Cree XPG drop-in running on 1x18650. My very first and currently only light


----------



## LV426

Pathian said:


> My very first and currently only light


 Not at all a bad first light! Which my first light were of this caliber...


----------



## Dsoto87




----------



## houtex

You can't do that!

Posting a pic of the black clip and not saying how,what,where....c'mon maaaaaan!


----------



## flashmenow

My latest Solarforce.

L2t Host, A001 bezel, and a S8 forward clicky. Stuffed with a nailbender XM-L


----------



## CM2010

Looking good almost identicle to mine:


----------



## don.gwapo

Can we see a L2T with B6 bezel and S7 tailcap beside a stock L2 and L2P/L2X? Thanks!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Here a couple of fun ones.. including a very practical one that I use often.

The 4 x 18650 CREE XR red LED torch (can't tell from the picture but actually lights a room up nicely):










L2T with B6 bezel, Surefire F26 red filter, Solarforce S6 tailcap with super-flush McClicky installed, Solarforce 2 way-clip, Manafont 3-mode T6 XM-L:






L2X head with B6 bezel, Aurora 1x16340 body, L2X tailcap modded with S6 guts running a Cree XR-E green LED:


----------



## g.p.

Has anybody had any problems with the S9 switches? They seem loose (like the threads are too big) on my L2P's and L2. They also seem like they are too long and don't make very good contact with any of my 18650's. I stretched the springs inside the switches that I got to make them work, but they are barely making contact with the batteries. If I give the flashlight a tap the LED will cycle through it's levels.

Looks good though!


----------



## GBD

Ive got a bunch of empty solarforce l2/l2p hosts..haven't tried an S9 on it yet, so I can't say much there. this is the only one Im using at the moment for flashlight use. (others are laser hosts)

It has an XM-L drop in inside.











There is a serious lack of the solarforce variety in my collection


----------



## g.p.

Cool bezel.


----------



## Pathian

GBD said:


> Ive got a bunch of empty solarforce l2/l2p hosts..haven't tried an S9 on it yet, so I can't say much there. this is the only one Im using at the moment for flashlight use. (others are laser hosts)
> (


 
Are there any mass produced p60 laser dropins (or anyone making to order like Nailbender does for LEDs)? I've got an extra L2 host lying around, and I think a laser would be a worthy use


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

g.p. said:


> Has anybody had any problems with the S9 switches? They seem loose (like the threads are too big) on my L2P's and L2. They also seem like they are too long and don't make very good contact with any of my 18650's. I stretched the springs inside the switches that I got to make them work, but they are barely making contact with the batteries. If I give the flashlight a tap the LED will cycle through it's levels.



In some configurations I noticed this behavior. Especially in shorter 1x 16340 setups and some 18650 lights. Either A: Use longer cells or B: make a multi-cell setup - I've got my S9 on an L2X body with a det ring (see a few pages back) running 3 x primaries. It also works fine with a pair of 18500/17500s....


----------



## Pathian

g.p. said:


> Has anybody had any problems with the S9 switches? They seem loose (like the threads are too big) on my L2P's and L2. They also seem like they are too long and don't make very good contact with any of my 18650's. I stretched the springs inside the switches that I got to make them work, but they are barely making contact with the batteries. If I give the flashlight a tap the LED will cycle through it's levels.
> 
> Looks good though!



I actually had the opposite problem. The threads on my S9 were way too tight and I could only turn it by hand about 2 turns onto my L2. I ended up having to clamp the switch down into a table vice and use vicegrips to turn/grind the host down onto it and it was still a battle.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Dsoto87 said:


>



Yes, please tell us what clip you're using!


----------



## g.p.

shao.fu.tzer said:


> In some configurations I noticed this behavior. Especially in shorter 1x 16340 setups and some 18650 lights. Either A: Use longer cells or B: make a multi-cell setup - I've got my S9 on an L2X body with a det ring (see a few pages back) running 3 x primaries. It also works fine with a pair of 18500/17500s....


I have read about people using magnet before...I'm going to look into that. I really don't want to get into multi cells. That means new drop-ins and new batteries and more $.


Pathian said:


> I actually had the opposite problem. The threads on my S9 were way too tight and I could only turn it by hand about 2 turns onto my L2. I ended up having to clamp the switch down into a table vice and use vicegrips to turn/grind the host down onto it and it was still a battle.


That's weird. Guess I'm happy that mine are a little loose. I'm just worried that water may be able to get in. I'll see if I can find a slightly fatter oring to make it feel better. I really do like the look of the S9 switch, and I find that the weight of it really helps balance some of my lights.


----------



## Pathian

Yay! All my components finally made it! (a bit of a crosspost from the L2T thread...)







A Solarforce L2T with B6 bezel, A001 head, S6 switch, pocket clip and Nailbender XM-L drop-in powered by an AW protected 2900 mAh 18650 cell

(Also propped up by a Balibalistic LST)


----------



## Lightdadark




----------



## CM2010

Replaced my solarforce stock lens with ucl ones and they are really so much better.


----------



## brandocommando

This is the one and only Solarforce I own... Big, big, thanks to CHEF4850 for parting ways with it! It is one of my favorite lights. It is so hefty and solid feeling I don't want to put it down sometimes.











L2m stainless steel special edition, SN#109, Nailbender 3000K warm white XM-L, thermally potted and driven at 2.8A, LOP reflector, double glow O-rings, with a Solarforce stainless steel, anti-roll lanyard ring on the way from Lighthound. Rated at 550 lumens.


----------



## g.p.

OOOOHHH! I didn't know that they did a stainless version! Nice.


----------



## don.gwapo

Actually, they made 2 version of SS L2's. The first SS is a L2P, then the SS L2M. Both are now discontinued.


----------



## brandocommando

g.p. said:


> OOOOHHH! I didn't know that they did a stainless version! Nice.


 


don.gwapo said:


> Actually, they made 2 version of SS L2's. The first SS is a L2P, then the SS L2M. Both are now discontinued.


 
There is a L2m SS for sale in the marketplace right now. Somebody please buy it before I do!!! I am so tempted to grab it but I really don't need two... Or do I???:thinking:


----------



## will

Just got this back from the plater - GOLD - I still have to put all the pieces back in, still, A nice light...


----------



## CM2010

Put together a new one today from some spares i had.

L2P body,L2T head,S8 tail,B6 SS bezel,Ultrafire 5 mode XM-L.


----------



## flashmenow

I just wanted to post a note to thank you for helping to spend my cashola. I had seen the one on the market place for sale the last couple of days. I broke down and bought it, I could not take another day. .

So in short it's all your fault. :naughty::naughty:



brandocommando said:


> This is the one and only Solarforce I own... Big, big, thanks to CHEF4850 for parting ways with it! It is one of my favorite lights. It is so hefty and solid feeling I don't want to put it down sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L2m stainless steel special edition, SN#109, Nailbender 3000K warm white XM-L, thermally potted and driven at 2.8A, LOP reflector, double glow O-rings, with a Solarforce stainless steel, anti-roll lanyard ring on the way from Lighthound. Rated at 550 lumens.


----------



## Lightdadark

will said:


> Just got this back from the plater - GOLD - I still have to put all the pieces back in, still, A nice light...


 
Very nice, I think a gold plated bezel and clip would look nice on a stock black body/head. How much did the plating cost?


----------



## Blitzwing

L2T.











And after a bit of modding. 











Goes well with the Pro-1.


----------



## will

Lightdadark said:


> Very nice, I think a gold plated bezel and clip would look nice on a stock black body/head. How much did the plating cost?


 
I did the stripping of the anodize, the full mirror polish. The plater had to do the masking and the actual plating.


----------



## old4570

3 Mode XM-L [ Low current draw ]


----------



## adept1

g.p. said:


> Has anybody had any problems with the S9 switches? They seem loose (like the threads are too big) on my L2P's and L2. They also seem like they are too long and don't make very good contact with any of my 18650's. I stretched the springs inside the switches that I got to make them work, but they are barely making contact with the batteries. If I give the flashlight a tap the LED will cycle through it's levels.
> 
> Looks good though!



I returned my S9 back to Solarforce for exactly the same reasons. On top of all that, it can't handle the voltage of the UltraFire XML drop-in.


----------



## flashmenow

Triplets :naughty:

This was a special build with work inspection in mind. L2T host, SS front "flat" bezel to allow as much side spill as possible, as well as diffusion film placed inside of the lens to make a blanket of light.


----------



## don.gwapo

Nice. :thumbsup:.


----------



## smoking

I like to replace the tactical bezel of the L2 but i find it very tight to unscrew and almost got my hand cut... is there any special tools or technique to unscrew the sharp bezel?


----------



## dsche

smoking said:


> is there any special tools or technique to unscrew the sharp bezel?


 
Yes, and you got it – it's '*boot sole*' technique )


----------



## mvyrmnd

Or get an old mouse pad and turn it up-side down. Then you can press the bezel into the rubber and turn it


----------



## don.gwapo

smoking said:


> I like to replace the tactical bezel of the L2 but i find it very tight to unscrew and almost got my hand cut... is there any special tools or technique to unscrew the sharp bezel?


If your's are tight, you can wrapped the bezel with a rubber and use gloves when you unscrew it.


----------



## EdB999

Thanks mainly to this thread I now have a black L2 with stinless bezel on its way


----------



## flashmenow

SS Solarforce arrived from the UK today. Placed in a triple for good measure.


----------



## adept1

don.gwapo said:


> If your's are tight, you can wrapped the bezel with a rubber and use gloves when you unscrew it.


 
Push into your palm wearing gloves and turn, or do the same on a carpeted floor (preferably not your own - maybe your office ).


----------



## smoking

adept1 said:


> Push into your palm wearing gloves and turn, or do the same on a carpeted floor (preferably not your own - maybe your office ).


 
Yeah, don't try this at home, try it at somebody else home...


----------



## will

you might try wrapping gaffers tape, or friction tape around the bezel. That will give some grip to it.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

I use the rubber sole of my shoe to remove hard-to-grip bezels.


----------



## spankone

hi guys.

can some body weight the A001 head for me with out the massive bezel. I'm looking to build a realy light 18650 solarforce host with xpg as a helmet light. the lighter the better, I know the L2T is really nice and light weight, but with the longer run times I need for bikeing I was hoping the A001 would help keep the light cooler.

Could some one also confirm the runtimes on both the solarforce 0.8-4.2v 3mode xpg and 5mode xml and out put please. :thumbsup:

sorry for all the questions but the nights are starting to draw in and I'm going to need to get this years light setup sorted.

many thanks


----------



## RI Chevy

Who makes that A001 head? I like it.


----------



## Norm

RI Chevy said:


> Who makes that A001 head? I like it.


Solarforce.
Norm


----------



## Tuikku

flashmenow said:


>


 
Looks very good. Is that so called "FASTCAR" diffuser?


----------



## scaramanga

M8


----------



## RI Chevy

Norm said:


> Solarforce.
> Norm


 
Thank you. I went by that 10 times. I thought they were showing the funky bezel, not the head. I just missed it.


----------



## boudeou

spankone said:


> hi guys.
> 
> can some body weight the A001 head for me with out the massive bezel. I'm looking to build a realy light 18650 solarforce host with xpg as a helmet light. the lighter the better, I know the L2T is really nice and light weight, but with the longer run times I need for bikeing I was hoping the A001 would help keep the light cooler.
> 
> Could some one also confirm the runtimes on both the solarforce 0.8-4.2v 3mode xpg and 5mode xml and out put please. :thumbsup:
> 
> sorry for all the questions but the nights are starting to draw in and I'm going to need to get this years light setup sorted.
> 
> many thanks


 
A001 with SS L2-B3 : 33gr
A001 without SS L2-B3 : 25gr
6P : 20.5gr
L2X : 28gr


----------



## spankone

That's interesting my l2p and l2t heads are 18-19grams with out bezel.


----------



## boudeou

i forgot to mention, weight for the 6p and L2X are in the original version with bezel


----------



## bee-man

Hi, I'm thinking of picking up an L2T - can anyone tell me if the tactical ring is made of rubber? Is it removable? Thanks!


----------



## flashmenow

Tuikku said:


> Looks very good. Is that so called "FASTCAR" diffuser?



Thanks and here is a link to the film I used sold in the market place. If you would like a piece to try on a light shoot me your address in a PM, as I have some extra. . 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...-Adhesive-Vinyl-1.25-Per-4-quot-X9-quot-Sheet

@ Bee-man, yes the rings are rubber and removable.


----------



## PCC

bee-man said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of picking up an L2T - can anyone tell me if the tactical ring is made of rubber? Is it removable? Thanks!


 
Yes and yes.


----------



## bugsy714

just curious if anyone here has a cerakoted l2x? Has anyone done these yet?


----------



## Lightdadark

I was just so close to sending out my L2X. I was going to have the body and tailcap done dark earth and leave the head black. 
I just couldn't justify covering the HAIII... No need.


----------



## Lightdadark

Now I'm staring at it thinking how cool it would look. Ah, maybe next time. That heavy knurling would look awesome cerakoted GITD.


----------



## Norm

bugsy714 said:


> just curious if anyone here has a cerakoted l2x? Has anyone done these yet?


 I generally do a google search in images for this sort of search then follow the image link to find the post or article.
Cerakote Solarforce Doesn't seem to be one, but then I only browsed breifly.
Norm


----------



## RI Chevy

Interesting find Norm.


----------



## spankone

any one know the internal ID of the L2I AAA light. The solarforce sales site said it can take an 18650. so I was wondering if it was able to take the larger batteries sold by 4sevens. http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=53_57&products_id=2585. Would be cool to have a shortish light with that amount of juice.


----------



## spankone

Norm said:


> I generally do a google search in images for this sort of search then follow the image link to find the post or article.
> Cerakote Solarforce Doesn't seem to be one, but then I only browsed breifly.
> Norm


 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...r-Solarforce&p=3605420&viewfull=1#post3605420

a post from earlier on in this thread.


----------



## LV426

spankone said:


> a post from earlier on in this thread.


 But not a L2X...


----------



## EZO

Hey guys, isn't this 'sposed to be the "Show your Solarforce" thread? It seems like it's turning into the "Talk about your Solarforce" thread as there hasn't been a photo of a new light for the last 15 posts. Come on guys, I wanna see some lights here! There are many other Solarforce threads over in the budget lights forum for discussion, right?


----------



## OCD

I'm with you, EZO. Less discussion....more pictures of lights!  

Lets see some :kewlpics:


----------



## Lightdadark

L2M S9 tail with Fenix TA21 clip.


----------



## will

some chrome and wood






some sand


----------



## EZO

Yay! Some new Solarforce photos. Thanks Will and Lightdadark! Nice lights!


----------



## Lightdadark

Love that chrome! 
How did you do that wood? Is that just a peel and stick thin vaneer?


----------



## RI Chevy

spankone said:


> any one know the internal ID of the L2I AAA light. The solarforce sales site said it can take an 18650. so I was wondering if it was able to take the larger batteries sold by 4sevens. http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=53_57&products_id=2585. Would be cool to have a shortish light with that amount of juice.



I don't know the exact diameter of the inside, but an 18650 is very loose inside the L2i. I am not sure if the host would fit a 26650.


----------



## will

Lightdadark said:


> Love that chrome!
> How did you do that wood? Is that just a peel and stick thin vaneer?



Short answer is no.

long answer:

I start by heating the Solarforce body to allow me to unscrew the 2 parts. They use some type of thread lock to keep the body together. The body then goes on the lathe to cut a long groove where the wood covering will go. This leaves a ridge on each end for the wood to butt up against. I take a file to rough up this newly turned surface to give better adhesion for the polyurethane. 

The wood covering starts out as 1 ¼ inch solid block of wood. I bore a hole a few thousandths larger than the groove on the body. I then cut the wood the same length as the groove. This is done on the lathe to keep the faces parallel and perpendicular to the groove. This assures a tight fit when the wood is assembled to the body. The wood is still square on the outside at this time. 

The assembly is pretty straight forward; I use JB Weld on the threads of each of the body parts. I put polyurethane glue on the groove making sure I cover the entire surface. I can then slide the wood over the groove, screw the 2 pieces together and wait for the glue to harden. 

The next day the body goes back on the lathe and I finish the outside diameter. There is a slight taper which I do by manually moving the cutting tool. 

I finish sand the wood and put on a lacquer finish. I wait another day, and then polish the lacquer, giving it a mirror like finish. 

These are the basic steps, I did not go into making sure the work is centered and concentric to the existing body. I also do masking done to prevent the polyurethane from adhering to the existing finish.

This creates a one of a kind light, made from a solid piece of exotic wood.


----------



## Lightdadark

Wow, that's really cool. Great job, and thanks for taking the time to explain it. I can really appreciate the time and effort you put in those beauties!


----------



## BIGLOU

Dsoto87 said:


>



So I know this is the Solarforce clip, but did it come out in black or was this just spray painted, Cerakoted, power coated, did you use a sharpie?


----------



## RI Chevy

Really nice and unique work, Will. Your a real craftsman. Very nice lights! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## old4570

spankone said:


> any one know the internal ID of the L2I AAA light. The solarforce sales site said it can take an 18650. so I was wondering if it was able to take the larger batteries sold by 4sevens. http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=53_57&products_id=2585. Would be cool to have a shortish light with that amount of juice.



22mm 22600 could fit if not for the internally threaded tailcap ... Use a 18650 with a battery sleeve , and do the tail clicky mod , Romisen Forward Clicky .


----------



## s2pdjp

Just found CPF and Solarforce about a month ago. Here is what I have so far. 














This picture left to right-
Pink Surefire body with "stock" Solarforce head (with polished bezel and flat spots) and switch
Black L2P with a A001 head, S9 switch, belt clip, and paracord "lanyard"
Black L2 with the L2P head and switch
Black and polished L2M with the L2-SP switch
Black L2M with a B4 bezel, S9 switch, and belt clip - my everyday light


----------



## don.gwapo

You got the updated L2M. 

Where did you get it?


----------



## Lightdadark

L2 convertables... Sooo many battery options.


----------



## Erzengel

Here my very smooth L2 setup:





L2P body with L2T Head and Tailcap and B6 flat bezel.

Btw: the Tailcap is now offered separately as "S10 L2T Forward clicky HA3 Switch".


----------



## s2pdjp

don.gwapo said:


> You got the updated L2M.
> 
> Where did you get it?



Got it from SBFlashlights. Ordered it at the beginning of August.


----------



## s2pdjp

Erzengel said:


> Here my very smooth L2 setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L2P body with L2T Head and Tailcap and B6 flat bezel.
> 
> Btw: the Tailcap is now offered separately as "S10 L2T Forward clicky HA3 Switch".


 
I *really* like the looks of that! Just ordered a L2T today. I may have to steal you idea.:twothumbs


----------



## rmteo

My plain Jane (except for the GITD switch boot), 2 year old light with 5-mode drop-in - still works great. Below it is my current favorite all-around light. 750-800L (the maker rates it at 1200L), 5-mode XML, low mode (about 20L) gives 60+ hours with a 18650 - great for emergencies, tail-standing capability, and about the same size/weight as the L2 except for the larger (37mm. vs. 32mm.) head. Best of all, at only $25 each, I have 8 of them around the house/car.


----------



## spankone

Erzengel that's the same setup I have. Looks so simple and smooth.


----------



## Kaze

Hi all, I'm new and an addict now. Here's a few of my new L2T. :devil:


----------



## bugsy714

The L2T really rocks! I am a long time C2 fanboy but for the price/quality the L2T is really an amazing light!


----------



## Kaze

bugsy714 said:


> The L2T really rocks! I am a long time C2 fanboy but for the price/quality the L2T is really an amazing light!


 
I love it, my first nice flashlight was a Surefire E1e with a KL1 head. I didn't really even give anything else a chance until I found this thread and Solarforce. You really can't beat their quality for the price!


----------



## flashmenow

Naked L2T :naughty:


----------



## don.gwapo

Nice Mr. Drano guy. . I'm already tempted in doing that in one of my L2. .


----------



## RI Chevy

How did you do that flashmenow? Wire wheel? What are your plans for finishing it?


----------



## Kaze

Yeah how did you strip it? That could look very nice sandblasted...


----------



## s2pdjp

Updated pic with a few changes.


----------



## RI Chevy

Does the L2T come with a lanyard? How has the OEM black type finish been holding up?


----------



## Kaze

RI Chevy said:


> Does the L2T come with a lanyard? How has the OEM black type finish been holding up?


 
Nope, I bought the lanyard ring separately and just whipped up a quick lanyard. So far the finish has held up nicely. I haven't noticed any scuffs or scratches from use. Although I've only had the light for a few weeks now.


----------



## flashmenow

RI Chevy said:


> How did you do that flashmenow? Wire wheel? What are your plans for finishing it?


 


Kaze said:


> Yeah how did you strip it? That could look very nice sandblasted...


 
The stripping was done using chemicals. Here is a thread I started.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320477-Anodizing-removal-on-a-light

And yes sandblast would look cool, a wire wheel would trace the body with lines as the aluminum is soft. Plans for the moment are just to leave it raw.


----------



## RI Chevy

Thank you sir.


----------



## kbark

I love the L2M with the L2T head on it, smooth!


----------



## Black Rose

I haven't seen any photos on here of the updated for 2011 Solarforce L2 with the shortened body, matte black finish, and 3A tailcap.

Mine arrived this morning and I am really impressed with it. 

The most significant thing in my opinion is that Lumens Factory incan drop-ins fit great and do not fall into the battery tube like the they did with the original L2 models.

I will take some photos later.


----------



## Black Rose

Ok, here are some photos of the 2011 Solarforce L2 with the original L2 (18650 battery tube) and an L2P.
The photos aren't the greatest.





From L-R: 2011 L2, L2, L2P





Disassembled





Heads and tailcaps.

The attack bezel on the 2011 is a bit shorter, as is the tailcap.





Lumens Factory HO-4 drop-in after being inserted into the body.
On the original L2, the top of the drop-in would be flush with the end of the battery tube.


----------



## Tuikku

Black Rose said:


> On the original L2, the top of the drop-in would be flush with the end of the battery tube.



Nice pics!
Could you measure the inner diameter of your L2 and the new L2 matte?


----------



## Black Rose

Tuikku said:


> Nice pics!
> Could you measure the inner diameter of your L2 and the new L2 matte?


ID of L2:18.88mm at the tailcap end, 22.60 at the drop-in end
ID of 2011 L2:18.98mm at the tailcap end, 22.46 at the drop-in end


----------



## andi15

My favourite solarforce lights at the moment:























Greetings from Germany


----------



## EZO

kbark said:


> I love the L2M with the L2T head on it, smooth!



I'm a big fan of the L2M and yours with the L2T head looks sweet. It reminds me of my original Laser Products Surefire 6P that was made before the introduction of the anti-roll hex head.
It would sure be great if Solarforce offered the head as a separate item. Maybe one day.........


----------



## Tuikku

Black Rose said:


> ID of L2:18.88mm at the tailcap end, 22.60 at the drop-in end
> ID of 2011 L2:18.98mm at the tailcap end, 22.46 at the drop-in end



Thanks for your measurements, indeed a bit smaller diameter.


----------



## old4570

New L2 fitted with L2T head ... = Sweet !


----------



## don.gwapo

Oh it just match up everything. Now I,m jealous!


----------



## Black Rose

Looks good with the L2T head :thumbsup:

I should try the original bezel ring from my L2P on the new L2 - I'm not fond of the standard assault crowns, but at least the one on the new L2 is not as pronounced as the original ones were.


----------



## old4570

Yeah , dont care for it either , does bad things to ones pockets , would be much better with the countersunk SS lens ring or even a plain lens ring .. 
Did they do a plain black one for a while ?


----------



## luopo

I take it the new L2 does not seperate just in front of the tradename like the old L2 did?


----------



## old4570

luopo said:


> I take it the new L2 does not seperate just in front of the tradename like the old L2 did?



That is correct ! If you want to make a Micro , you will need a older L2 
The new L2 is a 1 piece body .


----------



## s2pdjp

EZO said:


> I'm a big fan of the L2M and yours with the L2T head looks sweet. It reminds me of my original Laser Products Surefire 6P that was made before the introduction of the anti-roll hex head.
> It would sure be great if Solarforce offered the head as a separate item. Maybe one day.........



I sent them a email, its $8.99 plus $2 shipping for the L2T head alone. Said you had to email if you wanted one.


----------



## CheepSteal

The TIGER SHARK!


----------



## old4570

s2pdjp said:


> I sent them a email, its $8.99 plus $2 shipping for the L2T head alone. Said you had to email if you wanted one.



Yeah , makes more sense to just buy the entire light , that way you also get a forward clicky ..

L2 + L2T = Nice LEGO set . My L2 is currently set up with the L2T Head and tailcap


----------



## s2pdjp

old4570 said:


> Yeah , makes more sense to just buy the entire light , that way you also get a forward clicky ..



I agree but I want to save money. If I get the whole L2T just to get the head, I will have the L2T body laying around. Then I will have to build that up. Its a vicious cycle I dont want to get stuck in. :sigh: (right now!)



old4570 said:


> L2 + L2T = Nice LEGO set . My L2 is currently set up with the L2T Head and tailcap


I do like that look! My favorite set up is a L2P body and tailcap with a L2T head. I also put the forward clicky from the L2T in the tailcap.


----------



## old4570

L2 with L2T Head and Tailcap , currently XP-G R5 but will become XM-L shortly


----------



## RI Chevy

The does look real sharp. It looks essentially like an L2P with the L2T head. It looks much better than the "regular" smooth type standard Solarforce head with the anti roll flats.


----------



## AutoTech

I received my L2T yesterday after ordering from the solarforce online shop, got the 5 mode xm-l drop in. I love this little light, the finish is superb! And the xm-l drop in was a surprise too, a lovely smooth transition on the beam. I tried it last night and it was nothing but awesome. Amazing value these!

Why do I feel the urge to buy a few of them?!

I posted this in the budget thread... I emailed solarforce and asked if they'd do the L2T in ha3 on it's own (it's available on the site in a bundle deal with batts and charger) and said they'd be a few people on here who'd buy them.. They promptly replied saying they'll stick it on the website on it's own.


----------



## old4570

Solarforce keep telling me there is no L2T in HA-3 , I asked Solarforce-sales and they told me the same thing - two weeks ago was it ? 

Solarforce [ manufacturer ] told me there were no plans to make the L2T in HA-3 in the near future , but if enough people ask for it , they would be silly not to make it .

There are other plans for the L2T apparently , but send some emails and bug them to make the L2T in HA-3


----------



## AutoTech

old4570 said:


> Solarforce keep telling me there is no L2T in HA-3 , I asked Solarforce-sales and they told me the same thing - two weeks ago was it ?
> 
> Solarforce [ manufacturer ] told me there were no plans to make the L2T in HA-3 in the near future , but if enough people ask for it , they would be silly not to make it .
> 
> There are other plans for the L2T apparently , but send some emails and bug them to make the L2T in HA-3



So I take it that's a mistake on their website then? Have you seen the l2t listed on there in ha3? It's $61 with led and batts. It's under led lights, and 3 mode. Did wonder if it was a mistake.

I guess people must love these drop ins, mine is really warm compared to all my other lights (seems everyone wants warm light on here). Totally blown away for the money, after receiving my most expensive light today (thrunite tn11) the solarforce seems even more amazing.


----------



## old4570

AutoTech said:


> So I take it that's a mistake on their website then? Have you seen the l2t listed on there in ha3? It's $61 with led and batts. It's under led lights, and 3 mode. Did wonder if it was a mistake.
> 
> I guess people must love these drop ins, mine is really warm compared to all my other lights (seems everyone wants warm light on here). Totally blown away for the money, after receiving my most expensive light today (thrunite tn11) the solarforce seems even more amazing.



yeah , thats why I contacted them , wanted the L2T with HA-3 without the baggage ....

Answer was = There is no L2T with HA-3 currently ...


----------



## Black Rose

Black Rose said:


> I should try the original bezel ring from my L2P on the new L2


I tried the bezel ring from my L2P (S/N 242) and it will not screw into the new L2 head; the threads don't seem to line up.

However the L2-B3 SS bezel fits the new L2 and my L2P fine :shrug:


----------



## Olli1783

L2m Family




​


----------



## Olli1783

my Stainless Steel L2m #15 (only)


----------



## Black Rose

The L2T bezel ring is now available for sale. Might add one of those to the cart once they release the coloured L2P bodies.


----------



## atbglenn




----------



## Ajay

Solarforce L2T with novatac pocket clip


----------



## Sunflash

My Solarforce:twothumbs


----------



## s2pdjp

Olli1783 said:


> my Stainless Steel L2m #15 (only)


Thats beautiful!!


----------



## Xacto

old4570 said:


> L2 with L2T Head and Tailcap , currently XP-G R5 but will become XM-L shortly



Very Surefire 6P OG-esque appearance. But since I finally got a SF 6P OG, I must admit that I like the sleek, smooth kurled feel of the OG even more.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Xacto

old4570 said:


> L2 with L2T Head and Tailcap , currently XP-G R5 but will become XM-L shortly



Very Surefire 6P OG-esque appearance. But since I finally got a SF 6P OG, I must admit that I like the sleek, smooth kurled feel of the OG even more.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## kosPap

old4570 said:


> yeah , thats why I contacted them , wanted the L2T with HA-3 without the baggage ....
> 
> Answer was = There is no L2T with HA-3 currently ...



indeed but the site says that the L2T switch that is marketed alone is HA3...


----------



## old4570

kosPap said:


> indeed but the site says that the L2T switch that is marketed alone is HA3...



??????? I dont know what else to say ? 

I can only pass on the information given to me


----------



## shao.fu.tzer




----------



## Diablo_331

I just shot Solarforce an email asking for the L2T in HAIII, to put "Type 2 anodize" in the L2T descriptions, and for some special edition hosts in titanium.


----------



## AutoTech

Diablo_331 said:


> I just shot Solarforce an email asking for the L2T in HAIII, to put "Type 2 anodize" in the L2T descriptions, and for some special edition hosts in titanium.



I was going to put up a thread asking who'd be interested in a HA3 L2T so I could forward info to solarforce. I contacted admin and asked (as this forum seems very hot on moderaton) if that would be ok, I was told I wasn't allowed!


----------



## s2pdjp

I had some free time this weekend.

L2P





L2M- may not be for everyone but I like the "old" look on this light





L2T- my photo abilities do not do the polishing justice


----------



## Olli1783

Solarforce L2 SS Clon - Ultrafire WF503B Sainless Steel 







my Original Solarforce L2 Special Edition (SS) #31


----------



## LV426

Oh no, oh no, ohhh nooo!


----------



## Sunflash

+1:thinking:


----------



## RepProdigious

CM2010 said:


> Put together a new one today from some spares i had.
> 
> L2P body,L2T head,S8 tail,B6 SS bezel,Ultrafire 5 mode XM-L.



Oh what a coincidink! Ive ordered almost these exact parts for my l2p triple build (only s9 instead of the s8 tail). Nice to see that it does indeed give the overall look im after


----------



## don.gwapo

New acquisitions. .











Both of them is forward clicky. .


----------



## will

I ordered the set of 4 - HAIII, 10 days ago..


----------



## Black Rose

don.gwapo said:


> New acquisitions. .


Nice to see some photos of them in the wild. Love the blue.

Will have to show these to my wife. She wants the gold/yellow one.

Which bezel rings are those?



> Both of them is forward clicky. .


That's our issue as well. My wife and I prefer reverse clickies as we use multi-mode drop-ins. 

I only have two drop-ins that are single mode and they are rarely used.


----------



## don.gwapo

Black Rose said:


> Which bezel rings are those?
> 
> That's our issue as well. My wife and I prefer reverse clickies as we use multi-mode drop-ins.


It's the L2-B6 bezel. I changed the stock ones coz I don't like crenelated lights even the slightest.

I think I will get used to it. The Blue & Yellow is deeper in color in person than in their website.


----------



## old4570




----------



## Black Rose

What's the count up to now Matt?


----------



## old4570

Gee Whiz ? - ill have to count them ...


----------



## old4570

23 L2's [ 11 are XM-L ]


----------



## Rawhide

My new L2T and a L2P Grey incoming.


----------



## tjswarbrick

I've got an L2T and a Blue-HAIII L2P with flat stainless bezel on the way - along with Warm OP XR-E and 5-stage SMO XP-G.
I don't plan to lego them, but will try to post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Rawhide

Well I dont plan to lego with the L2P Grey, hope its like the Grey-Natural. A buddy of mine got his grey and the color was kinda strange.


----------



## RepProdigious

Mine is all done!!!






Old dropin and body but new head/bezel/tail! Now its perrrrrfect!


----------



## ssvqwnp

I don't know about the rest of you guys, but it just kills me when my lights' logos don't line up right... 

It's like fingernails on a chalkboard for my eyes.


----------



## Rawhide

ssvqwnp said:


> I don't know about the rest of you guys, but it just kills me when my lights' logos don't line up right...
> 
> It's like fingernails on a chalkboard for my eyes.



I used to be like that, then I started to not give a d*mn anymore. Lol


----------



## will

ssvqwnp said:


> I don't know about the rest of you guys, but it just kills me when my lights' logos don't line up right...
> 
> It's like fingernails on a chalkboard for my eyes.



Are you referring to the logo on the head and the logo on the body? If the parts were molded it could be done, but with machined parts I would think the parts would have to be logo'd as an assembly.


----------



## mvyrmnd

RepProdigious said:


> Mine is all done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old dropin and body but new head/bezel/tail! Now its perrrrrfect!



That is quite sexy


----------



## will

Got my four HA III L2P lights. One thing - the colors are deeper than most of the pictures I have seen.


----------



## ssvqwnp

will said:


> Are you referring to the logo on the head and the logo on the body? If the parts were molded it could be done, but with machined parts I would think the parts would have to be logo'd as an assembly.




Yes, I was in reference of the L2T "Caution Hot Surface" lettering on the head not lining up with the lettering on the L2P body, but I realize each light is probably just a little different from the next, even in the same model line.

I have a few Lego'd parts that don't line up and it kind of irks me, but I try to get over it.

Those little lanyard rings and such that I put between the tailcap and body really throw a wrinkle in things, too... 3-way mismatch!  :shakehead


----------



## SCEMan

My latest addition for nightly walks. The Cryos helps to keep the UF XM-L 3-Mode on High (direct drive)
from getting too toasty.


----------



## Black Rose

Nice looking light SCEMan. What's the clip from?


----------



## SCEMan

It's a NovaTac "old style" clip. They used to be easy to get but not anymore... 


Black Rose said:


> Nice looking light SCEMan. What's the clip from?


----------



## Olli1783

my Solarforce EDC


----------



## RepProdigious

mvyrmnd said:


> That is quite sexy



Yeah, im really in love with this light. Here's an up-close shot of the working end :devil:


----------



## tjswarbrick

tjswarbrick said:


> I've got an L2T and a Blue-HAIII L2P with flat stainless bezel on the way - along with Warm OP XR-E and 5-stage SMO XP-G.
> I don't plan to lego them, but will try to post pics when they arrive.



Fast shipping!
My L2T and blue L2P were at the door Saturday. I wasn't home, so I picked 'em up yesterday.
I haven't been able to wrest the camera from my wife, so no photos yet.
Also, the blue is a "gift" to myself for early next year - so I'm trying to maintain willpower and not open it.
From the blister pack, though, the blue is MUCH darker than shown on the website. More of a deep denim than bright royal blue, and matte - no shinyness.
I actually like it a lot better this way, and hope the G10 on my new knife (that I got it to match) follows suit.

My dog and I enjoyed the L2T on our walk last night. But the CR123's I popped in were nearly dead (2.35V/ea,) so I couldn't test the throw or total output of the 5-mode XP-G drop-in. On Med and even Low, it still lit the path quite adequately, where there was no streetlight. Beam looked nice, and quite neutral. Batts also rattled a bit - I wrapped the fresh ones I put in this morning in electrical tape - Silence!
If I was going to use it for walking, I'd probably pop off the cigar ring. However, since I got it as a bike light, I'll leave it as a little extra security in case the velcro strap loosens while riding.

Overall, I'm very pleased. These probably won't be my last Solar-Force lights. (I'm already thinking of a Masterpiece as a high-beam for the bike...)


----------



## don.gwapo

New and last acquisition. 






Until a new style host from Solarforce will become available. .


----------



## yarney05

My Solarforce EDC


----------



## Deaj




----------



## tjswarbrick

tjswarbrick said:


> I've got an L2T and a Blue-HAIII L2P with flat stainless bezel on the way - along with Warm OP XR-E and 5-stage SMO XP-G.
> I don't plan to lego them, but will try to post pics when they arrive.



I took a shot of the blue one.
The tailcap switch was a little hard to access, and tailstand was a little wobbly, so I ground some crenelations in the tail, and put an o-ring between the switch boot and tailcap. Perfect!





- Tom


----------



## Acid87

Looks like you have a MPP-2 is there a noticeable difference compared to the MPP-1?

I ask because I have the 1 and was considering getting the 2 just because I fancy it. Thoughts?


----------



## pomp92

RepProdigious said:


> Mine is all done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old dropin and body but new head/bezel/tail! Now its perrrrrfect!



Wow, that's beautiful! I need it, I need it!!! 
I hope you don't mind if I copy the idea!?.. 

BTW guys which drop-in do you recommend? I need a bright one (maybe 300lm ANSI) with at least 3 modes. 

Tomorrow I'll add pictures of my 3 Solarforce flashlights.


----------



## dsche

Carclo 10048 fit Solarforce head (with little filing))


----------



## andi15

Thanks for the info!

Do you have Beamshots?


Greetings from Germany


----------



## dsche

*andi15*, no beamshot yet; working on heatsink

Hope it's be ready next week


----------



## flashmenow

My latest Solarforce L2P in blue, stuffed with a QUAD with blue glow. :naughty:


----------



## RI Chevy

Real nice light! What would the advantage with a quad LED versus a single XM-L? THe color is very striking. Hopefully they will produce another run. The HAIII is also very nice.


----------



## pomp92

RI Chevy said:


> Real nice light! *What would the advantage with a quad LED versus a single XM-L?* THe color is very striking. Hopefully they will produce another run. The HAIII is also very nice.



Quote, same question..


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

FMN, how is the fitment of the heatsink? Which quad did you get? I like that blue color, very vivid under some light, and very conservative under other lighting.


----------



## flashmenow

About 1000Lm differant  The quad is rated at 1600LM, the typical XM-L is 600, with the exception of the modded ones being sold at 1000m from Vin. The quads are all flood and light up a vast area. 

The quad was made by CPF member kerberos


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?104078-kerberos0023


The fit inside the solarforce host needed a bit of copper tape to snug up, other then that is AOK. Guess kind of ironic placing a 200 buck LEd in a 25 buck host, but I had it around being unused and along came the blue L2P hosts for sale and the combo looked great together.


----------



## RI Chevy

Thank you for the explanation. Do you have any screen shots? Does it get hot fast? Just curious.


----------



## pomp92

Ordered (*RepProdigious*'s style L2P):
-L2P Black body
-L2T Head
-S9 Switch
-B6 SS Bezel..

Plus a 3-mode regulated 2.8A driver and a XM-L drop-ins that will be modded, multicoated lens and some stuff to improve heatsink :devil: ...
Damn flashlight! lovecpf


----------



## dsche

dsche said:


> Carclo 10048 fit Solarforce head (with little filing))





andi15 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Do you have Beamshots?
> 
> 
> Greetings from Germany



Sorry guys it's not work

XML with Carclo 10058







And with DX SKU 41690


----------



## RepProdigious

pomp92 said:


> Ordered (*RepProdigious*'s style L2P):
> -L2P Black body
> -L2T Head
> -S9 Switch
> -B6 SS Bezel..
> 
> Plus a 3-mode regulated 2.8A driver and a XM-L drop-ins that will be modded, multicoated lens and some stuff to improve heatsink :devil: ...
> Damn flashlight! lovecpf



I also run a 2.8A dropin and since your XML will put out more heat than my triple xpg i can give you one more purchse-advise; Some proper thermal paste and metal strip depending on the fit of the dropin. Dont wrap aluminium foil 10x to make it work as each contact area adds resistance to the heat transfer, best is a single strip of metal thats exactly thick enough to make the dropin press-fit in the body and then add tiny bits of thermal paste on all four contact surfaces.


----------



## LV426

Nothing fancy, but darn, they're so smooth and nice! (UCL lenses and McClickies added, the rest is Solarforce.)


----------



## pomp92

Sooo...  ...a few pics of my blue L2P..  (Solarforce's XM-L drop-in inside)

























Tomorrow will be the L2T's turn.. :wave:

PS: @*RepProdigious* Thank you for the info's!  I've just some CPU's thermal compound and the thermal conductive selant is in the mail. I'll pay much more attention at heatsinking this hot 2.8A drop-in  
Maybe the next one should be a tri-XPG from CutterElectronics but I have to find the way to build the drop in module without a lathe available.


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## RI Chevy

LV426 said:


> Nothing fancy, but darn, they're so smooth and nice! (UCL lenses and McClickies added, the rest is Solarforce.)



Very nice lights! Was it simple and straightforward on the McClicky switch installs into the Solarforce tail caps? Can you notice any difference in switch operation? Any install hints?


----------



## nerrad

Pomp92...The new blue L2P looks like it does not tailstand like the older models. Is that the stock switch boot?


----------



## pomp92

nerrad said:


> Pomp92...The new blue L2P looks like it does not tailstand like the older models. Is that the stock switch boot?



Mmm it's a bit triky.. Can tailstand when on, but it's not very stable. Maybe adding a oring (or something similar) between the tailcap end and the rubber button will let the switch not protrude more from the tailcap.


----------



## tjswarbrick

nerrad said:


> Pomp92...The new blue L2P looks like it does not tailstand like the older models. Is that the stock switch boot?



Not terribly stable in stock form. An O-Ring did the trick for me.
I'm not sure the exact dimensions - I believe it was the spare head-to-body ring from my JETBeam E3S.
Now that I've got it together, loctited, and working great I'm a little hesitant to take it apart to measure it. But it was thinner than the plumbing ones at the hardware store, and fit snugly around the boot switch.
You can see my photo in #1532 above where it does tailstand now.
- Tom


----------



## boudeou




----------



## RepProdigious

Cryos M2..... beauty but a bit thick for my liking....

Are you gonna put trits in that puppy?


----------



## boudeou

maybe , that's an option.

the M2 is not so big


----------



## lightknot

Solarforce / Five Mega


----------



## Unforgiven

_Time to close this long 1,5xx post thread. 

Anyone with something useful to add may create a new thread._


----------

